# IUI Girls TTC Part 221



## nickym

New home ladies, happy chatting

x


----------



## hakunamatata

yippee im the first lets spread some lucky dust for all of us girls that need and deserve it


----------



## hasina

Thanks Hakunamatata we all need itxx
Hope ur doing ok..

Be back later for pm xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Xxxx


----------



## Evah

Hello Ladies...

I hope everyone is doing well, the weather here in London is changing so much that I don't know if it's a good day or a bad day. The sunshine makes me feel more positive and good about things. I hope we get more of it.

I'm in the second week of the 2ww. It's 9dpiui. But I feel a bit weird, I have had IVF before and this is nothing like it. At the moment I have so much gas it's unreal (tmi sorry). I have had pains and cramps since the day of basting and they have just recently started to ease a bit. My boobs and nipples are very sore since the beginning as well. I just feel so tired and don't want to do anything. I keep checking to see if I have started spotting but nothing so far. I have put on weight and the bloating is just massive. I just feel very worn out. I wanted to get all the symptoms out there so everyone can see how I was before a BFP or a BFN. Others might relate to it and either know it's a good sign or a normal one from medications.

Hugs to all
xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck jodie on your next app!

Has- how u feeling!

Keeping hope you have better luck on mon!

I'm going for my ivf cons on monday! Then back stimming mon night! Hope you's are all ok?


----------



## hasina

Shenagh hay Hun good to hear from u..
Wow goodluck on mondy Hun.. At least things are moving on for u.. Hopefully not long till we hear some happy news for u.. Got my fingers crossed we both hve been on here far too long..

Afm well my clinic called me up yesterday saying I can go fir another iui not relising that nurse still I'm getting no where.
So I'm waiting for a review to be done by a dr so let's see what happens should get an appointment in the next 2 weeks.
But I will not be starting tx untill end of aguest or beginning of sep..
As I feel my body need a break from drugs ect.. Plus with all the drugs I have put on weight quiet a bit..
If the first cycle of ivf don't work gosh Ill be god smacked specially the fact money is an issue.

*P.S ladies are u ladies ok me sticking around even ?though I won't be on tx for iui or start any tx 
I feel a bit left out the fact I'm not cycling with anyone.. But I would like to be here to support as much as I can for everyone..*


----------



## Evah

Hi Hasina, I think it would be wonderfull to have you here for support and knowledge. Speaking for myself I would appreciate you being here. Good luck for your appointment. I hope they can come to an understanding on how best to continue with your treatment.
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Good afternoon everyone!  

Evah u just described me to a tee! I have had exactly the same as you, today is slightly worse but the wind and cramps are shocking but not been spotting! My nipples are the biggest they have ever been, I'm an e cup normally so I'm not small but last few days they are very painful and very big I could hang coat hangers on them! Lol, I have also broke out in spots! 
I been thinking maybe all these are just the side effects and the spotting confirms Its not worked! I hope u start to feel better soon! Fingers crossed for bfp! 

Hey to everyone just about to go to ikea, moving house in august so trying to take my mind off 1ww with all that!  

Xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Lilly, I was wondering if you were okay? It's good to hear your doing well 
I also have spots, mainly on my back and for the first time lower back. I don't know how to feel about it all, is it good? is it bad? no idea. I haven't had IUI before so I don't know if it's the whole process or symptoms. Hoping for our BFP hun xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

lily and evah i was and am still spotty, bring on those bfps


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies from a sunny Southwest Ireland.  I'm settled into the holiday home and looking out at the sea, about 5 mins away.  Planning on going to the pub later I think.  But I'm having cramps the last 2 days, had to take painkillers this evening as they were making me catch my breath they were that bad.  I'm day 10 of my cycle, no drugs as I'm waiting on our consultation.  Anyone else experience this??

Anyway off to explore, hope everyone is doing ok, 

I'll  get to personals tomorrow xx


----------



## diya80

hi ladies,
im 11dpiui...im having clear watery discharge..is this ok??


----------



## Evah

Hi ladies,

Hakun, I hope your okay hun  xxx

Olga I'm glad your taking a bit of time away from all of this, enjoy every bit of it hun, I wish that I could do what your doing and make time for myself. I don't know what all that cramping might be about. It's so hard to tell what is what with these cramps and pains. I hope you get a natural BFP while waiting in between xxx

Sadya I don't know hun sorry, I sent you a link via PM I hope it helps. I wish you luck. xx

AFM, I am day 10dpiui now the symptoms have been the same from day 1 of the IUI, hoping and waiting 
xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Just checking in,
Hope you are all ok.
I've had a lovely time away on hen weekend, and enjoyed my glass of bucks fizz and glass of champaign, hoping all will go ahead tomorrow and that will be the last alcohol I have for nine months.
Take care all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

I am not on this thread as doing IVF next mth, i just wanted to say huge huge congrats to Jodie K have everything crossed!

Hasina am so sorry it didnt happen...this time!!!!

Shared alot of stuff with you girls in the past and just came accross what the goings are with you ladies wish you both all the luck and obviously everyone else too!! xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Ladies

Keeping - Hope all goes well today!!!!!                 

Jodie - hope bloods go ok!!!         
Hi to everyone else!  Will catch up on personlas later!


----------



## shenagh1

On my way for ivf cons! Any tips or anything on what I should say or ask?


----------



## Evah

Hi Shenagh,

I had IVF before so heres a few...

Ask them about how many maximum embryos they transfer. I was allowed 2 but some places only do 1 and NHS try to persuade you to do 1. Ask about what quality do the embryo has to be to have some extra frozen for future use if you need it.
Ask about your medication and ask why it is the choice for you over the others. I was given Gonal F so ask why they chose what they chose. Also ask about weekends as sometimes triggers and scans fall on weekends because you get scanned every other day on IVF. They also have a strict time line for sperm, such as not having intercourse 3-4 days before. 

The process is very similar. With IVF they grow as much as they can so pump you with a lot of high dose meds and they just take the eggs out and do the fertilizing in the lab. The basting is the same procedure. I had more pain with IUI then the IVF basting. The difference also is that they use a scan to show you them putting the embryo back in. The most painfull thing for me was the egg collection. They only sedate you and I felt every bit of it. Sorry to say very traumatising but majority of people feel nothing.

You will have time to ask more questions as time goes past at your scans. Good Luck hun xxx

Keeping.. Good luck for today hun xxx

AFM... I can taste blood in my mouth it tastes nastyyyyy. Thats all lol. All other symptoms are easing but still remain.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Jodie, hope your bloods were OK today  .
Shenga, Hope IVF consultation went well, 
Sparkly, when's your scan, is it this week?
Olga, hope you are having a fantastic holiday.
Hasina, how you doing Hun?
Evan, lily, hope two week wait going OK.
Sadya, sorry I don't know so can't help.
Hakunamatata hope your OK.
Lynn, what's happening with you. Think you said AF was due today, did it come?
AFM, basting went ahead today. Didn't want to say anything Friday but the reason it might have been cancelled was I had a few to many follies, but the nurse and I wanted to go ahead as DH sperm not great so we thought it would be good for them to have a few more eggs to try for, but obviously most clinics would have cancelled it and ordinarily so would mine, so we were waiting to here what consultant said. Anyway, consultant has gone on holiday, and as DH only had only 1.8 million swimmers, nurse way happy to go ahead, although did say that if I get positive test she will have two weeks of sleepless nights while waiting for me to be scanned! So now we wait. In a way it seems like a relief whatever happens. I would love obviously to be pregnant but if not that's IUIs done, so we will have  few months off while we wait for IVF consultation, means I can get back to being focused on work and my team will have their manager back and DH and I can get a bit of our lives back.
Love to all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
jodie how did your blood test go?
Shenagh - good luck with IVF
keeping - hoping this be your time
afm: started clomid 2/7 ago, just feeling tired, otherwise fine.. going for scan on 11th morning.


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
jodie how did your blood test go?
Shenagh - good luck with IVF
keeping - hoping this be your time
afm: started clomid 2/7 ago, just feeling tired, otherwise fine.. going for scan on 11th morning.


----------



## hakunamatata

keeping glad all went ahead for you honey and praying you wont need ivf

well widget has a lovely heartbeat and measure 9.1 mm so absolutely wonderful. there is evidence of a slight bleed, so im to rest, which i certainly will. i wish you all the joy that i feel, especially after last time. xx

good luck tomorrow sparkley


----------



## Evah

ohh Hakun that is great to hear babes. I'm glad your little bean is sticking in there. You must rest rest rest and I'm sure everything will be fine. It's so good to hear great news.


----------



## 7november

hakunamatata - so happy for you. put your feet up and just rest for few days.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hakunamatata,
Yeah, so happy for you. You rest up now, what's your due date?
X x x


----------



## hakunamatata

thanks girls, due around 20th feb i think xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hakuna, congratulations all going well, def plenty of rest! Bug smiles  and hugs! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you!  

Jodie hope blood tests were ok! 

Shenagh - good luck Hun 

Sparkly, hope ur ok hun 

evah, sounds like you got promising symptoms Hun, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Afm I'm feeling negative about this one, I have had the pains and aches that they said I would with the injections but not had implantation bleeding! Also my monthly spot as come on my face and I usually get it the week b4 my af don't feel Amy different so I'm preparing myself for the worse last time I felt like my heart was breaking and I didn't stop crying for 2 days so I got to prepare as I'm not feeling any different! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

X


----------



## Evah

Hi Lilly,

I don't know if my symptoms are from the injections or not as this is my first IUI, I don't think I have ever ovulated on my own so I don't know if this is how it feels. pretty confused myself. I haven't had spotting either for implantation but I did an online research and there are more people that don't get any spotting then the ones that do. It's more common not to have spotting. Also a lot of the people that get bfp say that all their symptoms ease off towards the end of the 2ww and they feel down but then test to realise they are pregnant.  I'm praying for you hun, just hang in there until test date.


----------



## sparklyme!

Hakuna-so pleased for you!!!!!! Must have been great!!!!!!! Was thinking about you all day!!!! It gives me hope for tomorrow!!!!!

I am so worried about my scan! Let's hope my little bean has stuck too!!!!!


----------



## Lilly27

Thank you Evah, I'm just feeling emotional today, on my first iui I didnt have any of the aches and pains I've been having but I was taking clomid, this time was taking injections, so I do think mine are down to that but I guess the only real answer is our test date! 
I'm thinking of you and hoping Thursday comes quick!

Xxxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks for everyone that wished me luck for my bloods today, unfortunatley I havnt had the results yet, they said it might be the morning, so I'll update you tomorrow, I'm praying they are on target.   

Jack - Yay, its so good to hear from you, I'll PM you back  

Hakuna - Yay to seeing the heartbeat, now lots of rest and relaxation for you!! 

Spakly - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine, just exciting!!  

Keeping - Yay for getting basted, hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too crazy!   

Hi to anyone i've missed


----------



## janine-blessme

Look like we gonna try once more in September been rushed into it as lady that does iui at our hospital is leaving and they don't know if they still gonna offer it self funded talk about pressure lol 

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies

Janine... As far as I know, the IUI can be done back to back. Why are you not able to do one in August? September doesn't seem that rushed. Also are you not able to change clinics where there are more doctors that do IUI, I would think that you would be more comfortable knowing that there are other doctors available in another clinic if one of them left. At least you would be familiar with the nurses and the procedures. I don't know the circumstances of where you live and the clinic so this is just my opinion hun.

AFM.. I feel a lot of pain and discomfort. I can't stand up too long as the cramps and pains get worse. I don't know whats happening with me. I have nothing to compare it to. I took the same injections but higher dose when I was doing IVF and never left this bad. Maybe the eggs were taken out thats why I was better but back then I was perfectly fine and now I am miserable  I test on Thursday so 2 more days to go.

I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## 7november

JODIE. SPARKLY THINKING ABOUT BOTH OF YOU, HOW DID IT GO BLOOD/SCAN?

Evah - good luck for the test, re pain killers I have read somewhere it can happen, just avoid ibuprofen, stick to tramadol/paracetamol


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

Sorry i havent posted for so long had a lot going on.  My mother in law passed away last week but spend two weeks b4 she passed in icu with her. Funeral friday.  

Hakuna i am so pleased for u well done 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all well 

Afm started 3rd iui cycle took first lot of clomid last nite scan in the morning .  I gave dh the choice to leave it this month cos of his mum and friday but he was adamant he wanted to go ahead i just feel bad about trying for a baby with whats happened cos apart from that they say stay postive well hay ho. Sorry to rant  gonna b postive now


Well ladies have gd evening everythings crossed for all x
Kimmy x


----------



## Evah

7november, I haven't taken any pain killers yet, I can take pain so I rather know whats happening with me. If it continues then I think I will take some paracetamol. Thanks hun, how are things with you?...


Kimmy.. I'm sorry for your loss hun, It is hard to lose a loved one. I think consentrating with the cycle will keep you both positive. My thoughts are with you and your family for Friday...


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Ladies

This is a very difficult time for me....still in limbo land!!!! Had scan this morning......and saw the little bean, yolk and sac, could not be measured because it was hiding!!! Heartbeat was there rythmically but nurse looked concerned and said it was slightly slow! She then was trying to work out if perhaps I may not be as far along by a few days which may account for the heartbeat. have to go back next Tuesday to find out! She told me NOT to google it. which of course i did and now which I hadn't!!! I mixture of horror stories but some hopeful signs if the dates are just wrong!!! I will have to spend the next week including my birthday unsure!!!! 
Hoping it is just dates . Please didi dot hold on and keep that heart beating!!


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks to those that asked after me again, bloods not great, hcg only gone to 560, was 333 on Friday and is supposed to double every 2 days so should have been about 1000 by yesterday when they done the test, so I take that as likely i will have another early miscarriage. Clinic said they'll do a scan on 18th July unless I start bleeding before! I'm gutted!! Looks like I'll be able to add recurrent miscarriage to my fertility issues!! Thanks for ur support tho girls xx


----------



## lynn1303

Kimmy this could be just the happy distraction that ur dh needs at the mo. Good luck and big hugs. 

Keeping yay ur in 2ww. Hope ur feeling well. 

Shenagh how did ivf consult go? 

Jodie. I'm so sorry Hun. Does this mean u will def mc or is it just a high risk? I'm not sure about these things sorry if I'm being a thicko? I'll say a wee prayer for u. 

Sparkly. Wot did google day? I'm sure they have just mixed the dates up. Easier said than done but try to rest and chill. When is ur bday? 

Evah. Only 2. Days to go. Fx. Hope u feel better soon. 

7 good luck for stimming. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Afm. My af was due yesterday. Still no show. I tested this am just in case. Bfn. I'm not surprised but it still hurts like hell. I think a wee piece of me dies each time I see only 1 line on the test. Clinic say I have to wait til Monday if af still no show then I'll get my bloods done ? Scan then start provera. They don't think tx will go ahead this mth coz of cyst. It was still 3cm last week. 

I don't like being in-between cycles. I just feel in limbo.


----------



## sparklyme!

Lyn - Thanks for asking ,am not going to say because I only want to think poistive now! Hopefully it is just dates.......I think I actually know when I conceived 4 days after insemination...as I felt soooo sick and dizzy! So working from then!

Jodie - Keep you chin up girl it may be fine..............this one may just be a slow developer!!!!!!!! Slow and steady that's what I say!!!! No need to rush.       

Keeping - Hooorayyyy 1 day down 13 to go!!!      

Hi to everyone else.....just off to bed now.........       babydust to everyone!


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks sparkly, you keep ur chin up too, probably is the dates, I'm thinking of u Hun! Xx
Lynn - hope u can get going soon, I know limbo land is horrible! Umm I don't think it's definate I'll miscarry, it's just not looking good, hcg not on target, and it was about this time I miscarried last time...


----------



## Bubblicious

Hey Jodie,

Sorry about what you're going through but   that everything will be okay this time.  All the best  .


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 

Sparkly really praying that little baby dots heartbeat gets stronger everyday! Big hugs Hun! 

Jodie I'm praying for you too, fingers crossed! 

What a rollercoaster even after a bfp! 

Lynn keeping my fingers crossed for you! I know how you feel!  lets hope!

7nov good luck Hun 

My cycle buddy -  2 days arrrrgggghhh so far but yet so near keeping my fingers crossed! 
How you feeling today? 

Afm, 3 days left arrrrgggghhh! Can't wait but nervous just found out a girl at work 4 weeks pg she dud a test at work and showed me the result! Heartbreaking! But she is only young and was scared to do it home! So I'm just praying for mine! 

Anyway good night all hope u all manage to sleep without a million things going through your mind! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Ladies,
just a quick one from me
Sparkly and Jodie, sending you both masses and masses of     and      that your little dots stick tight.
Lily and Evah, have my fingers so tightly crossed you would not believe - not long to test day now -   
Hey Lynn, I know how you feel, despite everything you think there is always a chance. Hope your cyst goes away quickly and your back on the roller coaster soon.
Kimmy, I am so sorry to hear about your mother in law, I hope your DH is OK and you can be strong for one another, good luck with the stimming.
7th, hope the stimming is going well.
Janine - back to back cycles is fine, i have done four back to back
Hey to everyone else
AFM - I am glad this is my last IUI as my stomach has hurt so much this time- if it had been my first think I would have told DH i couldn't do another one. Really didn't feel like I could walk hardly at all yesterday and today every step I have taken my stomach has hurt and felt really heavy. Eased off after I went for acupuncture. Don't know why it is different this time, whether its the extra follies or what, DH had convinced himself its because its worked this time - me I'm not getting my hopes up.
Take care all
xxxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping. I'm loving dh thought process. I hope he's right. Xxx


----------



## Evah

Hello again,

Sparkly & Jodie.. Praying for you both,    

Keeping, thats exactly the way I am thinking. Everything just hurts so much more and is different so thats whats making me positive. Praying for you hun xxx

My cycle buddy, how are you feeling? not long to go now Friday is nearly here xxx  I'm hoping and praying for us 

Lynn, I've had so many one lines that I don't think I will even believe it if I got the 2 lines. I can just imagine me trying to convince myself with 20 test strips... test number 16.. "two lines!!? nope another faulty one, let's try another" and your right every time it does take a part of you away. Let's keep positive babes. Our time will come. xxx  

Another day gone...


----------



## lynn1303

OMG evah. One more day!!! Good luck. 

Anyone else testing this week? Xxx 
Xxxxx


----------



## 7november

thanks to ladies for asking. I am doing fine just tired all the time and dry eyes.
Sparkly ... I am sure its the dates, heartbeat is not that prominent for 6/52.. in the scan. hoping it works for you   
Jodie, - do not worry, stay positive it might be growing slowly..     for you. hope it sticks, and you have a nice view of your little dot on scan
Keeping and Evah - sorry to hear you both  are still in pain. hope it comes with a positive result
Lynn  -hope the cyst disappears soon and you can start your journey( tricky one!)
Hasina - hope you are doing o.k


----------



## Guest

Hi - a quick question if anybody can help please!

When I saw my consultant he mentioned one set of injections containing FSH to stimulate my ovaries. 
However, the paperwork I've received today mentions Buserelin, Menopur AND Puregon! Is this a mistake? I wasn't expecting to have two phases of injections, just 10-14 days of one sort.

Have I misunderstood, or has the wrong paperwork been sent?

Any replied gratefully received!


Lil


----------



## sparklyme!

Just a quick update to all those ff buddies who have sent me well wishes!

Had a private scan tonight and the sonographer said everything was normal with a good steady heartbeat!!!! Just is a little younger than we thought. The egg and sperm must have hung around for about 5 days after insemination before the action. Have been so anxious have felt so ill!!!! But better now! Thanks for all your prayers!!! Let's keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Lilly27

Sparkly, I am so pleased for you that must be a huge relief, I'm so happy baby dot is doing fine, continue to take it easy! 

Big hugs and smiles  for you me and dh both been thinking about you, hoping and as with everyone in our prayers! Xx 

Evah it's nearly Thursday so hoping and praying for you tonight huni xx hope it's bfp  

Nearly 1 day to wait roll on Friday! My boobs feel very heavy today lots of little spotty lumps around my nipples very sore!  

Hi to everyone else hope all ok x


----------



## 7november

Sparkly..          , so happy for you. 
Lily 27, looks like good sign praying for you  ^pray
afm- last day of clomid today


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Lil.. I don't really know anything about those injections as I have never took them. I just had Gonal F. I think only someone who has taken them would know. If you don't get any replies then call your clinic hun. Make sure you speak to someone before the weekend arrives. Ask them everything and clear your head of any questions.

Sparkly, thats excellent news hun. I'm glad you went for that private scan and feel better knowing that all looks good.

Lynn thanks hun, how are you doing?

Lilly... I know!!!! I am scared and to be honest I think it might be a bfn. I have a feeling that if it is positive that it's going to show up a bit late rather then the 14 days. I was told at the clinic to wait 18 days which is Monday, ironical its my birthday 
I have tested in the last couple of days to see if I can make out a faint line but nothing. I have read a lot of people posting that their bfp showed up on days between 15-18. I met a lady today who is a relative of a close friend who said that she had the same symptoms as me and that she thought I was pregnant, I think for that 1 hour I was really happy. I don't think I will be upset if I get bfn tomorrow. I think I will wait out till Monday to be certain. I hope you wont have that agony and it will be a clear BFP for you babes...xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Ladies,
just a really quick one as have to dash,
Evah, thinking about you and hoping its a BFP   
Lily, only one more sleep now, hope you get through today ok.
Sparkly, fab news 
lil, I took three different drugs, menapour (to stimilate follice growth) and supercure (to stop my natural hormones and prevent me ovulating), pregnayl as my trigger to make me ovulate - best to call you clinic and check though
hey to everyone else, will catch up properly later
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Ladies,
just a really quick one as have to dash,
Evah, thinking about you and hoping its a BFP   
Lily, only one more sleep now, hope you get through today OK.
Sparkly, fab news 
lil, I took three different drugs, menapour (to stimulate follice growth) and supercure (to stop my natural hormones and prevent me ovulating), pregnayl as my trigger to make me ovulate - best to call you clinic and check though
hey to everyone else, will catch up properly later
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

I'm going for my Appt next Tuesday to discuss other options after clomid and tamoxifen so keeping fingers crossed about iui for me xx


----------



## Missy123

lil289 I was on buserelin and puregon during my medicated IUI. The buserelin stops you ovulating and must be done at the same time everyday and the puregon is to stimilate your ovaries to help your follicles grow and to thicken your lining. I didn't take menopur but it's just another stim like puregon. 
When things are ready you will have a trigger like pregnyl to finish and release the eggs ready for them to be fertilised. 
Hope that helps so you will end up injecting twice aday unless the buserelin is a nasal spray as they do 2 sorts.

Good luck to you all and i'm still lurking and waiting for some more BFP's.
Missy xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Sorry to say it's a bfn for me. As I said yesterday, I will wait it out until Monday so it is 18dpiui as the clinic said I should. As far as my symptoms go I should be pregnant but if the test say no then thats no lol. There are way too many people that get positives between 15dpo-18dpo, some are even in the 20's. I still have hope   .But It's my birthday Monday and I will test then and call the clinic either way to ask if they want me to come in for bloods. I will sit back and wait for my buddy to give me the good news for tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Big hugs evah. U r so right it ain't over til the ugly witch rears her head. I'm still praying for u that ur HCG is just taking it's time or dates are all mixed up there is a reason why clinic don't want u testing until day 18. 

Hi missy Jane and everyone else. 

Hope ur have a good day keeping. 

Xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi Evah sorry it's not confirmed today, like you said test again Monday especially if that's what the clinic said, I'm still hoping and praying kits of love n hugs! Roll on Monday then! 

Xxxx


----------



## 7november

good luck Evah and Lily    hope you both give us a great news next week..Lily otd tomm. will wait for rsult but as Evah said sometimes t could be later


----------



## shenagh1

Just updating mine,

evah i hope ur result changes for u   


Stimming
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July
7November - scan date?
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july

2ww      
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Evah - OTD 7th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July

BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!

Inbetween cycles     
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine


----------



## Jodie K

Sparkly - great news, you've had a stressful time so far, hope you can enjoy it now and have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Evah, have my fingers crossed for you for Monday    
Lily, thinking about you too and fingers crossed for tomorrow    
Lynn, I've had an OK day thank you. Have come away for the weekend, but on the train spoke to my sister who said my Gran had had a really bad day, we know she is coming to the end, but now I'm wondering whether to head back home tomorrow to see her or risk not getting home till sunday, sat on the train crying, think the people round me must have thought I'm  .
What shift you on at the mo?
7th, when's your scan, hoping to hear about some lovely follies,
Jodie, how you keeping, thinking of you
Shenga, how did your appointment go?
Peas can someone move me on to 2ww as I can't do it on iPad and not near a computer.
Hey to everyone else,
Missy, nice to see you still popping in to see us,
AFM, haven't really had time to think about 2ww last two days been so busy only had 6 hours sleep each night and I like a lot more than that. Feeling back to normal now. Last night in bed when I laughed I got a funny feeling in my ovary and today I have ovulation like mucas (tmi sorry) so I need to know, what's the deal with   when using pessaries, cos if I've got a follie that didn't go, I wanna try and catch it,
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

BFN


----------



## hasina

Lilly I have no words to say apart for sending u     
I know exactly how ur feeling.
Take it easy xx


----------



## Evah

Lilly sweety I'm so sorry hun   if you want just give it a couple more days hun, we cant be sure when we actually ovulated so 1 or 2 days does make a difference sometimes. I'm exactly where you are now. Just hoping for us both...


----------



## lynn1303

Oh Lilly. Big hugs. 

Keeping. Wot did u do? Did u go back. Other people just need to mind their business!!! I hope ur wee gran is ok. It's awful when u know there isn't long to go. I was there 2 yrs ago with my gran but she kept fighting back. Even though I knew she was dying I was still shocked when she actually died coz she had so many miraculous recoveries. Ive not been back to work since bfn. I was completely distraught bleeding v heavily and in a lot of pain. I'm still in pain but not as bad. I'm actually scared to go back to work to all the I'm sorries wots happening now. The only downside of being open with tx is having to face everyone. My gp note is up on tues so will go back on wed thurs fri then I'm off on annual leave. 

Did anyone else feel like this? It's a long way down when u've convinced urself it's worked. 

Sheenagh how r u Hun? 

Xxx


----------



## 7november

Lily, Evah     , wait for couple of days and repeatthe test.
Keeping - hope your gran is o.k
My scan is on 11th. As I did mention b4 I am going Budapest for t/t, flying 10th, hoepefully great follicles... trigger 11th and inseminatin 13th.   praying it works...


----------



## Evah

7november... I wish you all the best hun, keep strong and I hope all works out for you... xxx

lynn.. I'm at that place now. I have never had so much symptoms and I still have a good feeling about the whole thing. I know when I test again on Monday and it's bfn its gonna be a big fall for me.

Keeping.. I hope your grans doing fine hun.. xx

AFM, I was out all morning and it was pretty tiring, all the walking left me with a great deal of pain and cramping.
(TMI coming up, sorry) As I was coming home I felt a bit wet below and  when I got home I realised I had light brown mucous discharge, all of this with a great amount of cramping and pain. Today is 15dpiui so I don't know. I tested this morning and its still bfn. I don't usually get periods as I have to induce it myself with pills so I don't know exactly what I would feel having them. I have had really bad cramping and pain once they start but before  AF is a mystery to me. Everything at this point is speculation so I either wait for a full blown AF to arrive or test on Monday to see what 18dpiui says as the clinic advised. I don't know anything anymore...


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies. Just a quick hello from south west Ireland. Weather has picked up so I've dinner waiting for ten hungry divers! Enjoying relaxing this week. 

I've been reading posts and I know that there has been some not so great news. Bigs hugs to all. I'll catch up properly on Monday with personals. 

Love and best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all thanks for you words, i know u all know exactly how I feel! 

I apologise in advance for pouring my heart out on here but my friends at work dont understand I am absolutely gutted, I didn't even look this morning my dh did, I woke up at 5 with my pillow all wet and I'd been crying in my sleep I dreamt of bfn, so I was already in a state, I know I haven't been through half of what some of  you ladies have but it feels like I'm grieving! As much as u try to be positive but also be prepared for the worse when it comes it's just horrible! I think because u have hope deep in your heart! I did experience some very pink blood when I went to the loo earlier, and now it's nowhere to be seen so possibly the start of my af (however this is usually brown tmi i know) so I don't know why it's coming 4 days earlier! 
Phoned the nurse this morning who said "oh I can't believe it didn't work for you again but u are on the list for ivf aren't you so you can try one more iui whilst waiting" so she said I have to have a month off and phone again when my next af comes which will be august! 

Feeling very deflated my eyes are so sore, I can't see this turning into bfp for me because of the blood! 

I am going to have a lovely Malibu and coke tonight and a take away and snuggle on the sofa with dh, I hope everyone else is ok and coping! 

Evah good luck for Monday Hun, sounds promising  fx for you x 

Xxxxx


----------



## Evah

Lilly sweety I dont even know what I want to write, there is so much to say and knowing that we are all going through the same thing is only sour comfort. My husband came home from work today and saw me all broken up and he just tries to keep it together for me. Even now typing it's so hard and the tears just keeps rolling. I know deep inside that it didnt work for me so all this waiting is just my way of giving myself an extra couple of days before i break down badly. I'm just so drained...


----------



## Lilly27

Evah I know exactly what you mean, it's funny how much someone u have never met can write a post just to let you know they are thinking of u and fully understand what ur going through which makes you feel comforted! 
Only time will take these feelings away, then the process begins again! 

Big hugs for you, I know that nothing I can say to stop u feeling this way but we just got to live in hope that one day, maybe sooner for you because the symptoms do sound positive, but if not we have to hope one day in the future all our hopes dreams comes true! 

Xxx


----------



## 7november

Evah and lilly      , I understand what you r going through.everytime af comes its disappointing. stay positive    , we  all are trying to make it work and hopefully soon god will listen to our prayers. 

Lilly they can do iui back to back every month so why not try in july?


----------



## Evah

It's safe to say AF arrived fully today, it looks like it will be a heavy one too. I hope my clinic is open today as I want to know if I will be trying straight away. I feel numb just not really feeling anything. I did a lot of crying yesterday so today I'm just feeling down generally.

I hope everyone is doing well...

xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lily and Evah, sending you both masses and masses of       . I know exactly how you both feel.
Lynn, I hope your doing OK Hun, just think only three days of work then annual leave. Very few people Nike what's going in with me and for me that's best, but we all have to do what is Ruhr for us.
Olga, hope you are having a fantastic time on your holidays
7th, why did you decide on Budapest for treatment?
Thanks to those who asked about my Gran. I spoke to my mum first thing Friday and she said she had picked up a bit and not to come home, so stuck to the plan and stayed away till this evening, now home and going to see her tomorrow. My mum and sis are going away for a week on Monday, Dr said to my mum how would she feel if my Gran died while she was away, which i think my mum found really hard but she knows I'm going to be there, and will be going into my Gran's everyday to help her at meal times. Means I won't have much time to think about waiting or symptom spotting which is good. Can't believe it's day 7 tomorrow already. This is def the quickest 2ww I've had. Spent Friday with a friend and her new born and he was gorgeous, then spent today with two pregnant friends.had a great time, but DH and I both came away feeling bit jealous. One day, that's what I keep telling myself,
Hey to everyone else,
Take care
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Evah

Hi Keeping,

I'm glad you are near your Gran hun, I hope she feels better. It's a bitter sweet distraction from all the fertility issues. I'm hoping and praying for you both xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Just a quick one from me, thanks for all your support, but unfortunatley our diddy dot didnt stick, and I started bleeding this morning.... (on exactly the same day as the 2nd miscarriage) I was prepared anyway after poor hcg test, trying not to get too down about it, I know we'll have to take some time out for the recurring miscarriage tests, but still trying to be hopeful that the issue can be resolved, and pray that we get there in the future xx


----------



## hakunamatata

jodie i am so sorry hun, that is so tragic to hear. you are oh so brave honey. i really hope they can find the cause and make your dreams come true soon      

keeping youre a good girl looking after your gran xx


----------



## lynn1303

Jodie Hun. That's awful. Words can't express how sorry I am. 

Take some time for u and dh to grieve u know where we r if u need us. 

Hi hakuna. How r u keeping? 

Keeping. That's good ur mum and sis r getting some time away. It's only natural to feel envious towards pg friends. One day I pray all our dreams come true. 

Afm. Lovely day yesterday had a boat trip around loch lomond.  but think I have a touch of food poisoning. Been up all night with sharp stabbing pains in my stomach being sick boaking at the smell of food. And also the other end has been quite active if u know what  I mean- sorry tmi. I nearly fainted at 4am. I went really light headed warm but had a cold sweat. Really thought I was gonna deck it on the bathroom floor. I soaked the bathroom towel in cold water and put it on my face. That seemed to ease it off both times. So I'm lying on couch feeling miserable. 

Xxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Jodie ----- so sorry for you honey! I feel sad for you! Try to keep holding on to the fact that it WILL happen and this is just a hitch in proceedings!!! It could be for a number a reasons! We are all here if you need us!

Keeping - Hope you Gran is holding up today? It is hard when people you love are in this situation! Try to savour the moments XXXXX    

Evah - Sorry for you too honey! I think we share a birthday! It is mine tomorrow too!

Lilly - Hope you are bearing up.......this journey is sssoooooo hard for everyone!  

Olga- I hope consultant visit goes well tomorrow and you can get started as soon as possible!!!  

AFM- Went back to clinic on Friday............bean has good strong hearbeat and had grown 1 weeks development in 2 days!!! They said I had a 96% chance of taking my baby home now!!! I have been discharged from them now!!!! 
Still keeping fingers crossed as have had the most horrible 3 weeks where at times I felt like giving up as everyone seemed to doubt the didi's ability to hold on!!! But here we are! I am just starting to beleive that this may actually happen god willing!!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Jodie, I am so so sorry for you Hun, sending you masses and masses of hugs      . I really hope they can find out what the problem is fairly soon.
Lynn, sorry to hear you are not well, that doesn't sound good at all,   for you to,
Sparkly, yay for your bean growing so much, and having a nice strong heart beat   so what's your EDD? 
Happy birthday for tomorrow Evah and sparkly  .
Shenga, where have you gone? Hope your OK Hun
Olga, hope all goes well tommorrow
Hey to everyone else
AFM, been to see my Gran today and she was a bit better than I thought she would be, so that's good.
DH is really sad, he seems to be taking our fertility issues far harder than me cos he thinks it's all his fault and his lack of sperm means hes some kind of failure as a man, I don't know what else to say to make him feel better, I've told him I love him whatever, that I would have married him even if I had know cos I wouldn't want a family with anyone else, that he is more of a man that most the people were friends with as he treats me well and respects me and would do any thing for me, but he can't see it. I find it hard that I have to be strong for him all the time. Anyway, sorry to moan. I'm off to make some beetroot chutney 
Take care all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Good night everyone, 

Keeping how's your Gran doing?  Hope your DH is feeling a bit better about things.  I'll PM you tomorrow.

Jodie I'm so sorry hun       As keeping said, I hope they discover what's happening and are able to sort it out.  

Lily - I had the exact same with my BFN.  and sometimes those we deal with just don't realise how clinical they sound.  Please don't take it to heart, easier said then done I know    

Evah sorry for your news hun.  It's just not fair on any of us    

Sparklyme -     to you hun, see your bean had a grow spurt! Way to go, keep us updated and keep looking after yourself. You're our dream situation xxx

Shenagh good luck for tomorrow's scan

AMF (sorry if I've missed anyone out)  Back from holidays today, 7 loads of washing done, waiting for the machine to finish so that I can go to bed.  Put on about 6lbs on holiday so better get my   in action and get rid of it.  The week did us both good, and it was a total break from everything.  We were with a great gang of friends, relaxed, drank wine, I cooked (which I enjoy) and just had a great time.  Ok the weather was brutal, there was so little diving, but hey, there was no work!!  

So consultation tomorrow at 3.30pm - Going to push for IVF - I'd be happier to have the intro done in a dish and have that done and have one less worry.  We'll see what the doctor says and I'll fill you in after.


----------



## desertbunny

Hi Ladies

I am new to the forum and had my first IUI yesterday after 18 months TTC.  Had strong pains in my tummy afterwards yesterday (the clinic said this was a good sign of the egg being released) which seem to be getting better today and am starting the pessaries this evening (oh joy!).

The next 13 days until I can do a pregnancy test are going to be the worst part of the process I am sure as before this even with the injections etc at least I felt like I was doing something.  Now I just keep hoping and praying that I won't be disappointed when I do a test and it's negative.  Am trying to be very realistic and aware of the 20% success rate with IUI procedures and looking to what I will do next cycle.  Wondered how many times is normal to do IUI before you move to IVF?  The costs of IVF here are double that of IUI and I am seriously considering doing IVF next month as it has much higher rates of success.

Any advice would be much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Hellypoo

Hi there - I'm new to this forum, been lurking a while and thought I would say hi   We're waiting to start some more treatment, haven't decided whether to try another IUI or move to IVF.  Currently waiting to get my period following my second MC.  It's all so stressful and heartbreaking and now that I've hit the dreaded 40, I feel like I've got a big clock over my head counting down....I'm sure this forum will give me a lot of advice and support.

desertbunny - I know my clinic say to try IUI 3 times before moving to IVF.  We conceived our first child on IUI, at our first attempt, so fingers crossed it works for you too.


----------



## Bubblicious

Just wanted to say a big sorry to JodieK about your news.  You are in my thoughts today.  Be kind to yourself, hun.  Best wishes  .


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies..


Jodie hun   xxx

Sparkly Happy Birthday to us   xx

Olga.. Good luck for tomorrow, let us know what you decide hun xx

Keeping, thank you for the birthday wishes hun, trust me it's way way harder when your husband just bottles it in and you don't know what he is thinking, specially when it's you with the problem. Personally as he doesn't say anything I keep thinking for him in my head and imagine what he must be thinking. It's very bad. I've gone past losing it babes at the moment I'm trying to find it back )))

Lynn.. Hope your feeling better hun xx

Lilly sweety I hope your doing well, xxxx

AFM... I had a weird day today. As AF started at the weekend I couldn't speak to anyone about starting a new cycle so I emailed my doctor and did a judgement call and started injecting last night on CD2. Usually I start on CD1 as it takes ages for me to respond. I didn't want to miss out on 2 days so I started on sunday and today I went to the hospital to personally ask whats been happening. The lady at reception said that ideally i should be scanned today and that it was too late. Then when she asked for my name she said you are already on the scan list for today but that my appointment was 20 mins ago. So I said I didn't even know I had an appointment I only came down in person as it's so hard to sort out over the phone. She said that it's okay and that she would get a doctor to see me. I got scanned and was told to repeat the same dose as the previous cycle. I got my injection and a scan appointment for next Monday. So I am back to stimming. It feels good to be back at it as not doing it gives me too much time to think and be upset. However there is one difference this cycle, The AF was natural rather then being induced by me, so it's my body's own natural cycle, hoping it works this time. xxx


----------



## Evah

Updating Mine


Stimming
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July
7November - scan date?
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july
Evah - day 9 scan 18th July

2ww      
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July


BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping. I can empathise with ur dh. Our IF r due to me nearly every appt the clinic mention how dh has super sperm which makes me feel low coz I think if he had met someone else he could have had loads of babies by now. This really upsets him. He is exactly like you. He says he would be with me regardless of whether we have a baby or not. I just need a little extra reasurrance some times. 

Olga how did ur consultation go? 

Hi desertbunny. 



Xxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Just a really quick one as I need to go see my gran, walk the dog and then have a mountain of work to do.
Evah, I am glad you are back stimming, makes you feel like you are doing something doesn't it and as you say, your AF stared all on it's own so this is a more natural cycle.
I can imagine the things you end up thinking but can tell you not one of the negative things will be right. We don't first think will this person give me loads of kids then fall in love we fall in love first then think this is the person I want to have children with. Lynn that's goes for you to. Think you and my DH are prob similar, all James gets to here from the nurse is about how well I respond to the drugs, which means I must have a good amh score, although we still don't know this. Waiting for it to come back at the mo. However, I'm not so sure implantation isn't the problem. 
I just think its hard what ever the problem and right now I am thinking ITS NOT FAIR! Why should all the lovely people on here have probes when there are other people who can just get pregnant and don't even want to. Sorry rant over.
Olga, how did consultation go?
Sparkly did you have a good birthday?
Angle girl, hope your OK.
Jodie, lily, how you both doing? Thinking of you both.
Hey to the newbies. I had to have 4 IUI's before moving on to IVF.
Hey to Everyone else
AFM, no such thing as not symptom spotting. Been feeling a bit sick today, but have felt like this every other time about now so not taking any notice of it, then when I was feeding my Gran lunch, I got the most odd sensation really low in my tummy, can't describe it- any one know if you can feel implantation? Also rung the clinic we will be being referred to for IVF if thus doesn't work and they only have a 2ww for initial consultations then book you straight in for your cycle, so it could all be happening more quickly than we thought.
Take care all
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Evah & Sparklyme   to you,   to you,   dear Evah and Sparklyme,   to you (both) xxx

Keeping hope your Gran had a good day today.  FX that you won't need your IVF consult    

Evah good judgement call - and fx that this natural cycle is the one for you    

Jodie      was thinking you earlier, hope you're doing ok today hun xx

AMF (Keeping my clinic is as quick as your!!!)  WELL, we went for our consult earlier, thinking we'd have to convince the doctor to put us onto to IVF, he reviewed our chart, and recommended that we finish up on IUI and go for the big guns!!  He said that the first and last IUI were textbook with me reacting as expected and it was disappointing that I wasn't preagent.

So, I'm waiting on my AF, on day 19 today but this could go on a while.  If I get to day 40 without her arriving then I've to call them to go onto provera.  So, day 1 I call the clinic and it's either a month on the pill or straight into injections.  I'm going back to Golf (150iu) and Luveris (75iu), then something to stop me ovulating and then Ovitrelle 36 hours before egg collection, then transfer, then vaginal progesterone, the a BFP!!! (some serious PMA going on here!!)  That's if everything goes to plan, I've PCOS so they need to keep an eye on over stimulation, but they're well aware.  

Anyway, I'm off to ring our builder, DH will go mad if he doesn't at least turn up!!

Catch up with you all later

Love to you all, 

Olga xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Just checking in. Was at clinic today. Had scan my cyst is now 1.1cm. Womb lining is 8.5. They took my blood to do a hormone profile. If that checks back ok I get to start on provera so af should be here by nxt week then I'm back on the stimming rollercoaster!!!!  I can't wait to get back to feeling as though I'm actually doing something towards trying to conceive. 

Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn,
Fantastic news Hun, hope your hormones are all good
Xxxxx


----------



## 7november

Jodie      .hope you are feeling better today.
Evah and sparkly me belated happy b'day.
Evah I am glad you started stimming straight away.
Lynn - hope you start the cycle soon as well and hope the next cycle is good for you.
Keeping - how is Gran? otd soon
Sparkly, hakunamatata, rosie po - how are you all? take lots of rest and relax
AFM: had scan yesterday 2 follicles one on each side 15 and 13 in size. trigger tomm afternoon, iui thursday.


----------



## 7november

Keeping,I had HSG which showed both tubes were blocked(false positive), cried for couple of days and then dh and I started looking for ivf clinics, cost as thought that was the only option. I am seeing a consultant in london as weell, who suggested considering history and that we have a daughter who was conceived naturally, no surgeries its less likely - suggested laproscopy.
Meanwhile, lokking at various sites and trying to contact few clinics abroad for IVF( too expensive in London), I found Dr Kovacs at kaali ins in Budapest really helpful and profesional, arranged to see him, suggested Laproscopy but very nice Dr, explained all the fertility treatments, options everything very nicely.
I had a very strong feeling that my consultant was goingto start only clomid for few months. P roved right as he did Laproscopy , saw mw in the ward and sais everythin ok, review appt in 8 weeks.. its a long time and then we will discuss.
I knowiui is fairly simple and less expensive as compared to IVF but still was so impressed with Dr Kovacs and bothDH andI trust him. so thought we will come here. arranged everything through e-mails(prompt reply in minutes) and very profesional advice. saw him yesterday for scan - very helpful. I am not sure if its right decision but we both trust him for advice. He knew we saw him for ivf, and he was going to earn big from that but still went through all the options and suggested iui,no money making business, professional.!


----------



## Evah

7Nov.. Babes you sound like you have it all worked out and I'm sure you did all the research needed. I hope it all goes well for you. When you have your BFP at least you will be able to help people who might want to seek help from the same clinic. All the best for you and your DH xxx


----------



## hasina

Goodmorning all..
This is just a quick one as iv had so much going on with me..
Have had death in the family works been soo bizy to top it up u ladies wouldn't believe it my house was burgled and they took everything my heads been everywhere.
My muppet Dh left our keys hanging in the mailbox while he took the post and was in a rush to get out so the keys Wer left hanging..so it was easy for anyone to steal everything.
Funny enough this world is iv found many times other peoples keys and gave it back to them.. 

Anyways enough about me just came on here to wish everyone all the luck in the world with a bfp soon.. 
Sorry can't do many personal as Dh phone a bit tricky..
I have no phone or laptop or computer they took everything..
Once I get the chance il do personals..
My heart goes out to everyone on here as iv known quiet a few ladies for a long time throughout out whole journey on tx... 
Love u alll xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hasina. OMG I hope ur ok. That must've been frightening. Don't tell the police or house ins about keys they might not pay out!! I hope u get it sorted soon. 

7 I'm pleased everything is going well. My clinic refuse to trigger with anything over 3 follicles so well done. Keep us posted. 

Hi keeping evah sparkly and olga. Hope everyone is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## desertbunny

Ladies who have had IUI cycles with injections - is it normal to feel absolutely exhausted and nauseous afterwards?  I am 2 days past the IUI and am surprised I feel as bad as I do?

I can't stop myself from sitting at work reading up on success rates on the internet which I have to stop as it's making me feel like what was the point in doing it as the chances seem so slim for this to work.  I'm finding it hard to balance my emotions so that I am prepared for the worst (negative preggo test) but yet have a positive attitude as everyone at the fertility clinic keeps saying that's how I should be?

We made the decision not to tell anyone about this process so am feeling quite lonely without being able to tell my friends and from the looks of this forum you all get great comfort from each other and you help each other through the procedures and the highs and lows.  Would really appreciate any words of wisdom and cures for this tiredness and nausea - holding down a full time job with all this is feeling stressful at the mo! xxxx


----------



## Bella36

Hi ladies
Just wanted to say hello and I hope you don't mind me joining in.
We've been referred for iui today at Pinderfields/Leeds , they did give us some bedtime reading at the hospital  , but I've been reading through some of your experiences to get an idea of what its really like!!
I'm a bit nervous but feeling positive that we're moving forward.
Clairexx


----------



## jennyewren

Hello Ladies

I am waiting on my smiley face so the DH and I can go for the IUI.  I have been testing since Sunday and I am hoping that any day now I will see that smiley face!!  How often should I test?  I think I am getting quite obsessed and I have only 5 tests left from 14!  My cycle is normally 30 days and my last AF was 28 June, I am stressing now in case I am missed my moment.  Has anyone any advice?  Hope you are all well.

Thanks x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Just a quick one as going our for dinner in a mo,
Hasina Hun, I am so sorry to hear about that, sending you masses and masses of  
Jenny, really sorry I did a educated IUi with injections so can't help.
Bella, welcome to the thread and good luck with your IUI journey.
Desert bunny, yes I felt exhausted after IUI with injectables, also stomach cramps etc but they clear up after a few days. The emotional bit is hard also. During our first cycle, no one but my mum knew, I found it mega tough and ended up telling a couple of very close friends, it's made it easier knowing i i have them to talk to but I have only once told them an insemination date and for me that was the wrong  thing to do, couldn't handle the are you oks and the questions on OTD when it was negative. The PMA bit is tough. Success with IUI is better for somethings than others and there are plenty of girls on here that have got BFP form it, so try and stay positive without convincing yourself it has worked, easier said than done!
7th glad all is going well and that you trust your clinic. There is a procedure I'm interested in that is done in Israel to help improve sperm count but have the fear about it not being in the UK. Good luck with basting.
Lynn, I think three is standard, my clinic is the same unless there are very good reasons to go otherwise.
Evah, Olga, angle girl, Jodie, sparkly and hakunamatata, hope you are all OK,
Take care all
Hey to anyone I've missed 
Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Opps, that should have said medicated IUI, not educated!


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies, 

Jodie I'm so sorry Hun, hope ur doing as week as you can be! 

Hasina, can't believe it blumin scum they are! Sounds like your coping well, big hugs! 

Evah how you doing Hun, back on the rollercoaster? 

Keeping hope ur ok! How's everything? 

7nov, good luck Hun 

Sparky, hope ur resting  

Lynn hope u are ok and back at it soon! 

Afm af nearly over, so going try naturally this month as uclh won't let me do back to back with injectables, there procedure! It does annoy me when they tell u to try naturally I just think if I could Concieve naturally then why haven't I in the last 4 years! 

Hello to all new people, everyone on here is so supportive so if you need a rant or have questions then we are here! 

Good night everyone! 

Xx


----------



## Lilly27

Silly I phone predictive text! I meant well not week and also sparklyme not sparky! 

Sorry! 

Hi to anyone I missed! 

X


----------



## Keeping busy

Ahhhh, so cross with myself, forgot to use pessary last night, did one as soon as a woke up and remembered but it means I've gone 20 hrs without one, hoping hoping hoping that my progesterone levels won't have dropped enough to cause AF to start, what if there is a diddi dot trying to implant- can't believe it, I am   with myself


----------



## 7november

Jennyewren: If you have a 30 day cycle you ovulate on 16 th day, very likely which means around 13/14th from your date, so hopefully u will see a smiley soon.
Hasina - you have had a rough patch, sorry for you honey, but you are doing well. 
Lynn - My consultant said 3 max as well, I have 2 follis
Keeping - Thanks, I just hope it works. I would suggest look for that procedure, if its not available in u.k go abroad, going through fertility treatment can be very stressful, anything that helps is a bonus. if you know what that procedure is called search or let me know will try and find it. I have had bad experience in u.k. once you have one child they just assume you don't need help. it took me more than a year to finish all initial investigations. clock is ticking! and dh and I were getting really anxious thats nothing is happening.
welcome to Bella36
Jodie - how are you hun
Sparkly - how are you, hope putting your feet up


----------



## 7november

keeping - do not stress youself out with it. some clinics do not give progesterone pessaries. Hopefully everything will be o.k. I f still worried call your clinic I am sure they have heard that before and will be able to reassure you.


----------



## Jane2011

Keeping, hope everything goes well

I had my first iui Appt yesterday and go back to complete all the paperwork and jab training next Friday which I'm really excited about as it means I'll be able to start on my next cycle. Fingers crossed it works xx


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping try not to worry. Easier said than done. My clinic don't give pessaries post iui. I'd give them a wee phone for some reassurance. I have a terrible memory. When I need to do something at a certain time each day I set a recurrent phone alarm to remind me. Does ur phone allow u to do that? 

Jane that sounds wonderful. Good luck. Keep us posted with dates etc. 

Lilly u r so right. If we were able to do this naturally then we wouldn't be popping pills and jagging ourself. Gotta make u laugh. I don't know why some clinics do back to back and others don't. Still fx for that miracle. 
Afm. Phoned clinic my bloods r fine. Progesterone and oestrogen are low which means I can start my provera. Nxt cycle here we go.....


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls..

Sadya last time i did trigger I did the trigger in the afternoon at 1pm and was back the next day at 1pm for the iui. How come you trigger now and iui on Friday? it's weird how they are doing the same procedure but with different times and dates. I wasn't sure what you were asking... so i will answer all of them. if you are asking will his sperm be good enough if you do it 2 days prior then I would say yes it should be okay. if you are asking because you want to do it to increase your chances then doing the trigger at the same time will not matter but the sperm will still be swimming around so if you ovulate in the next 24 hours then there should be some swimmers there. If you are asking because you just want to do it then go for it as that shouldn't matter. Basically if it's not gonna effect your other half then I don't see anything wrong with doing it. 

Lynn & Jane good luck with your cycles xx

Keeping, don't upset yourself hun you should be fine, we are all human (although I do wonder about my husband sometimes) xx

Lilly sweety, they are stupid and say things without thinking. You know what babes... I hope you do conceive naturally!!! xxx

desertbunny.. I would expect to feel anything and everything with this treatment. I had all of the pregnancy symptoms possible in my last iui and nothing. It's all of the injections making you feel so bad, tired, sick, in pain and pregnant. They trick you  

Hasina I am very sorry for your loss hun, I can't believe how nasty some people are. Not only that your family is grieving but you have got to come back to your home and feel even worse, I am so ****** off for you. I hope you can get over this as soon as possible hun. xxx 

AFM, same old same old... waiting for 20:00 to jab myself, too much fun


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Sayda - Your DH needs to abstain for 3-5 days prior to giving a sample, making sure that the best are there.  But fire away after    

Keeping how are you now hun?  I've never had the progesterone so I'm not sure if missing one will affect you     .  Hows your Gran today?

Desert bunny - yeap, exhausted.  The first month on injections I was falling asleep during the soaps - was a struggle to get to 9pm.  But your body does adapt.  Anyway the rest is good for you!!

Lily we were told the same thing, I was left thinking - hasn't happened so far so why do you think I'm paying you guys a small fortune?  But then, you always hear of the miracle stories and it's good for you both that   is sometimes about   if you get my meaning......

Hasina how are you today - meant to say it to you yesterday - and I know someone else did - don't mention the keys to the insurance company (and if you haven't to the police then keep it to yourself).  

7Nov - we went with our gut feeling and have had good treatment in our clinic

Lynn good you're back on the telecaster - fx this time around     

Bella welcome and yeap, great experience here - and lots of info - so just shout any questions!!

Anyway it's so nice here, DH going to work in 1hour and I'm going to grab a book and sit outside for the evening.  Or I could be productive and finish painting the fence - probably have to do the fence.....

Catch you later

Olga xx


----------



## lynn1303

Olga read your book and chill!! 

Xxxx


----------



## diya80

thanx evah and olga for ur relpy  
evah my clinic does the proceure after 36 hours of the trigger.so i will took the injection at 9pm today and the procedur will be on the fri and that will be my 12th day of the cycle.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Well I am cream cracked. Working a whole day and dashing out at lunch time to feed my Gran and then back for tea is exhausting! Only just eaten my tea, and now need to pop the eight vitamin tablets i am taking a day. Was at dinner with friends last night, both who know what is going on, and so after we ate, out came my cling film wrapped vitamin tablets, they both found it hilarious, especially when I told them it was my Internet research that was why I was taking them and not something the clinic has advised, and I was left thinking, I should write a book, it could be a comedy!
Sadya, I trigger 36 hours before insemination and no sex for 2/3 days before, we worked out that we needed to go at least 3 others we would get a lower count.
Olga, I really hope you haven't been painting the fence and have been chilling instead. I'm feeling better about not taking my pessary last night having worked out that it has previously taken not having 5 pessaries for AF to start after getting my BFN every time.
Thanks 7th, i have an article at home about it, but I'm staying at my mums this week so easy to see my granny, going home tomorrow so will look up what it is called and let you know. Think your in for basting tomorrow, good luck. 
Evah, thanks or making me laugh, hope you've got some decent needle and aren't getting to many bruises.
Whoop whoop Lynn, great news on your hormones 
Jane, best of luck, will, be keeping my fingers very very tightly crossed for you
Lily, you OK Hun.
Jodie, sending you lots of   as not heard from you in a while, hope your OK.
AFM, day 10 done, only 5 more sleeps and then we will know. I have not tested early on any of my other cycles but DH is going on a stag do on Fri morning and I would love him to be able to drink and chill out, so am wondering do I test early, en if it's a BFP he can go get drunk, if not, I'll test again Monday, knowing I could still get a BFP as early test would have been day 12 post IUI, advice please ladies. 
Take care all
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Evah

keeping dont ask me sweety, I had so many symptoms that I was testing twice a day from day 10 lmao Yep I'm a freak!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey keeping am at my hospital here now and the nurse said 80% of positives are seen from day 12 onwards so id say why not? Also on the pesseries their also fine to miss just once x


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Shenga,
How did IVF consultation go?
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies, 

Well fence not painted!!!  

Keeping I know we all say not to test early but do we ever listen?  And would 1 night off for DH do more good for him than harm?  Might even relax him a bit.....

Evah how did your injection go last night.  I can't wait to get back to doing them, sad I know.

Shenagh how did your consult go - I stuck mine up, is yours much different? Where are you posting?  

Well I'm in the office til eight as there is workmen due in - can't see myself getting too much work done.....wonder what I can look at online.....


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, that's exactly what I think, but he won't drink if I'm not pregnant, says what the point of herbs, acupuncture etc if he then goes and ruins is by drinking. Just back from acupuncture myself. Apparently I will be fine in child birth as she thinks I have a good pain threshold as one of the ear needles got stuck going in and I didn't even wince-good to know! I am kinda thinking it prob hasn't worked for us so making the most of eating a bit of chocolate as I'm gonna have to get on a diet come mo day.
Don't leave this thread just cos your moving on to IVF please, we need you to stick around.
Why are the builders in so late?
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

olga i'm with keeping please stay.

keeping - ouch!!!!  i have no pain threshold but you will need to have one coz in 8 months time you'll be pushing out baba!!!  so ur otd is monday.  not long to go than.  make sure that dh of yours is pampering you rotten!!!


well i'm back at work and just had to deal with the first person asking me all the questions about why i was off, whats happening now? whats this and whats that and do you know what this is the first time i've managed to talk about it all without crying.  i'm on the dreaded nightshift though!!  just tonight and tomorrow night then i'm on annual leave for two weeks i really had a cheek starting back at all but at least i'll not worry about it.  I was so nervous going back tonight but its not


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Lynn This is such a big part of our lives that sometimes we forget for other people it's 'just news'.  When I got my last bfn and a friend just casually asked how things were going - not about the treatment at all - I got all caught up and had to excuse myself.  She asked a week later had I had any result from that cycle.  Hopefully you're in bed tucked up now and dreaming away     

Keeping I know, himself is kinda the same, though not for acupuncture.  Mind you, he's so relaxed any more and he'd be asleep constantly.  Fair play to you and your pain threshold - I'm not so brave myself. There are some points that make me curse, one on the inside of my ankle, which is either to do with my mind or kidney.  I'm back to my man on Wednesday and looking forward to it.  As much as I enjoyed the break from everything I just want to get on with treatment.

AMF left work at 7pm, not as late as expected.  Got home and discovered the workmen in the house (getting a couple of radiators and sockets moved) had left me with no power - except ceiling lights.  Called them and the poor guy was there til 10.30pm, still not fixed.  No breakfast this morning - can't charge phones at home, no PC, no shower...the list is endless.  But I did sit and start a book that a guy in my office lent me so happy days.  DH is on nights but he'll be up in a couple of hours to let them back in.  And they may have blown every appliance in the kitchen - some of them we splashed out on and I really hope that their insurance will cover - we can't afford to replace them.  So bit of a mess, but thankfully, things like that don't stress me out too much (I also love moving hours so very strange!!).  I'm in work now, wondering should I take a couple of hours off and head home at lunch time, see what's happening. And I'm exhausted - what I don't experience in stress when I'm awake manifests into a really bad nights sleep.

Anyway, morning to all, and yes, I'm hanging around here

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
keeping - doa test anyways if you  like as long as you remember you have still got 2 ore days, if neg it can turn pos anytime  
AFM:  had trigger 13th and IUI yesterday, now officially on 2 week wait and using progesterone pessaries.


----------



## olga74

Good news 7Nov - bring on the madness!!!!!


----------



## janine-blessme

Hiya ladies how is everyone doing sorry been away needed to get my heads straight what have I missed


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies i hope ur all well 

Just a quickie need some advice was basted this morning got four follicles this time dm swimmer were 90% but unlike the last two time doc used sissor clamp inside.  Is it normal to bleed cos im bleeding abit and quite sore and crampy.

Please can someone tell me thats normal im abit panicky that its not and its not worked.

Kimmy xxxx.


----------



## fairy kimmy

Sorry i meant dh not dm x x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi kimmy, not sure what you mean by scissor clamp, is it a speculum?, if so, I always bleed a little bit after that. Glad you got basting and hope 2ww goes OK.
7th well done on getting basted, thinking of you, looks like you and Kimmy are cycle buddies.
Lynn, thanks for the PMA, think I need some of my own. Glad you managed a conversation without crying, that's a positive step.
Olga, that all sounds like a nightmare, really hope it gets sorted soon.
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, tested this morning using first response BFN, it's either 83 or 97% accurate depending on what day counts as first day of missed period so I know it could still change by Monday but I'm kind of guessing it won't. Felt OK this morning but as i was driving home from my Gran's was overcome by sadness, not helped by the fact DH is away on his stag do and my mum is also away, and the friend I have arranged to see tomorrow felt that we should invite one of the other wife's out for lunch who happens to be pregnant and moans about it all the time. That coupled with making a referral to social services about a child I think is being neglected and a parent crying down the phone to me because they have morning sickness means I'm feeling pretty sad and alone right now. Sorry to poor my heart out,
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Tilly2011

Hello everyone I am new to this site and to iui.  I have had an initial consultation and have had several test done, today I found out that I have low levels of rubella in my blood has anyone else had this?  I was planning on beginning my first iui cycle middle to end of august but now not sure if it will be possible due to having to have a mmr booster. Does anyone know if you can continue with iui one month after mmr injection or if you have to wait for your blood to be tested 3months after mmr injection?

Also good luck to all of you on your 2ww. 

Natalie


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

Hi ya keeping doc used plastic spectrum but metal sissors to clamp my cervix to keep it still.  He hasnt used it b 4 got up this morning and im still bleeding and got a bad tummy ache .  What do i do if the witch has come does that mean it defo hasnt worked.  My fertility unit is closed for the weekend dont really no what to do.  

Kimmy x x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey kimmy. just sounds like he has annoyed it a little is your bleeding heavy? i doubt it is af hope it eases for u! 

Keeping sorry to hear ur bfn bit your right it could change xx

welcometo new girls

im still stimming but feel horrible this.month as my heart isn't in it at all! Hope i pick up soon x love to all xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

I hope u feel better soon shenagh. Maybe when u start getting scans and see those follies growing  u will start to believe again  I hope u get ur pma back soon. 

Big hugs keeping. I'm glad u got ur pm ok. 

Welcome newbies. 

Kimmy sounds like dr has caused a bit of trauma. It should ease off over nxt few days if not by Monday phone ur clinic and let them know. I don't think it's ur af. 


Afm. Nightshift finished. Yay. On provera tomorrow last day so af should be here by wed then I can start stimming. My skin is all spotty already and having hot flushes at night. So it can only get worse. Oh joy!!!!


----------



## olga74

I haven't updated anyone - just bringing this forward

Stimming
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July
7November - scan date?
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july
Evah - day 9 scan 18th July

2ww      
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July


BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine


----------



## olga74

Morning everyone, 

Kimmy - how are you feeling now?  Hope the bleeding has stopped.  I think it can just be the procedure that causes it - seriously it was never meant to get that much close inspection....

Shenagh hope you're getting some PMA back - and I know it's     sometimes - but look, you're doing some productive about the issue by doing a cycle.  Anyway, fake it til it comesback   

Lynn happy days (sort of)....it's it weird that we're all just waiting to start injecting ourselves and scans and bloods...if you had said to me last year I'd be looking forward to stuff like this i would  have thought you were mad!!!

Keeping how are you today hun?  I know you had a bad result on Friday but wait it out til tomorrow, you never know.  How's himself getting on at the stags?  I hope lunch wasn't too painful.  I've a friend who, and don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled for her, who was testing the same week as me.  She had her 7 week scan on Friday, and I had that fleeting 'why not me' moment.  I know they were trying for the past year, and I gave her lots of info from my clinic, and her first month on clomid and timed intercourse it worked.......but I guess we all have our time.

AMF no sign of AF but my lower back feels like it's strained and I'm having cramps so hoping that the   will arrive this week.  Knowing my cycle, this won't happen.  And the drama of the builder - still hasn't arrived, won't be here til Monday so I've an oven and hob, the fridge is plugged into an extention cable and I've no other sockets working in the kitchen. DH has a lot more patience that me on this one.  Builder has said that he'll be with us on Monday, but that means another half day off, and I could be doing with keeping my leave for important stuff.  Then I had to throw out everything from the fridge and freezer - so I'm taking that out of what we're paying him.  His work is good but he's become so unreliable!!!  

Quick question - is it just me or has the 'bookmark' button gone??

Anyway, better get back to work, in the office this morning (oh, we're no phone or internet while we're no sockets....)

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Girls!!!

Keeping - Sorry to hear about BFN on Friday.......test again tomorrow...you never know!!!! How are you doing with DH being away? It is so hard when other people moan about pregnancy when that is all we want in the world. Hold onto the fact it WILL happen! Are you keeping busy? Sending you bug hugs     

Olga - Hope af will arrive and you can start treatment? Well done for coping with the builders!!!!!

7- november - good luck on the 2ww!!! 

Evah - hope you enjoyed you birthday? Did you do anything nice?

Hi and        to everyone else...there is so much to catch up on!!

Girls - My journey may not have been a long as some but truly believe it will work for each and evryone of you......it will when the time is right. I believe that it happens when you least expect it....so try as hard as you can to relax!!!!          
AFM - 8 weeks now............Still have subchorionic bleeding every few days.................signed off work to rest...........have had about 6 scans so far and beanie is growing and holding on tight so far.......................so fingers crossed XXXXX


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies..

Sparkly.. I'm glad everything is going well for you and your bean, thanks for letting us know your both doing well. I'm feeling hopefull for this cycle as my iui journey is similar to yours. My first was cancelled due to poor response and second was bfn and this is the third. I hope it works for me this time. I didn't do anything special for my birthday, went out for coffee with my sister, niece and friends. It was a nice day. I hope you enjoyed yours.

Olga & Lynn.. I hope AF arrives soon so you girls can start stimms xx

Shenagn.. hang in there hun, our hormones are all over the place. I don't even know which of my moods are genuine or bought on by all the meds. xx

Keeping sweety how are you? I hope your doing well hun xxx

7november.. how is the 2ww going hun, are you taking it easy? xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi all

Had my Appt last week and waiting to start IUI. Havethot to go back on Friday to do all of the form filling in and all things being well I can start in the next month or two. 

Keeping everything crossed

Xx


----------



## olga74

Morning 

Sparklyme - great to hear things are going so well - and there was me thinking there would be less scans.  Hope you're resting up hun   

Jane Great that you're starting on the journey - fx you won't need to stay on it too long

Keeping how are you doing this morning still have fx and      that you get good news.  Thinking of you hun xx

Catch you all later 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
Its a BNF for me, so this is the end of DH and I's IUI journey. Going to ring the clinic in a minute and ask them to make the IVF referral to another clinic. Hoping we won't be waiting around for to long, but I guess it is gonna mean a couple of months off. We went ahead with 7 follies this month (between 17 - 25 mm) so if it was going to work for us it would have, but we always new our chances were slim. Feel amazingly calm about it, think I accepted it hadn't worked over the weekend.
Take care all
xxxxxx

Just updating myself on the list

Stimming
7November - scan date?
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july
Evah - day 9 scan 18th July

2ww      
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July


BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## Keeping busy

Just off phone to clinic who are going to make IVF referral however my AMH results have come back lower than we were expecting at only 7, so clinic I am hoping to use won't take an automatic referral, they need it to be over 9. Apparently they will look at the number of follicles in my ovaries on a baseline scan and if thats enough will go ahead, clinic saying not to worry, there have always been plenty but this just feels like another massive blow - not feeling calm anymore


----------



## lynn1303

Aw keeping huni I'm so sorry. I know that'll not make u feel any better but u know where I am if u need me. 

I don't understand what u mean about ivf. Does that mean u might not be able to commence down that tx road? 

Big hugs

Xxxx


----------



## twinter12

Keeping - sorry to hear your news  

I phoned clinic this morning - not received our referral yet but lady was very nice and said I could ring as many times as I liked to see if it had come in but expected it to be another 2 weeks.  Cant wait to get all this started its frustrating waiting - this whole process is a waiting game


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Lynn. It means they won't necessarily take us as an NHS patient and we will be looking at having to save up to pay privately. I know lots of you out there are already having to do this, but we just hadn't realised it would be something we would need to consider yet. Just feel so confused, why is AMH low when I have been responding so well to treatment. 
Am meant to be working from home today and have so far achieved nothing.


----------



## 7november

keeping -    , no af yet? if not for another couple of days repeat tst

Sparkly - really happy for you, take it easy and put your feet up.

Olga and Lynn- hope af arrives soon and you can start next cycle

Fairy kimmy( cycle buddy), its common to have slight bleeding after that because that sp( also called tenaculum), pinches the cervix really hard to make your uterus straight so that they can put catheter in. I hope bleeding has stopped now and you are feeling better

AFM - feeling tired all the time, bloated, nausea , all preg symptoms but am aware that it is because of trigger. dh frustrated as one minute he thinks symptoms suggest it might have worked, but next minute realises the trigger was hafty dose of pregnancy hormones. not helping!


----------



## 7november

Just updating myself on the list

Stimming
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july
Evah - day 9 scan 18th July

2ww 
Angelgirl - OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July
7November - OTD 28th July

BFP 
Bonijade - early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!

Inbetween cycles 
Lynn waiting for AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
[/quote]


----------



## twinter12

Can I be added to the list please

Just updating myself on the list

Stimming
Shenagh- day8 scan mon 11th july
Evah - day 9 scan 18th July

2ww      
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July
7November - OTD 28th July


BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
twinter - waiting for IUI consultation


----------



## olga74

Hey Keeping, how are you holding up hun?  I know you're knocked by the clinic and the results.  But if your own clinic says your baseline is usually good, hold onto that for now.  And we're doing this one together!!!!  So you're not rid of me now....   You'll know more when things settle and you get info from the new clinic.  And no matter what, you'll find some way, even if you do have to pay.  I know someone said here at one stage that their DH's attitude was (sorry if I misquote) '  we have this small window to have children and the rest of our lives to make money'.  That's something that's keeping me going - we're self funding....but look, you'll be grand hun xx


----------



## 7november

olga totally agree with you on this, keeping ...wait for the new clinic to contact you and let them do their baseline tests.


----------



## Keeping busy

thanks everyone. I know your right. All I can do it wait for the referral to come through and see what they say, fingers crossed. Olga, are you also posting on the IUI to IVF thread?
xxx


----------



## jennyewren

Can I please be added to the list?  I am in the 2ww and my OTD is 27/07/11.

Thanks


----------



## 7november

hi Jenny ewren, my otd is 28th


----------



## jennyewren

Hi November

Its nice to know that I am not alone!!  How have you been since you tx?  I am fine I had cramping the first view days and I feel like I have put on weight but nothing else to report. I hope its a BFP


----------



## 7november

hi Jenny, 
weight gain .. we better don't start, initially I thought it was clomid, themn trigger, but now I have stopped wondering, this is my first cycle and my trousers are all tight, dresses and skirts now....
Luckily did not have any cramps, I just feel a bit of nausea, tiredness and bloatinfg - probably coz of pessaries. I hope its bfp


----------



## jennyewren

Hi 7November 

I cant even blame medication as I am not taking any!!  Perhaps its all the extra fluids I am drinking.  I wonder if we can test early or should I just wait unil 27/7 it really is very hard to be patient!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

im so sorry keeping      you so deserved this. any advice needed on ivf pm away xx

good luck to all those waiting xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Hakunamata, i guess its just a waiting game now, made more anxious by the silly clinics rule about AMH levels. Not realy in a place to even think about questions at the minute, but knowing me by tomorrow I will have sorted myself and have a list so long, you'll be sorry you offered! 
hope all is ok with you
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies, 

Sound like everyone going through it, not posted fora few days but have been checking in and seeing where we are all at! 

I'm hoping it's a bfp for all those on 2ww and all those in-between hope ur all coping! 

Keeping let's just hope this changes for you! I felt exactly the same after last iui everything was perfect so why didn't it work! myself and dh was talking about the whole process and came to the conclusion that iui is not for us and maybe we need ivf to help the 2 to meet! We got refered on the 1st June to guys hospital London but not heard anything since! I'm thinking of u and hoping you get some positive news! 

Hope all the ladies who got bfp and have a little bean are all ok and enjoying it! hope ur resting!  

Afm, I really don't like not having anything done, it seems silly but I feel like I not got anything to keep me going this month nothing to stress me out but nothing to look forward to! I'm silly I know, it's just I really don't like not being part of the process, 3 more weeks and I will be back on the rollercoaster, bring it on! Lol! 

Anyway enough of me being miserable hello to everyone!  

Baby dust and prayers for all xxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Thanks to all those that sent me lovely notes, just to update you had another hcg blood test beginning of last week, and the miscarriage was confirmed.    I have an appointment with my consultant next week and chances are I will be referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic in london.  That will be NHS so we know it will take a while, we've booked a nice posh (adults only) holiday to take our mind off things, and hope to try IUI again in the future, but not likely to be until early 2012 at least, so I'm going to take a break from this thread and hope that you girls would have got your wish and moved on by the time i'm back.... I'll still check in on your guys, you have been an amazing support at a very difficult time in my life, I now need to take a break, but will check in occasionally and offer advice where I can, wish you all the best of luck  

Thanks again for all your support   (Suddenly feel quite emotional to be leaving you all)  
xx


----------



## olga74

Hey Jodie, enjoy the holiday hun, I know that you've no answers but fx they will get to the bottom of the issue.  


Olga x


----------



## 7november

hey jodie ..don't get upset, Have a nice holiday and just relax. misc are very common, but don't let that put you off. I am sure it will work for you.  Discuss with your dr, baby aspirin might be helpful, sometimes in recurrent miscarriages that can be great help, baby aspirin form af to labour, but discuss with your Dr. first


----------



## 7november

keeping - may be a silly question what is amh? 
Lily   I can understand what you are going through, its a relief when you are actually hands on and seems like you are doing something. hope you start t/t soon. on a positive note that might be a chance to try naturally.. Miracles happen..  

Hakunamatata -- good to hear from you. how are you and little bean? any more scans planned?
Jenny- its very easy to say wait, but difficult to do If you had a trigger(hcg inj) , then hcg will be in your system for 10-12 days anyways so it could be false pos, .. I have been through months when I thought I was pregnant and did test , unbelivably bfn and af same day..     . lets wait till otd.fingers crossed for all who are on 2ww.


----------



## jennyewren

Hi All

Just wanna wish everyone luck for OTD and that its a BFP!!!  

November I am gonna try and be strong and wait until 27.07.11 I hope it goes quickly!!  Fingers crossed that we will be OK
xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
is pepper mint tea safe in 2ww? suffer from bloating ( pessaries to blame), it did help me a lot after lap but not sure if safe in 2ww. please help... feeling really tired and have a long day at work, not going to finish b4 7 .


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

Thank u all for putting my mind at rest regarding the bleeding.  It has now stopped got a tummy ache and feeling of permanent trapped wind.  

Im now on day4 testing on 29 july im trying not to think about the 2ww its feels like 4ever.

7 how r u holding up waiting.  

Jodie keep ur chin up hunni my thoughts r wiv u.

Sending lots of love hugs to all

Kimmy x


----------



## 7november

hi kimmy - glad to hear that you are feeling better now. 2WW is the worst bit of the cycle, same as you feel bloated and tired , otherwise fine


----------



## Evah

Me Post

I wanna cry cos I hurt my leg when injecting and it was bleeding a little. This has happened a few times before so I know I will get a bruise too. It hurts


----------



## Keeping busy

Evah  , I found I bleed with some needles and in the end went and bought some from the chemist - they were really good needles, never got a single bruise from them. No good if your mixing, but perfect for supercure or something you don't have to mix.
7Th AMH can't remember what it stands for is meant to be an indicator of fertility and how many eggs you have left- when I'm feeling stronger I am going to do masses of research into it, as I think it is quite new thingthat they test for and looking at how I have responded to treatment so far, I reckon it's probably a load of rubbish and just another reason for the NHS to not have to fund fertility treatment.
Hey to all those waiting, hoping for lots of lovely BFP for you. Really hope the wait isn't to bad.
Jodie, have an amazing holiday and enjoy having time just for you and DH. I really Hope they can find a reason and that you will back TTC soon.
AFM, felt like I've been in a bubble today, sat in meetings having to listen to talk on breast feeding rates and antenatal classes not really feeling like I was hearing anything. 
Now is really awaiting game for us, I'll be around and about popping into see how you all are every now and again but prop won't be so regular on hear. Wishing you all the very best of luck, take care and thank you for all your support over the last few months, don't know what I would have done with out you all
Xxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Glad ur feeling a bit more positive keeping. R u a district nurse or midwife? 

Evah that's rotten the needles make u bruise. I was lucky on last cycle. I was tender but didn't bruise luckily. 

Jodie. Hope u come back soon. I hope things work out for you. 

Olga. How r u? 

Hi Lilly Jenny and hakuna 


7. Amh is anti mulran...... Hormone. Not sure of the middle word!! Lol. 

Kimmy hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much. 

Afm. Still waiting on af. Stopped provera on Sunday so it should be here by tomorrow but not feeling any twinges yet.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn, I'm a Children's centre manager, have midwives and health visitors working from the centre, and work with parents during antenatal period and until children are 5. I love my job but it's a mega hard job to do when your on the fertility journey. Take care and good luck x x


----------



## lynn1303

I would agree with you. It must be so difficult doing ur job coz ull see all types of people. Who have kids but don't treat them well etc. It's good to have a job you love though. 

I'm being punished for being happy for no twinges. Have them with extra oooooo. All in my right side too. Hope this doesn't mean my cyst is growing any?! But on the brighter side it does look like af on way so will phone clinic in am and hopefully be stimming by end of week. 

Nite nite buds. Xxx


----------



## olga74

Evah I know all about the bruises!  DH got such a fright one night when he saw the whooper on my stomach.  Just one of those weeks - 3 bruises - each one blacker than the last.  I checked it out with the nurse and she said it was just that he nicked a vain.  God love him, he was sick thinking he had hurt me.  That's when I learnt how to do my own injections - to give him a break.  I have needles that I use for mixing and then I change for the injection itself.  You could check that out with the chemist.

Lynn hope your AF arrives today - I'm still waiting - this could go to 52 days but the clinic has said to call them at day 40 and they'll put me on provera.  I've never used it before.....  

Keeping don't know how you sit thru stuff like that.  I avoided breakfast yesterday cause one of the lads was talking about his wife and how he doesn't want her to have children in her 40's 'as there is problems you know when you have children that old'.  He's a nice guy one-on-one, but when he has an audience he can preach.  And his opinion is the only one that matters. Not a thought given to who else is around to hear.  Let me know how things are going for you hun and I'll see you on the IUI to IVF thread    

AMF still waiting on AF - and I guess I'm like keeping and heading over to the other thread.  I'll still check in and if I can be of any help, I'll be around xx


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

I've been lurking for a week or two, but as I'm due to start stimming in few days when af shows up, I thought I'd say hello  and introduce myself. Well as you can see
from my signature, we've been ttc for 3 and half long years. Not a whiff of pregnancy so far, but hopefully IUI will do the trick! I'll be on Menopur 75iu. I'm dreading 
the actual jabbing part though! I've been advised to jab in my thighs and stomach to work out which is least painful for me, but if any of you have any top tips on how to not
hurt/damage myself, I'd appreciate it!

Hope to get to know you all over the coming weeks, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## desertbunny

Hi mooers - I (well the hubs) injected into my tummy - within 3 fingers distance of my belly button and made sure to hold a good piece of skin and squidgyness and then injected into there.  It stung a little when the needle penetrated and then could feel the medicine going in and moving around the area but it wasn't too bad.  I was absolutely dreading it and it honestly was nowhere near as bad as i thought and it was nice that my husband had an active role in it too.  I'd also advise not looking when he's doing it, lying down and having the TV on with something light (like Friends etc) and then your mind can be distracted.

Hope this helps and lots of luck for the stimming! xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey evah - sounds like you have hit a vein! There are small ones everywhere and i find when i put the needle in my thigh i can feel if its hits a vein or not as it stings and then bleeds i find not that if i pull needle back out and change head before injecting somewhere else i don't bruise x

Keeping- so sorry to hear ur bad news hope you get ur dream with if ill be joining soon! Are you moving thread? 

Jodie- have a fantastic time off and.enjoy your and dh time alone ill really miss you but know me ill still be.stuck here when your back xx pm me anytime hun or email id love to keep in touch as I've known you from the beginning x

Hasina- where are u hun?? Are u ok?? Xx
hope everyone else is well x


----------



## 7november

keeping... STAY CALM,  on looking at net amh is not the only indicator of reserve, they have to decide with scan in view, considering it has not been a problem in the past, you should be fine... finger crossed for you. if for any reason they decide against and you have to go privately ask them to reserve eggs.. for future..
sorry to see you guys chatting about moving to ivf thread... you all have been a great support.


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls  

Shenagh - i'll definately keep in touch with you and keep following you.  

7Nov - thanks for the advice, I tried baby aspirin last time (after the doc recommended it) but it didnt make a difference   Hope you get your BFP soon  

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks 7th. I am going to call my clinic tomorrow and now I am feeling a bit better about things - can actually come on here with out crying and only cryed in work twice and only twice this evening - progress - and get them to explain it properly and I will listen. I am also going to ask for some peer reviewed, journal based evidence on AMH levels and then get my very clever DH to write to the commissioners with a mind boggling letter explaining why there policy is rubbish - even if it gets me know where it will make me feel better - haven't shared this with DH yet so he might refuse to write the letter!!!!!!!!!! 
Shenga, thanks Hun, I'm gonna hang around here but also be on the IUI to IVF thread,
Lynn, hope AF has arrived and you can start stimming.
Olga, some people are so insensitive, makes me     
Please can someone tell me what baby aspirin is
Hey to everyone else
xxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

No af as yet keeping however getting cramp really badly. I always arrives on 7 th day after provera don't know why it's taking it's time. Dh thinks I have a problem. I keep running to bathroom just to see if the witch is here yet. 

Anyone else taken provera? If so when did ir af arrive? Xxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Sorry Lynn, I can't help.
Feels funny to not be going for a baseline scan today - after four months of going for one on day 2. Quick question - does anyone know if your cycle just goes back to normal when you stop taking meds or does its lenght sometimes change? 
xxx


----------



## 7november

keeping- don't worry it will work out. Baby aspirin is small dose of aspirin, usually given to ladies with recurrent miscarriages to thin the blood a little bit so it helps in growth of endometrium, not used routinely for everyone ttc


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping hope ur dh writes that letter. It sounds good. Hope it helps. 

Hi mooers. Sounds like we will be cycle buddies.  U will get there with the injections. 


Well my best friends wee girl Turned 1 today. She's a lovely person but unintentionally always puts her foot in it. I phoned her to wish her wee girl happy birthday and she told me that she was having a massive party on sat but she didn't invite me to her party coz I didn't have a child myself. If it had been anyone else I would have been really hurt but she got all Tongue tied as she realised it wasn't tactful!! 


Well af arrived today so I start clomid tomorrow and start gonal f on Monday. I'll get scanned on Monday 1st august.  Xxxx


----------



## mooers

Desertbunny, thanks for the tips. I'm working on DH to get him to do the jabs, but he is a grade A wuss about anything to do with pain!   No idea how he'll cope (hopefully!) seeing me in childbirth!

Lynn, your friend clearly needs a crash course in tact! At least she realised she was being a bit rubbish, a lot of people just plough on with the tactlessness, completely oblivious to the hurt they are causing. Good luck with your treatment this month.  

I hope everyone else is doing OK, and best of luck to those of you who are moving onto IVF.

AFM, well AF is due this lunchtime/afternoon. I used to count the following day as day 1 when I was on clomid, as the nurse said day 1 should be the first full day of proper flow. Does anyone know if it's the same with the jabs? I have to inject from Day 2, so not sure if that should be tomorrow or Sunday. Unfortunately the fertility nurse if off today, so I can't ring the hospital, so any advice will be gratefully received!


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
lynn - welcome to the t/t cycle,    
mooers - I had an impression first day was when you had full flow ( not spotting), so if your periods starts full on it should be cd1 today. happy stimming
Fairy kimmy and jenny - how are you both? less than a week left      for all of us.
AFM -5 more days to otd, no symptoms at all, even the bloating and tiredness have all sunsided... bit confused..can't wait this 2 ww is longer than anything.....


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last few weeks...We have bought a house and moved in last week Friday so all been a bit hectic! Still need to read through and catch up on where everyone's at...

Last time I was on here I was waiting for our appointment letter from the new Fertility Unit...well, it arrived in the post on the 7th July and we had an appointment booked for the 18th (July)!! I couldn't stop jumping up and down after we had that date pencilled in the diary!

AND it went amazingly well!! The new clinic, so far, is wonderful...with such lovely doctors and nurses. Absolutely worlds apart from our experiences up until now. They wanted both hubby and I to have a couple more blood tests and DH one more semen analysis. We've got a follow up consultation booked for the 8th Sept - once all the results are back from those tests. The doc has put us on the IVF list now...if it ends up that we have to have IVF...she said normally there's about a 12 months waiting list but we got a date for the initial nurse's consultation in April, then the start of IVF treatmetn booked for beginning of May.

BUT...before we get to that stage we're going to try IUI...we get 3 free IUI cycles. So the start of that will be discussed at our Sept 8th appointment.

I left there on Monday (18th) just so relieved.....we're on the way now...and I already feel a degree of trust in this new clinic. What a difference it has made in my overall state of mind! Just the knowing what the plan is now and that it is all actually happening and real makes me feel so much more peace about everything. 

Hubby and I are going away for a week (leaving tomorrow morning)...which will be a week of real relaxation which we both so desperately need!

Will catch up with you all once we're back. 
Lots of love 
Weezlet xxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies 

Hope u r all well and keeping strong 

Jenni and 7 how r u both doing half way there.  

Can u test early than 14 days ?  Cos i feel like im going gaga.  Keep feeling very sick of an evening and have a back ache from hell.  I have been really postive until last nite for no reason just feel it hasnt worked.  But hopefully im wrong

Sending all love keep smiling and strong
Kimmy x x x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey kimmy normally they say from day 12 is when you will get a pretty definite result with a good test? When is your otd?


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya shenagh 

My otd is 29th nxt friday i do confess i done a test last week i was just wanted to no if the pergnl injection really lets ur body think its pregnant it was postive so it explained the bloating sore boobs.  

X x x


----------



## lynn1303

Kimmy. Ur nearly there. Try and hang tight. I tested 7 dpiui to see if the hcg shot was out my system and it was. But if u test early and get a neg u would be upset and convinced it hadn't worked even though it could still work. Also even if early test shows bfp u would be anxious thinking it was hcg shot anyway til otd. Try and keep busy this week and distract urself. A lot easier said than done I know. 

Whatever u do u know where we r. Xxxxx


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Kimmy, hang on in there.   I read a lot of books and play a lot of DS games in the 2ww. Anything to keep my mind distracted! 

Weezlet, hope you have a fantastic holiday. Glad you had such a good experience at the clinic. Bodes really well for your treatment. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

Well I followed 7nov advice on day 1 and desertbunny's technique advice, and my first jab is now done and dusted. Wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting!

Fingers crossed for anyone testing soon x


----------



## Jane2011

Got my jab training today to start stimming today. I feel sick as I'm terrifies of needles. DH can't get out of work, my mums away, so I have the offer from 2 pregnant friends and a family friend who's a midwife. I've decides not to take the pregnant ladies as i don't think it's fair on anyone else in the waiting room if I turn up with someone with a bump. Also I just need to bite the bullet and go myself, to try and get my fear under control. I don't know how I'll be but I'm keeping everything crossed 

Xx


----------



## jennyewren

Jane2011 - Good luck today.  Although you are going to the clinic on your own you are not alone as I will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes. xx


----------



## twinter12

Hi Weez, read your story sounds very promising at new clinic - hope to get where you are very soon but still waiting for my first apointment. Would be very interested to hear your story over time.

Might ring clinic today to see if referral has come through.


----------



## 7november

hi Ladies, 
how are you all? jane -how are you getting on with jabs? 
Jenny, kimmy  how is 2ww going, 3-4 days left now.... I can't wait , tempted to test early, no symptoms at all


----------



## jennyewren

Hi 7nov - This wait is seriously doing my head in!!  I did a sneaky test on Saturday using a german preg test and got a BFN although from what I can gather the german test said not to test until the day before my AF is due which is my OTD.  I have had no symptoms my boobs are sore but then they normally are this time of the month.  DH thinks they are different this time but I think he is just getting his hope up!  My clinic only gave me one test to do and I bought 2 german ones (pregymed) the english supermarket here only sell clearblue.  If I order some of the internet I will not get them on time, its pretty bad planning on my part!  I know I am rambling on here and probably does not make an interesting read but at least it has eaten into my 2ww agony and killed some time lol!


----------



## desertbunny

Hi All

jennyewren, why not use the Clearblue?

My 2WW is over and we got BFP!  Doctor did quantitative blood test yesterday and levels were high so it's looking good - back in 2 weeks for 6 week scan and to see if there's more than one bean in there.  I feel like there may be as I had pains on both sides after the IUI so i think i released from both sides.

I feel no different than when I am waiting for AF to arrive (sore boobs, bloated etc) so don't read too much into no new symptoms!

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## jennyewren

WHOOP WHOOP Desert - I am so pleased for you. I am going to go and buy some clearblue ones after lunch!  Would you like to have twins?  I am a twin it its the best thing although we do have an older sister my twin sis and I are very close and tend to know if something is wrong with the other xxx


----------



## desertbunny

Yep I would totally LOVE twins but to be honest I am more than happy with one healthy baby at the mo so don't want to be greedy!  Are you identical twins?

We did 5 Clearblue tests at home (I really didn't believe it was true!) and when I went in for the blood test the nurse said that Clearblue were the best in the market by far!

I did tests on days 13 and 14 - when is your 2WW over jenny? Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi desert - We are not identical at all.  I am on day 12 of my 2ww.  I went to the shop at they only had 'reveal' hpt i bought them, did one BFN and then read the box which said that you should only do the test the day after your AF is due to that was a waste of €7.  I am going to go to the Germany Chemist after work and see what I can get there and then translate the instructions on google oh the joys of living abroad!!!  If I get some clearblue then I think I will do a test tomorrow as I dont think I can wait any longer!  I know I have said to other ladies ' you have got this far whats another 2 days' how the worm has turned it is so much harder when its about yourself!!


----------



## lynn1303

Aw desert bunny. I'm so pleased for u. Well done!!! Now take it easy and look after urself. 

Jane. How did ur jag go? Ull get the hang of it in no time. 

7. It'll not be long til Thursday. Praying for ur bfp

Jenny. When is ur otd? Xxx

Keeping. How r u doing? 

Afm. Cd5 for me. Been taking clomid since cd2 and had my first jag this morning. Well first of many. I'm hoping I don't take as long to respond this time. My firstweek of stimming is always day on the day off. I don't start daily injections until after first scan to see response. Is that the same for u girlies? my first scan is on Monday so fx this works this time. My bmi is now 29. Hoping that makes a difference!!! 

Big hugs. 


Xxxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Lynn my OTD is Wednesday.  Good luck for your scan on Monday.  I have not taken any medication as this is our first IUI and the clinic wanted us to do it Au Natural!!  I really hope it works.  xx


----------



## olga74

Congrats Desertbunny on your BFP......Thrilled for you xx


----------



## desertbunny

Thank you ladies - baby dust all round xxxx

jenny - let us know how your test goes  xx


----------



## 7november

desrt bunny - congratulations   , tell us more after  scan
jenny - clearblue are the best... used by all hospitals


----------



## 7november

hi lynn, 
everone is different, they are probably giving you inj every other day to make sure the cyst does not grows and you dont have ohss. good luck with scan


----------



## Jane2011

Jennyewren, thanks for your support.  I was brave and the nurse was a doll being really gentle  

desert bunny, thats amazing - many congratulations - gives the rest of us hope  

Lynn - i'm hoping DH is gentle tomorrow. Do you know approx how many days you have to inject for - trying to work out when my IUI will actually be.  Got my first internal scan next week so hoping its the monday after? 

Mooers, you must be 2 days ahead of me - how are you coping.  I'm hoping i dont get emotional 

olga, hello to you 

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## lynn1303

Jane unfortunately everyone is different. Some ladies r basted at cd 14 or there abouts but I was late to respond so I wasn't basted til cd22 last time. I'm sorry I'm not much use. After ur first scan they decide depending on ur follies and size whether to keep injecting or go for basting. My injections went to daily after my first scan. 

Hope that helps. 

Xx


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations desert bunny am so pleased for you hope all goes well. 

Hi to everyone else if you are on your 2ww I hope you get the positive result you want x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey desert, Congratulation, fab news.
Lynn, fantastic news on getting your BMI down. I have just come in from a zumba class, am lucky BMI is only 24 but crept up whilst I was doing IUI cos I pretty much stopped exercising and ate whatever I like, when normally I exercise loads and am careful with what I eat. I'm OK, just waiting and I find that frustrating, want to see the consultant like now and find out what they are gonna do with us!
Olga, any sign of AF yet?
To all those waiting, fingers crossed, am thinking of you.
Shenga, you OK Hun?
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Wow, what's this bloating all about. I can't stop passing wind and I look 8 months pregnant as so swollen. Does this keep up as I'm frightened of waking up single if DH dies in the night from the smell. What's in this menopur as belly like a beach ball and rock hard x


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone,

7nov, jennywren, best of luck to you in the 2ww.  

desertbunny, congratulations! So, so pleased for you.  

Jane,   I'll be having jab 3 in about half an hour. You're on menopur too? Good to have you as my medication buddy again   I just asked DH if I've been extra gassy, and he says he hasn't noticed anything unusual. Not sure what that says about my normal habits, but there you are! I think it has been a bit worse than normal, but the main side effect I've been getting is hot flushes. They start up with about half an hour of the jab, and I've had them off and on for the 2 days so far. I've got to jab until Thursday night, and I've got a scan Friday morning, and they'll decide then whether I've got to do the trigger jab and get basted Monday, or if I need to jab with the Menopur for a day or 2 longer. I'll keep you posted! Hope you don't kill Mr Jane in the night   I'm concerned I might give Mr Mooers sunburn from one of my flushes!

Good luck to everyone else who is on the 2ww. Sorry, I'm still a newbie, so don't know where you all are in your cycles yet.

AFM, well about to have jab 3, and it's going OK so far. The nurse wanted me to try jabbing in my thigh, so we're giving that a bash today. If it's more painful she said we can just go back to the belly as long as we alternate sides. Bless DH, he's been fantastic about jabbing me. Hope it works!


----------



## 7november

hi jane, sorry hun that you are going through this. I have not used inj so won't know but b4 starting t/t,  looked at all the options, it said rapid gain of wt like we are talking in kilos a day see your dr, if you feel like 8/12 pregnsnt I would call the clinic and arrange an early scan to make sure u are not going through ohss( ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome), which can be critical and can make the dr cancel the cycle... pls do call the clinic. do not want to scare you or anything, I am sure its all fine but worth checking


----------



## lynn1303

Jane I'm On gonal f injections but I've never bloated up so much. Maybe I'm on different drugs to u. I'd make sure uu r drinking plenty of water and I'd call clinic just to let them know. Girls on ivf bloat quite badly but their clinics r looking for about 10-20 follies. Whereas in iui we want about 3 good size follies.

Let us know how u get on. 

Xxx


----------



## mooers

Jane, I've got the bloating and gas too now, and I've had a bit of an upset tummy today. I've done a bit of googling and it seems to be pretty common with Menopur. If you type 'Menopur Gas' into Google you'll see what I mean! I'm going to go with Lynn's suggestion of drinking a lot of water today to see if that helps. I did ask my fertility nurse about OHSS, and she said she has never seen a case of OHSS on 75iu Menopur in her whole career, which is reassuring as she must have seen thousands of people. She did say to ring her if I started to feel sick, or if I was actually sick, so if you start getting nauseous, I'd definitely give the hospital a ring. When is your scan booked in for?


----------



## jennyewren

Jane so pleased all went well for you.

November I got a clearblue test today and used it and got a BFN so not holding out much hope for tomorrow xx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

Dessert so pleased for u   

Jenny all is crossed for u tomo 

7 not long now how u feeling

Hope everyone else r ok x x

Afm  otd is fri the wait is really going slow now i just now feel it hasnt worked 6 and a half years of ttc and not fallen once.  

Did try taking my mind off it for a while and booked a  holiday.  

Well love to all keep strong 

Kimmy x x x

Oh if i did do a sneaky test 3 days early and it was bfn do u think its a fair indication what the result is x x x


----------



## jennyewren

thanks kimmy xx


----------



## 7november

jenny ....     repeat it again tommm ( early morning sp)
kimmy - my otd is thursday, Husband and I were thinking about testing tomm, but I think I will wait... dID YOU DO TEST TODAY OR 3 DAYS BEFORE?


----------



## Jane2011

wishing all the ladies who are testing a   and  you get that BFP.  

I'm good, bloated but then i was with clomid and tamoxifen and had forgotten how it really gets me looking like the michelin man!

DH injected this morn and was very good.  I'm jabbing alternate legs to cut down on the damage to one leg.  Still passing wind, going trough peppermint tea like its going out of fashion to help dissipat the gas

xx


----------



## 7november

jane   , 2 more days for me but long days..


----------



## Jane2011

thanks 7 November, I'm keeping everything crossed for you   x


----------



## lynn1303

Kimmy I think 3 days pre otd is too long. There is still time for it to change. 

For Jenny and 7. Keep hope u both have ur bfp. I truly believe that the result is not a definate unless u test on otd. We all test early then get ourselves upset at the result until otd anyway. So pls pls pls be strong and positive. 

Hi keeping olga and mooers

Xxxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Ladies thanks for all your kind words but it was a BFN for us this morning.  I am awaiting my AF tomorrow :-(


----------



## Jane2011

For you Jennyewren. I know you must be devastated. One if my friends warned me that sometimes the first month is a write off as it's your body getting used to the drugs. Dont give up hope, are you going to speak to the clinic today? Another friend used Menopur for IVF and she didn't get her BFP till 3 days after AF was due! Not over till she turns up. 

We were told that we can either take a break or do the next IUI back to back but I think we'd do it back to back if it doesn't work. 

We're all here for you if you need to vent xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Jenny I'm so sorry huni. Big hugs. Both my sil had iui and it worked 2 nd time for them.  That's what I'm holding out hope for.  2nd time lucky. Give ur dh a big hug and when u feel up to it decide what u wanna do nxt. We r all here for u. 

I agree with Jane though if af isn't here in a few days do another test. It ain't over til the ***** rears her ugly head. 

Xxxxx


----------



## 7november

jenny    sorry for you  hun. fingers crossed it will work next time
Jane and lynn are right,   
I have been tempted to test and husband asked today as well but I am going to try to keep myself busy today and test tomm.


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Kimmy, good luck for Friday.   for you.  Are you going somewhere warm for your holiday?

7nov, good luck for tomorrow.  for you. 

Jenny, sorry to hear you got a BFN   Like Jane and Lynn said though, it's not over until the witch arrives. I've read IUI is often more successful on the second and third attempt, so don't lose heart, even if the witch does turn up.

Jane, how's it going? My hospital say we have to take a break in-between treatments, which is annoying. They reckon you have to get all the drugs out of your system in between, to reduce the likelihood of OHSS. I don't think OHSS is likely with the low doses we're on, but I guess I can see their logic

Hi Lynn and keeping, hope you're both OK.

AFM, had 4 jabs so far, and have definitely got twinges in both ovaries, so hopefully I'm brewing a couple of good follies. I think I saw a table of who is where on their cycle on here a while back, so if nobody minds I might go back and find it and paste it into a new post?


----------



## mooers

I think some of this is wrong or out of date, so maybe if your info is wrong, would you all mind updating it and repasting? Thanks.


Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug

2ww 
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Evah - OTD ? 
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 8/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## twinter12

Please add me

twinter  -  awaiting IUI consultation

Thanks.


----------



## mooers

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug

2ww 
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Evah - OTD ? 
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 8/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## desertbunny

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug

2ww 
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Evah - OTD ? 
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## Evah

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
Evah

2ww 
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again







Just updated me and Lilly xxx


----------



## 7november

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
lynn

2ww 
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## 7november

Updated list, if I have missed someone, please update

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
lynn
evah 

2ww 
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July
Jennyewren otd: 27th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics


----------



## jennyewren

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
Evah

2ww 
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic


----------



## broody23

Could you please add me to the list have just completed week 1 of the 2ww, otd 3rd august.

Hope everyone is keeping well

Broody xxxxx


----------



## broody23

Awaiting IUI Consultation
Twinter12

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
Evah

2ww 
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July

BFP  

desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic


----------



## broody23

Have figured out how to do it, lol

xxx


----------



## 7november

welcome broody


----------



## Lilly27

Hello ladies! 

Although I'm not doing anything this month, I keep checking in to see where everyone is! 

Hope ur all ok and coping! 

I've never wanted my af to come more than I do now still got 11 days though! 

Love to all xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girlies. Could sOmeone pls add me to list as stimming. 1st scan on Monday cd12. I post via iPhone and can't seem to copy paste and edit

Pls. Thank you. Xxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Hi all,

New to this thread.  At our last fertility appt I was told I had lowish AMH so they said next steps are IUI, so am just starting to learn about what's involved.  We are fortunate to be able to start straight away so am now just waiting for day 1 of my cycle (due approx 6 Aug) to call the hospital for the scan.  All the drugs/injections arrived yesterday.  Very scary looking  .  So please add me to the list!


----------



## Jane2011

Hi everyone, how are you all doing. 

Afm,  well jab 4 went ok, spot of blood appeared so DH held his finger with some pressure against it and I nearly left off the sofa as the sting intensified 10 fold. I've become best friends with Rennie and peppermint tea to get rid of some of the bloating, mooers it definately does help! 

I can't really get comfy, I'm hoping next Monday that they say my follies are nearly ready but at cd9 then, so will be a few days too early. I think it may be the Monday after

Have a great day, sun is out again! X


----------



## jennyewren

Hello Ladies

I wonder if you could help me.  The last (1st) IUI I had failed but I had the insemintation on the day that I got my smiley face.  Do you think I had the insemination too early and that I should have had it the day after.  I have emailed the clinic to see if the next time I can have a double insemination.
DH and I are currently living overseas (army) and are paying for the treatment ourselves.  The medical centre have advised me that they cannot perscribe any medication for us.  Has anyone else had the same problem?  Really hope you can help. xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
its BFN  for me     , didn't work this time..... 
waiting for af desperately to start again...


----------



## 7november

jenny I have given you some numbers in your p.m


----------



## Jane2011

Jennyewren, not sure about double insemination. My clinic told me that in terms of ovulation, basting occurs so that everything is in the right place at the right time. The best sperm, what is put back in can last a few days so dont be worrying. I'd push for a medicated iui (either tablets or injections) whatever you can get

7 nov, dobt give up hope. Did AF arrive as that's the best indicator of a BFN 

Big hugs  

Xxx


----------



## 7november

thanks jane for your msg. no af yet..
Jenny - af already?


----------



## jennyewren

Hi 7 - AF arrived in force this morning as regular as clock work!!  The bonus is that I now know my dates for my next visit to the clinic hopefully 12/13 August.  I was very down yesterday and rebelled by having 2 cigs.  I am now back on the straight and narrow.  I have only just read your previous notes I am so sorry about you BFN.  xx


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
Evah
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug


2ww 
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July


BFP  
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!


Inbetween cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Just updated and tidied the list. Also added lynn1303 on request. Twinter hun I moved your name to the place where all in between cycle are hun. All consultations and waitings on that list.

7Nov hun... I'm sorry for your bfn babes, keep strong and get ready for the next cycle sweety. That is what I am doing currently stimming after another failed. We will get there hun WE WILL!!! HUGS TO YOU SWEETY    


Jane2011 I have made myself bleed 3 times so it's normal hun. Sometimes we hit the small vains by accident. It's the hitting and the injecting into it or around it that stings so much and hurts your leg for a few hours thereafter. The bleeding stops if you dab some tissue on it for a min as it's not much blood.

MXP_78 welcome to the forum xxx

Lilly - Sweety I know you are still around and I miss youuuuu but soon you will be back on here with me xxx

Congrats desert on you bfp, let us know how your scan goes

AFM, scan tomorrow and if all goes to plan I should be triggering tomorrow and basting saturday. xxx

Hi to all and welcome to the new members..

xxx


----------



## 7november

thanks evah for your msg...  
good luck for scan


----------



## shenagh1

Can someone change my status to basting tomorrow x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies... do you mind if i join you all??

My doc has sent the referall letter to the IUI clinic this morning and im so excited, waiting for the consultation letter to arrive!! I am on Clomid 100mg at the moment iv got my last month to take in August, then back to my cons. My DB is all fine and I am too but because i have been ttc for over 5 years they decided to help me. (About time too)  
How is it? Does it hurt at all?
Gosh iv got sooo many questions to ask? hahaha.

its lovely to meet you all, and read about your personal journeys! I wish you all, every bit of luck in the world! x


----------



## Jane2011

Vicnste, not spoke for a while   x


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, I am so so sorry Hun, sending you masses of hugs  
Lynn, hope your OK, thanks for asking after me, still waiting for IVF consultation, very frustrated as feel like. Can't do anything,
Hey to everyone else,
Xxxxxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies 


Hope ur all well

7 and jenny so sorry my thoughts r wiv u both keep strong.  

Afm my otd is tomo but have a wonderful tummy ache so in my head i kinda no my final iui hasnt worked .  Ivf nxt i wouldnt mind but odt tomo recieved letter from clinic today wiv app to discuss ivf wiv our consultant so it feels like an oman,  but hay ho we must carry on. I shall post tomo wiv defo results .

Sending love to all keep strong and smiling 

Kimmy x x


----------



## 7november

thanks keeping, how are you? I am fine, just waiting for af
hi kimmy, 
I will not trust any symptoms ... these medicines and pessaries give you all the symptoms . I have stopped using pessaries since yesterday and still have sore and heavy breasts... hurts..
and you know .. pregnancy and af they both can give you similar symptoms.. so don't stress yourselves and just wait till tomm.
It is really bad on part of the clinic to send that letter they shold make note of otd and start follow-up later...


----------



## lynn1303

Kimmy I agree with 7. That is very insensitive. Hopefully tomorrow u will get ur bfp and u can tell them where to stick their follow up letter. Fx. 


Xxx


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug
Shenagh1 - Basting 29th July
Evah - Basting 30th July



2ww 
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July



BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 



Inbetween Cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation


----------



## Evah

Just updated shanagh1 and myself on the list.


Right I just had a very weird day. Emotionally I am so drained. I couldn't cry all day so I am at home doing the crying and trying to type this.

I went to the hospital for my scan and as I keep seeing different doctors they naturally mess up. The doctor I saw last Monday should have asked me to come in on Wednesday and not today. I have pcos and he should have looked at my notes from the last cycle to see how i respond to the medication. We found out today on the scan that for someone who is a slow responder and when responding I produced 1 or 2 decent sizes.. I have too many this time. I have 1x20mm, 2x18mm, 1 at 17mm, 1 at 16, 1 at 15, 4x14 etc...
So casually the new doctor says to me "sorry, it looks like we need to abandon this cycle". Yeah right!!!! I went into one and asked her if she knew how long I had been injecting myself for? I have had endless rounds of clomid, ivf, ovarian drilling, 2 IUI's, endless scans and have been injecting 20 day cycles for the last 3 months. You have got to be kidding me!!!! I don't have periods I don't ovulate I don't grow eggs or release them or have any fertility related action in my body and she wants me to abandon this because I might have multiples. I had 2 embryos transfered and that didn't take so I don't think so!!!! I got her to speak to who ever she needed to and sort this out. She went spoke to everyone and then the head consultant who called me in and spoke to me. I told him that to me having 1 or 10 follicles mean nothing. I cant conceive so the more the merry. I agreed to sign any disclaimer or paperwork to cover their behind and eventhough I didn't need to do sign anything, he agreed to do the basting tomorrow. I honestly didn't think he would cos I wouldn't if I was him but I think he understood that I have severe pcos and if i do conceive with this many follicles then that in it self is a miracle.

To be honest if he had stood his ground and said no then I was going to trigger myself as I have the trigger at home and hope doing the deed at home does it. I'm not acting insane or irresponsible... I just know my body and what I need to do. If I have twins then yeyyyy and if triplets the better and anything more well thats what was meant to be for us. I will cherish every single one.

I'm sorry about the rant and emotion.. over now!

Personals later
hugs to all  
xxxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Evah it sounds like you have had a terrible time.  I really hope everything works out for you this time xx


----------



## Jane2011

Evah, big hugs  and great news they have agreed to go ahead. I too have bad PCOS and don't ovulate on my own. Fingers crossed it works for you xx


----------



## mooers

Evah, sounds like you've been through the mill today. This whole TTC jouney is just so emotionally hard. Glad you kicked some butt, and good luck with your basting. Really hope you get a BFP.


----------



## Evah

Many Thanks Mooers, Jane and Jenny hugs to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Evah, I have every thing crossed this works for you, what's meant to be is meant to be, I risked it with 7 follies last time thinking exactly the same as you, if I ended up pregnant with multiplies I would have loved them all, good luck xxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies 

Just a quick post having to do by fone. 

I got a bfn this morning so feeling not to gd today didnt feel like going to work or being social.  Spoke to clinic have ivf consultation on 8 sep ,

Hope everyones ok keep strong love to all 

Kimmy x x


----------



## lynn1303

Aw kimmy I'm so sorry huni. Take ur time. I was off for a month after my iui. I was convinced it worked and I hit the ground hard. I regret being off as long because I became scared to go back. My work colleagues knew everything. I thought at the time it was the best decision. This time I'm trying to chill more and I've only told my boss. Big hugs babes. 

Evah. I'm so pleased u stood ur ground!!! This is gonna be ur time. I wish I could be more like u. Keep us posted. 


Xxxxx


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies..

Keeping hi hun, good to see you, thank you for your kind words sweety.

Kimmy I hope all works out at ivf cons hun. I had ivf before coming to IUI so I know it's hard and emotionally draining. Keep strong sweety.

Lynn1303 Don't let them take over the decisions hun, I know when it comes down to it you will speak out too. Hope your doing good.


AFM, I just came back from my basting. Everything was great. My husbands sample was of very high quality and quantity so they are now even more concerned with so many follies. Just hoping now.

Hugs to all


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 9 scan 1st Aug
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug

2ww 
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011 

Inbetween Cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation


----------



## lynn1303

Woo hoo evah!! Fx. Xxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Kimmy, sending you loads and loads of hugs and hoping your IVF consultation goes well. There are a few of us who have moved on to IVF and are posting on the iui girls turned IVF if you need us for support, come and join us when /if you need us x x x x


----------



## 7november

kimmy       sorry for you hon... hope all goes well,

Evah.... great, official 2ww for you. be positive


----------



## shenagh1

sorry to hear your news kimmy

good luck evah hun sounds like this month could be your month xxx

hi to everyone else

hope you are well keeping? xx

hasina?? are you still out there?


----------



## hasina

Sheeeeennnnnagggghhh I'm here Hun soooo sorry have had loads going on.
Wow ur on the 2ww gosh got me fingers and toes tightly crossed for u Hun.
I really wanna see some happy news on here as we both have been on here far too long.
I'm having a break Hun I am thinking on getting back on tx but not too soon as I think I just really need a break from the whole tx ect.
But I am hoping to not to leave it far too long and money is an issue at the mo.
Will be keeping an eye on u Hun xxxx

Eva wish u all the best for this cycle hoping things be happier ending  with everyone on here xx

Kimmy I wish there was something I can do but there isn't apart from saying I completely understand the pain what is going through in u. Don't give up Hun u will get there xx

Keeping how u doing xx

Hi to everyone else need to catch up and read back one everyone..
Wishing u all the best in getting a bfp soon u all deserve it..
Love
Hasina Xxxxx


----------



## broody23

Hi every1,

Sorry 2 hear ur news kimmy. 

Evah sounds lyk this may b ur month.

Afm I did something really silly yesterday and tested, was only 10dp iui, I used a first response but it was negative and I haven't told my partner as I promised I wouldn't test early.

Have had no signs or symptoms and its my first ever iui so i know it would be a miracle if it worked, do you think the result can change much between yesterday and Wednesday. The first response are supposed to be able to detect up to 5 days early. Also I had been having cramping up until Thurs and have had nothing since. I am feeling really disheartened and disappointed in myself for testing so early.

Sorry for the me post.

Broody xxx


----------



## Evah

hi broody.. babes 10dpiui is way too early and even my nurse yesterday said that you should wait 16 to 18 days or until your period comes. I told my nurse that I tested at day 12 (that was a lie, it was day 10  ) and she laughed saying that was too early for the tests to pick up. I know you want to test as we all do and the majority of us do test. To be honest on my last iui I think I tested twice a day from day 10 one in the morning and one in the evening. I had all the signs and got bfn. Other girls that have no signs had bfp. Your totally normal for testing early so don't worry yourself hun and keep positive that it will happen.

(I love spellcheck and spellcheck loves me) hahahha
xxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

I want to say a really big thank u to all for ur kind words and support.  

All on 2 ww good luck and keep strong 

To everyone else my prayers and love r wiv all that all our dreams and wish comes true.  

Afm clinic on 8 sep to discuss ivf really scared never thought id get to this stage dont no what teally happens wiv ivf.  I have a feeling my needle phobia will really kick in cos of having to have a canular.  I shall carrying on posting if thats ok u ladies have been a great support and help dont really no anyone where i live in sunny bognor regis so once again thank u.  

Love to all

Kimmy x x x x


----------



## Jane2011

Day 8 of injecting and I have one follicle worth talking about at 12mm. Back to the clinic on Wednesday to see if its grown along with any others. Fingers crossed I can have the iui done Friday xx


Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 11 scan 3rd Aug
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
7November - OTD 28th July
fairykimmy - OTD 29th July
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles     
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation


----------



## 7november

evah... good luck..
I started clomid yesterday so officially stimming, scan on 9th


----------



## 7november

Stimming
Mooers - day 8 scan 29th July
Jane2011 - day 11 scan 3rd Aug
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy


----------



## mooers

Stimming
Mooers - day 12 scan 2nd Aug
Jane2011 - day 11 scan 3rd Aug
lynn1303 - day 12 scan 1st Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP 
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl


----------



## mooers

7Nov, good luck with the clomid. 

Fairykimmy, I've never heard of IVF having to have a cannula, have they told you for sure that you'd have to have one? Best of luck with your appointment. 

Broody, Evah, stay strong in the 2WW.  Really hope you both get BFP's.

Jane, hope your follie grows nice and big for Wednesday.  

I went for a scan on Friday, and another today. I have 2 follies that have grown, both about 15mm at the moment, and they are growing one on top of the other! Back for another scan tomorrow, and probably have an extra Menopur injection while I'm there to finish them off. The nurse thinks I should get basted Thursday, depending on how the scan goes tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone this month, and hopefully we'll see a BFP soon.


----------



## Evah

Hi girls,

Mooers, those follies are edging each other on lol, they have plenty of time to get to at least 18-20 hun all looks good. Good luck xx

7Nov, welcome back to stimming hun, you know the drill we just keep going until it happens babes and it will xxx

Jane2011, 12mm at 8 days is pretty good hun, I inject for 19-20 days before mine are ready to trigger. good luck xx

kimmy, hun I also haven't heard of that but I had IVF and it is pretty much the same procedure as the IUI as far as the injecting goes. I was injecting two times, once on the leg with gonal F same as IUI and once in the tummy to make sure I didn't ovulate. You get scanned every 2-3 days to watch your progress and when you have gone the maximum you can with injecting or have enough eggs, then you have the egg retrieval under sedation. Couple of hours before you have the egg retrieval, they get the sperm ready. You wake up and go home within a couple of hours. After that it's pretty much the lab that takes over, they put the two together and later that day call you to tell you how many eggs taken and how many fertilised. then it's the decision of the docs to when you get basted. It's the same with the IUI basting but this time they use a scan so you see them inserting the embryo in. I was more comfortable with embryo transfer basting then the IUI one. That is all hun, Ask me any questions that you may have. Good luck with it.

AFM, I always have severe pain after the trigger, I feel like I have bruised my ribs, I cant go toilet and sleep or walk so dealing with that at the moment. I also got a call from the clinic today telling me that they have a pre nurses appointment for me next Wednesday for my second IVF in September. Let's hope I don't need it. Other then that trying to take it easy.

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, hope everyone is coping, 

A quick question that has a lot of too much information so I apologise in advance! 
As some of you know I'm on a month break because uclh make you have it  so me n dh just did a baby dance  and i noticed very light pink blood But quite alot! I'm not due my af until next Monday!!! I'm never early so just wanted to know if this has ever happened to any of you! As u can imagine I have a million thoughts running through my mind so any info will help! 

Xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies,
Evah... sorry to hear the pain.. I hope it works
Lilly - it could be implantation bleed   if it can happen in iui /ivf why not in natural cycle? fingers crossed


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks for the reply 7november, I'm not sure I'm feeling like something is coming I've just never had a af at 21 days I'm usually 28 days! I guess even on my month break I'm still playing the waiting game! 

Good luck to you on the clomid Hun! 

Big hugs to those with bfn  we all know what your going through! 

Evah hope ur ok huni and the pain eased! 

We got a booklet of registration forms to fill out for guys hospital for our ivf, that has taken 2 months so I'm not holding on to the appointment been anytime soon, this is our last iui and already it's not starting simple! Lol 

Congrats to the bfp ladies  

Take care all 

Xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girlies. Looking at the stimming kist there seems to be a few of us onsimilar cycle days. I'm lagging behind as usual but I'm a late bloomer as they say. Scan showed lining was 7.2mm but still no follies yet so I have another 2 days of gonal f 150 then I'll have cd14 scan on Wednesday. Could some kind person update list for me please. I rarely use laptop I'm always updating u gals on my phone. Drives dh mental!! Lol. 

Lilly hope ur ivf appointment arrives soon. I hate all the waiting. U feel u never get anywhere fast!! Good luck. 

Evah fx u don't need the pre nursing appointment. 

Mooers and Jane yay on the follie groth send some growing vibes my way. 


Keeping. How was ur weekend? How r u doing? 

7 come on those follies!! Grow grow grow!!! 

How r the 2ww gals feeling? 

Big hugs all 

Xxxxxx


----------



## mooers

Updated for Lynn1303  

Stimming
Mooers - basting 4th Aug
Jane2011 - day 11 scan 3rd Aug
lynn1303 - day 14 scan 3rd Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP 
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl


----------



## mooers

Hi all

My follies have stages a late surge and grown from 15 to 21 in the space of a day   I'm sending lots of follie growing vibes to Jane, Lynn and 7. Come on you follies!!

Broody23, I see your otd is tomorrow, best of luck   

Well I'm in quite a bit of pain today and feel really bloated, which is a bit lame. I get my trigger jab at 7pm tonight, so once the follies pop I'll hopefully start to feel a bit better.  

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## 7november

hi mooers, thats great.... basting tomm. good luck. hope you feel better after trigger.


----------



## broody23

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind words and advice, I have been having a quick look on here but trying not to spend too much time as this last week of my 2ww has driven me insane.

Unfortunately I do not think this cycle has worked for us this time, I tested sat which was way too early and got a bfn and tested again this morning which is only a day before my af is due and got a bfn again, this afternoon have started to get the feeling that the witch is well and truly on her way, I think if I dont come on tonight I definately will have by the morning, I have been coping quite well as have been feeling so pessimistic and was pretty much resigned to the fact that it hadn't worked.

Mooers your scan results sound really good.

I hope everyone else is keeping well and getting on ok.

Broody xxxxx


----------



## 7november

hi broody..   stay positive it will happen... Our dreams will come true soon..


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to let u know it was my af, a week early,  came this aft  so phoning clinic tomorrow and off I go on my last iui! I can't begin to explain how I'm feeling! 

Anyway in lots of pain so sorry for no personals but I am thinking if u all x


----------



## angelgirl

Hi ya
im back af arrive today so start injections thursday.... fingers crossed for the 3rd iui


----------



## Jane2011

Updated for Lynn1303  

Hi ladies

My singleton follie has grown to 16mm. Bit disappointed that there's not another as a fall back but hey ho, there you go

Lilly27, stay positive
Angelgirl, good luck for Injections
Broody23- any news?
Lynn1303, any news from scan? 

Wishing mooers the best of luck for basting tomorrow x 


Stimming
Mooers - basting 4th Aug
Jane2011 - basting 5th Aug
lynn1303 - day 14 scan 3rd Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug

BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles     
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Lilly27 - Taking a months break before starting again
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl


----------



## broody23

Hiya

I havent bothered to test today as feel so much like my af is going to come, dont think i cud cope with seeing another not pregnant, yesterdays was enough. If by some miracle my af hasnt arrived by fri then I will test again but unfortunately I dont think I'm going to get that far.

i hope everyone else is keeping well

Broody xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Broody. I'm sorry huni but I'd still test maybe tomorrow morning rather than Friday. Fx for ur bfp!! 

Jane. 1 follie is better than no follies but I know what u mean about having a back up. When r u getting basted? 

My scan wasn't so good today. No change I'm afraid. No follies started yet. My lining is still good though. 

Hope everyone is good. Xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Lynn I get basted on Friday. Just got the call that it's at 3pm. 
Don't worry too much, some people inject for 3 weeks it all depends on how your body responds to treatment. How I see it is this first IUI may not work. It may just get my body used to the drugs, I'm not thinking any further than that but in my head it may easily take to round 2 or 3 before I catch

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## 7november

hi ladies...
jane - good luckk with basting friday...
Lynn - do not worry sometimes it takes a bit longer to respond to drugs.
MOOERS - GOOD LUCJK FOR TOMMM.


----------



## Jane2011

thanks 7Nov

im bricking it about doing my ovitrelle shot tomoz as DH always does the injections.  Can any of you ladies who brave it yourself tell me the best way to do it without hurting.  I've got sweaty palms typing this thinking about it! x


----------



## mooers

How about putting an ice cube on the spot where you're going to jab, to numb it a bit? That's what I was going to do if I'd had to do the ovitrelle myself. X


----------



## lynn1303

That's a great idea mooers. It'll not be long til friday 7. 

Keeping how r u huni? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Jane,

Saw your post about your injection I did Ovitrelle injection a couple of weeks ago I just pinched a good inch on my tummy squeezed it quite firmly then went for it I didnt feel a thing!!! The Ovitrelle needle is very fine!! Hope that helps hun all the best!!!
 and  

Lou


----------



## Jane2011

Mooers, Lynn and LoupyLou

great ideas so thank you xxxxx


----------



## loopylou174

All the best Jane let us know how the Ovitrelle and Tx goes!!

Sending you    and  

Lou  

x x x


----------



## twinter12

Phone clinic again today still not received referral so phoned doctors and the very nice lady there said she would check whats happening and call me back.  Got phone call 5 minutes later and said the PCT has approved our funding and that a letter went off to clinic yesterday so should hear from them sometime next week.  

Very happy - hope appointment/letter doesn;t now take too long to arrive.  
Think I will chase them to make sure they have received it tomorrow.


----------



## mooers

Twinter, that's excellent news! Hope you get an appointment soon so you can get cracking.


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ladies 

Thank u for advise about ivf.  

I really wish all u ladies on 2 ww have ur wish come true and all waiting for basting the 2 ww goes quickly and with postive results.

Afm im packing for my holiday will b bac on the 14th so will check in to c how everyone is

Keep strong and postive
Sending love to all

Kimmy x x


----------



## MXP_78

Hi all,

Day 1 of cycle was yestreday for me so called the clinic and have my first scan appt tomorrow morning.  This is first time IUI for me.  Assume I will start the dreaded injections tomorrow as well.  Luckily DH can come to appt with me so he can learn how to give me the injections.  

A question - do I just copy and paste the list of where everyone is at with treatment and add myself on or does someone centrally update the list (sorry, new to this thread!).

Michelle


----------



## Jane2011

after being a bag of nerves overnight having severe needle phobia, i did it - i managed to inject myself with the Ovitrelle!!!!!!  Mooers suggested putting on a favourite song and i blasted the song loud that we walked back down the aisle to at our wedding last October.  I was sobbing as ive been petrified of needles for nearly 25 years.

thank you so much for the suggestions and support - if i've made a step toward overcoming a phobia, then i'm estatic.  Just need help with conceiving now.

xxxxx


----------



## broody23

Hey

Just to let u no that AF arrived this morning, very heavy so no mistaking it for spotting, etc. Am a bit upset but to be honest I knew we would be incredibly lucky for it to work first time. We went abroad to reprofit as it is so much cheaper than here and we would probably be lucky to afford one shot at it in this country. I have spoken to quite a few ladies who were lucky enough for it to work at reprofit. Am hoping to go back out in October, just need to save some more pennies again. Am going to use clomid next time as this time was on a natural cycle because of my age but obviously it didn't work so am going to hopefully increase my chances with clomid next time.

Am thinking of asking my GP for HSG just to check all my tubes are ok, etc. Have any of you ladies had an hsg on the nhs or would I have to have it done privately as I don't think we will be able to afford to pay for it ourselves.

Well done on getting your injection done jane.

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Broody xxx


----------



## mooers

YAY JANE!   Well done mate   All set for you basting now. So happy about your jab!  

Mxp, welcome. Good luck tomorrow. The jabs aren't fun, but they're not as bad as you think they're going to be. As for the list, we just copy and paste and update ourselves. I've got to change my info on there today though, so I'll add you at the same time if you like? Let us know how you get on with your scan.

Broody, so sorry to hear the witch got you. It just never gets easier.   I've had an hsg, it was one of the first things I was referred for after I went to my gp. They took a load of blood tests at various times of my cycle, and gave me the hsg. I think they do those tests for you, and prescribe clomid, even if you're not entitled to any other treatment.


----------



## mooers

Forgot to say, I had my basting this morning! OTD is the 19th. Going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## broody23

Congrats on ur basting mooers, i hope the 2ww doesnt drive u to insane.

I have had all the blood tests done, will try and get an appointment for next week to get referred for a hsg, hopefully I won't have to wait too long for it. The doctor I saw last time didn't offer me it so will have to try and see a different doctor I think. I don't think they will give me the clomid, think I will have to get that from reprofit as they no my partners vr failed.

Broody xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Twinter - fx it comes through soon

Broody23, so sorry that AF arrived.  Two of my friends who had iui said it worked the second time.  I'm trying to keep realistic and level headed about it all.  If it doesnt work this time, i just ned to tell myself that this is my body getting used to the drugs.

Michelle - welcome to the board, these ladies have been my life savers  and everyone is going through the same thing so they have a wealth of information.

Kimmy enjoy your hol

Mooers - the best of luck, i'll be one day behind you.  Sending positive vibes 


AFM - im still on cloud 9 due to administering the injection.  Its brilliant how something so small can cause so much fear and i did it myself.  Woo ruddy hoo!


----------



## 7november

yeh... mooers good luck with 2 ww, hope you have a bfp
Jane.. well done sweety.. good luck with basting tomm.
Broody.. I would have assumed they did it at reprofit before insemination. discuss with your g.p hoefully he will offer it. mine didn't. got it done privately at bupa  cost around £ 180 -200, they will do it between day 6-10 of your cycle so ask your g.p soon.
MXP-78 Welcome to the group
Kimmy have a nice break...bring the sun back


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, was just wondering if you guys could give me a bit of advice, my lovely partner has lovingly booked us a romantic holiday to mexico in january as because of his job we haven't been able to go away this summer. The only problem is we are currently having iui treatment, we are currently on our 3rd cycle we had basting on tuesday with 3 mature folicles and a sperm count of 9 million which is the highest it has been so far, so high hopes for this month. We have 3 cycles left if we don't have any luck this month, and are booked in for ivf in november if iui doesn't work for us. Although I will only be a max of 5 months pregnant in january if things do work for us, and know it is safe to travel at that stage of pregnancy I'm just scared that going away is not such a good idea. But then again if we don't have any luck with treatment it will be nice to get away and forget about things for a bit. Would be helpful to get advice from you guys, and if anyone else has a holiday booked during treatment or has been away during pregnancy would be good to know. Thanks guys, and baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Good luck to all those on 2ww hope the time goes quick! 

 sad face fir those who have got bfn or their af has arrived, it's miserable but we got to just keeping hoping! 

Arm I'm back on the rollercoaster!!! Had my first scan today ( day 2 of cycle) start my injections tonight! Then back on wednesday fir scan to see how it is looking, if I reacted as good as last time they say my trigger shot will be Thursday and insemination/basting on Friday!!! Last chance of iui for us then onto ivf but here's hoping it works!!!!! 

X


----------



## Lilly27

Me again, wanted to apologise for the spelling, iPhone drives me mad!!! 

Dh just did my injection ouch!!! Hurt this time and still aching! Oh well bring it on lol! 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## MXP_78

mooers - Thanks,  if you could add me when you update yourself that would be great.  First scan tomorrow (fri).  Good luck for your TWW.  Sending all my positivity.

Broody23 - I had an HSG on the NHS.  My GP first sent me for blood tests and a pelvic ultra sound and then referred us the fertility centre at Homerton Hospital.  They then sent me for an HSG which was done at Homerton.

Jane2011 - I'll be channelling all your bravery for my first injection tomorrow!

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Evah

Updating for MXP_78, Lilly27, mooers

Stimming
Jane2011 - day 11 scan 3rd Aug
lynn1303 - day 14 scan 3rd Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug
Lilly27 - day 8 scan 10th Aug
MXP_78 - day 3 scan 5th Aug

2ww
Broody23 - OTD 3rd August
Shenagh - OTD    ?
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug
Mooers - OTD 19th Aug

BFP 
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl


----------



## Evah

Hi girls,

Welcome to all the girls who have recently joined us. Good luck to all that are stimming, basting and to those who are on the 2ww with me.

Lilly27, Welcome back sweety, good to see you on the forum again. I hope the injections get easier hun.  

AFM, I'm just trying to get through this 2ww.


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Evah
could I be added to the list please  , I had my 1st IUI 3 weeks ago. BFN last week and also told day 21 bloods showed that I hadn't ovulated (despite Ovitrelle)   Now on a break for a month whilst they check my day 24 bloods (not 21 due to having a 39 day cycle). Possibly start clomid with 2nd IUI next month dependent on my bloods!   
Love and luck to all
Lou x


----------



## lynn1303

Lou. Welcome to site. Sorry to hear about ur bfn. I didn't realise it was possible not to ovulate after trigger shot. I've had one failed attempt at iui and in midst of a 2nd cycle. I don't ovulate naturally so u have just given me something to think about. I have scan in mOrnng so I'll ask them then. 

I'm still awake at this early wee hour of the morning coz I'm feeling really sick and have bad stomach cramp. Hope it passes soon. I'm up for work in 2 hours!! Dh is snoring his head off. I'm so jealous!! 

Hope u ladies r having sweet dreams.


----------



## mooers

Stimming
Jane2011 - basting 5th Aug
lynn1303 - day 16 scan 5th Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug
Lilly27 - day 8 scan 10th Aug
MXP_78 - day 3 scan 5th Aug

2ww
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug
Mooers - OTD 19th Aug

BFP 
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl
Broody23
LoopyLou174


----------



## Jane2011

Mooers how are you feeling today, did u sleep ok? 

Lynn and mxp best of luck for todays scans. Lynn I hope that the pain was a follie growing. I had terrible pains this week, so much so I was hanging over my desk crying. Could be a sign of growth  


Loopy Lou keep positive  

Evah, what are you doing to keep your mind occupied whilst resting your body? Any tips would be appreciated 

Lilly hope first jab went well

Broody, try and push for it on NHS.  I'm unsure as to hey they wouldn't do it for you

7 nov thanks for your good wishes and hope you're getting on well

Hi to everyone else

AFM. I feel really calm for basting today. I had an awful nights sleep really hot so here's hoping that's my body getting ready to ovulate. I asked DH was he excited about today. He looked at me and laughed 'oh yes, really excited about driving to the hospital to w**k into a cup and then go back to work'. Aaargh, forgot about the pressure on them. He asked me how long he'd be there and I said it's all in his hands really - literally!!! 

Oh got to try and have a bit of humour, it's amazing was science can do. Takes the romance out a bit but you know, we have to do what we can. One thing that really stuns me is just how busy and run off their feet the clinics are. It's not as though you are seeing the same faces there each time you go. I'm just thank ful that my trust hasn't changed their views on fertilty treatment at the moment. For how long that lasts, who knows

Will report back later, bastings not till 3 x


----------



## mooers

Lynn, sorry to hear you were feeling so crappy last night. Are you any better this morning? Good luck with your scan today. Hope you have some follies to report to us later.

Lou, hope you get good news with your blood tests. Shame we can't share cycles and divide them more equally, as I have the opposite problem in that my cycle is short, usually about 26/27 days. I only had my first basting yesterday, but they were already mentioning the dreaded pessaries for my next cycle!  

Evah, hope you're doing OK in your 2ww. How long after your basting did you get cramps for? 

Lilly, we had to kind of travel around my belly and legs to find a bit that didn't hurt as much. We found the belly as long as you stayed below the belly button mark, and about 5cm either side was OK, and the thigh, as long as you went off centre by a couple of cm towards the inside of the leg. Don't know if it's the same for everyone, but it might be worth trying!

pixie22, if it was me, I'd book the holiday. If your treatment works, which I hope it does, it will be your last chance to go away as a couple, and if the treatment doesn't work, you'll need the break. I'll be going away in December regardless of what happens with this IUI.

MXP, good luck with your injections.  

Jane, good luck with your basting today.   Luckily for DH, he got to 'perform' into a tub before he went to work, so I just left him to it figuring it'd be quicker if he did it himself! The nurse said we had to have BMS last night, which was pretty lame, as I was sore from the basting. Not the most fun I've ever had horizontally!! Not as sore today, which is lucky as we have to have BMS again tonight   Still got pains in my right ovary so lord knows what's going on in there! I'm quite lucky in that my hospital only employs 1 nurse in the fertility dept full time, and 1 other contract nurse who is there part time, so I see the same nurse every time. Makes the waiting list longer as she is so busy, but it is nice to see the same person every time, as she recognises me now.

AFM, well, I had a little bleeding last night, but not much, and it's settled down today. Still got ovary pain and some cramps which I'm hoping will settle down soon.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..
MOOERS  . soory to hear you were sore after basting... hope it works..and your 2ww goes quckly..
Jane good luck with basting.. hope it works

Lynn.. it might be follicles growing.. I am taking clomid and getting odd cramps... at one point I got scared if it was ovulation but day 6-8 will be ytoo early for it.. won't it?...  

Loopylou trigger only releases or triggers ovulation if follicles/eggs are there, hopefully bloods will go fine, if not the decision on using clomid is good, bcoz it increases follicule/egg production

Evah how are you coping with 2ww?

Lilly  .. hope the follies grow big and quick


----------



## MXP_78

Hi ladies,

My first scan went well (if a little uncomfortable).  I was worried as they were doing a follicle count due to my lowish AMH results but she said the count was fine.  The nurse was obviously busy so rushed through the injections so think I will have to rely on the written instructions.  What's people's opinion on stomach vs thigh?  Not sure where to stab first!?

Jane - I laughed out loud at your husbands comments.  Thanks for sharing and bringing laughter to my day.  Will be thinking of you at 3pm.  

Evah - Thanks for adding me to the list how are you going in the 2WW?  I see we're both at Homerton.


----------



## mooers

MXP, I tried stomach and thigh and found stomach less painful. Also, pull the needle out nice and quickly, as it hurt more when the needle came out slowly. Good luck!


----------



## Jane2011

Stimming
lynn1303 - day 16 scan 5th Aug
7November - day 12 scan 9th Aug
Lilly27 - day 8 scan 10th Aug
MXP_78 - day 3 scan 5th Aug

2ww
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug
Mooers - OTD 19th Aug
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug

BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles     
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Leam31
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
JennyWren - Considering using medication on next IUI - await response from clinic
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
angelgirl
Broody23
LoopyLou174

Well ladies I'm all done, on my way home from the hospital and whilst sore from cramping all good. We laughed lots at the hospital, the 2 nurses at Leigh are amazing and Erica who I've seen today has been a little superstar. 

Ive been told to test exactly 2 wks today so that's the 19th. Mooers will that make your test on the 18th? If not we are testing the same day!

So excited now, it's it the hands of what's meant to be

Xxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Jane2011  Doing lots of this for you   and all on the 2WW x


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

MXP, I always get told to do thigh so not sure about stomach. When I was doing IVF I had one thigh and one stomach daily. Try both if you like and see how it goes, and yes it does feel like your on a conveyor belt at the homerton. Never let them rush you out and never have questions when walking out. The nurses are good so tell them if you have concerns and they will tell the doctors. Good Luck!

Thanks to all that have been asking after me. I am feeling much better today, I can say that I had really bad pain for about 4-5 days. just starting to ease off now. I had all the symptoms last iui and bfn. This time I have no symptoms. Maybe I'm just not listening to my body as deeply as before because last time I was wanting signs and symptoms. I think as time goes by, you just get on with it and stop looking for things. I'm trying to keep my days busy by going to see my best mate who is a waitress at a bistro and I help her out when it gets busy so time flys and just meet up with my sister for tea or meal. I think it's just about filling up your days and not thinking about it.

I still have my IVF pre nurses appointment on Wednesday so If this doesn't work I am back to IVF (had it once before). I really don't want to be doing that again as it was same as IUI but the egg retrieval was painful for me.

and for the guys.... hey they have it easy so don't feel bad for them. My husband walks out of the hospital sample room with a grin on his face as if it wasn't obvious already what he had been doing. To make matters worse is when the nurse says the quality and quantity was of high quality, Listen my husband has limited English so I say "Yeah the nurse says it could have been better but this will do" hahahhaha "tell him?" are you kidding me )))))))))

Hello to everyone, keep strong ladies..


----------



## loopylou174

Lynne1303 - how did the scan go today?  

Jane2011 - thanks for the post! Its been hard to stay strong at times but everyone on FF has been so supportive and thats really helped!!!   

Mooers - It doesnt seem fair having all these irregular cycles - Oh to have a regular 28 day cycle. It would be SO much easier!!!!  

7november - my scans had showed that I had follies and they were optimum size! So really not sure what what my stupid body is up to - aghhh!!!!!  

SO pleased we all found FF and each other for support  

Stay strong   and   to you all

Lou x x x


----------



## lynn1303

Hi ladies. Had my scan today. My follies r still struggling. I have one at 0.8mm on my right side. At least it's something. My lining is 9.3. So they halved my gonal f dose to 75 coz they don't want my lining to get any thicker. Get another scan on Monday. 

Well done Jane on being basted. I read ur comment to my dh and even he lol!!! Hopefully I'll be joining u ladies on the 2ww soon!! Xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Glad to have brightened up some people's day. I laughed so much yesterday, it was good for me to. Whilst at the clinic there was another couple who'd arrived. The guy had to do his bit in a room ( a disabled toilet that apparently consists of a chair, a table, a variety of mags, a copy of a film handwritten on the disk and an antiquated tv and DVD player. 

I'm sat with my mum and dad in the waiting room (they kindly came with me to drive me back) when this guy bursts out the room saying ' I need a brew, I just need a drink. Nurse, the headphones don't work and someone's stolen the batteries out of the remote control'. Honest to god, talk about laugh. The 3 of us sat there in hysterics as there's really no privacy!!  The nurse was really good she just said that she would get it fixed. 

Well the reason I'm up so early is I woke myself up farting. I'm mortified. The Cyclogest pessaries give you bad wind. I've passed it all night, I've been laughing so much I was doing it in time with the laughter. This is bad, I mean truly awful. Even DH said 'what's going on over there'? to me in bed. I'm cringing at how bad it is, was worried I'd wake up embedded in the ceiling. I've taken to trying to holding my body in a certain way but I've no control. I did remind DH that I didn't do it in front of him for a whole year when we started dating 5 years ago which was pretty amazing for a vegetarian. His retort to me was 'and hadn't you more than made up for it since then'!!! 

Oh god, I hope this won't be for the whole of the 2ww
  

Mpx my DH did my thigh, alternate legs. We'd heard from someone if he blows on the area whilst he's doing it, that helps as your brain is dealing with the blowing sensation. Worked for me and I'm a big scaredy cat

Lou, perhaps they may change you to menopur if gonal F is not right

Wishing you all a wind free day. I'm off to a day spa with 2 of my lovely friends that I met at high school

Xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

LOL Jane i just read your post, you have really made me laugh for the morning!!!  
Have a nice day hun,


----------



## lynn1303

Lol jane. I just got some very strange looks off my colleagues at work as I laughed so loud. Even snorted a bit. Thank u so much for sharing. My poor dh has to put up with that off me and they aren't any pessaries in my system!!! Lol. 


Xxxxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Jane - Hilarious!!  I was laughing so hard.  BUT you've made me nervous.  I've been with DH for nearly 7 years and never farted in front of him!!!  I just have this thing where I can't do it!  Oh dear, looks like things are about to change   

We did the first injection on Friday night.  It took us 30 minutes! So ridiculous.  It was like dumb and dumber. I could not stop laughing.  Nervous laughter I guess.  DH read the instruction pamphlet a few times then we decided I would read out each instruction step as he did the preparation.  He took the lid off the needle and then threw it away and I panicked because the instructions didn't actually say to throw it away until the next step (like it mattered!).  So funny, emotions were running high. Then when he actually injected it, I looked away and he started to talk me through it and when the fluid was going in he was saying "It's going in, it's still going in, it's still going in" and again I just cracked up laughing as he sounded so ridiculous.  But the good news is it didn't hurt at all!


----------



## mooers

Mxp, glad it wasn't just me that cracked up during the jabs! I think for me it was just a mixture of merves and the ridiculousness of the situation. How on earth have you managed to not dart in front of DH?!   If you're on Menopur you won't be able to avoid it!   They just pop out practically every time you move! Luckily my DH found the whole thing utterly hilarious   typical man!

Jane, I feel for you! DH was speculating whether he could hook me up to a pipe and use me to power the house! Hope you enjoyed the day spa, although you could have just created your own jacuzzi at h home! I feel for that guy at the hospital. Luckily for DH our hospital insist on the blokes doing their bit at home.

Lynn, good luck with your next scan. Maybe they need to try you on Menopur to see if you respond better to that?

Evah, hope the 2ww is being kind to you

Lou, vic, 7 hope you're all doing ok. Hello to anyone I've forgotten.

Afm, well I've been flat on my back with sciatica all weekend, which I haven't had in years. Normally I'd have load of painkillers and hot baths, but I've resisted so far. Still, at least keeping so still and flat can only be good for my little eggs!


----------



## lynn1303

Hi buds. 

Well those follies started to grow. Any more than 3 and iui gets cancelled. I have 2*1.3 2*1.2 on my right ovary and 3*1.0 on my left. No injections til Wednesday and I'll get scanned again. But it looks like this cycle is gonna be cancelled. 

Big hugs to all.


----------



## mooers

Lynn, sorry to hear your ovaries aren't playing ball with you this month   Hopefully a few of them will shrink down without the injections. If they do end up having to abandon the cycle, at least they'll be able to look at how you responded and come up with a treatment plan that suits you better. Try and keep your spirits up as you never know what could happen between now and Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## Evah

Lynn.. I don't know why they are cancelling? I had 1x20, 2x18, 1x17,1x16,4x14. So basically my doctors wanted to cancel and I told them that no they cant. Yes there are risks of multiples but hey we are people who are finding it hard to conceive. I think if you have 3-4 thats fine. If thats what you want then fight for it hun. Good Luck.


----------



## Jane2011

Hello ladies, 

how are you all doing.  I've had a pretty pants two days - yesterday was wiped out by a severe migraine and couldnt take anything and today i feel spaced out and sore lower back.  I think another early night in store for me.  I'll post back when i have some more energy xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hope u feel better soon Jane. I always feel exhausted when stimming. It just takes it out of u. 

Evah. Depending on what happens on wed I'll go down the lines that u did. Eg I'll sign a disclaimer. I'll let u know what happens. 

Mooers how is Ur back feeling now?

Big hugs

Xxxxxx


----------



## mooers

Lynn, hopefully your hospital will be a bit flexible with you, and respect your wishes. Where I'm being treated they are completely bad cop about that sort of thing, so hopefully your pct is more like Evah's!

Jane, hope your feeling a bit better. I don't know how long it takes for the drugs to clear out of your system, but hopeflly not long now.

Evah, hope you're managing to keep positive.

Afm, well I was still laid up today, but can sit up and walk around this evening, so I'll be back to work tomorrow. Probably just as well as my mind starts to torture me if I'm not busy during the 2ww! 

Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies im new to this and i was just wondering what stimming means?

I am waiting for my first IUI appt to come in the post and am new to all the abbreviations! lol x


----------



## mooers

Hi Vic

Stimming is when you're injecting   Hope your appointment comes through soon.


----------



## twinter12

Hi Vic-n-Ste - I think I am at same stage as you.  Waiting for our first appointment to come through from Eastbourne for our consultation.   it wont be long.  I know they have our referral and agreed funding so just waiting said I should received letter this week.


----------



## angelgirl

im having treatment at eastbourne im on my 3rd iui... they are lovely so friendly and always at the end of the phone if u have any questions


----------



## loopylou174

Good luck Vic-n-Ste and Twinter. 

We had our 1st IUI a month ago but unfortnately BFN  . Despite the follies/eggs and womb lining all being optimum for the IUI to proceed, my 24 day bloods post IUI showed I had'nt ovulated    and so we'd frustratingly we'd wasted a cycle   aaaghhhh!! Hope you alll have better luck. If you want to know anything more about the process let me know.

Sending you    and   you get a BFP soon

Lou x x x


----------



## MXP_78

I'm so sorry loopylou.  I didn't even realise that could happen.  I thought once you gave yourself the trigger shot, you would def ovulate.  That must have been so frustrating and sad for you. Hopefully next time, it's your time x


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one for Lynn, Hun, i also went down the begging route and got an insem with 6 follies all between 17 and 23, and if they had said no, i was gonna trigger myself anyway and try the natural way, good luck for tommorrow      
Hey to everyone else, hoping you all get you BFP soon
xxxxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
sorry have been out of touch for few days... 
afm: had trigger yesterday and basting tomm....


----------



## mooers

7nov, good luck with your basting tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all keeping your spirits up


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girls. Well cycle has been cancelled. I begged but she wasn't having any of it. I have  2 1.6. 3 1.4. Multle of 1.2 between both ovaries. I don't have any triggers in the house otherwise I'd do that. I'm advised to abstain- yeah right who's she kidding. But if no af in 3 weeks I've to test and phone them. 

I'm just sad. Need to head into work. I just need 5 mins before I start driving.  

Love to u all. Anybody testing this week? 

Xxx


----------



## mooers

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear that. Go for the BMS, and I'll be sending all my   to you.   

This ttc lark is just so hard some days. It seems so unfair when you see those badly brought up kids looting shops, and you just know you'd do an infinitely better job raising kids than their parents ever could.


----------



## twinter12

So sorry Lynn


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Girls hope you are all well.

Lyn sorry to hear your news
7 good luck for today
mooer I know exactly what you mean


----------



## mooers

Hopefully this is everyone, but please correct anything that's wrong  


Stimming
lynn1303 - day 21 scan 10th Aug
7November – basting 11th Aug
Lilly27 - day 8 scan 10th Aug
MXP_78 - day 3 scan 5th Aug
Jennyewren – basting 12th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Shenagh1 - OTD ?
Evah - OTD 13th Aug
Mooers - OTD 19th Aug
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug

BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174


----------



## Evah

Keeping busy said:


> Just a quick one for Lynn, Hun, i also went down the begging route and got an insem with 6 follies all between 17 and 23, and if they had said no, i was gonna trigger myself anyway and try the natural way, good luck for tommorrow
> Hey to everyone else, hoping you all get you BFP soon
> xxxxx


That's exactly what I was gonna do babes, trigger at home and try naturally. Desperate measures ey


----------



## Evah

Lynn.. I'm sorry that is what has happened. I think it's wrong that they take this decision away from you, maybe they should have monitored you closer and adjusted your injections accordingly. I don't ovulate naturally but if you normally do then I hope you do ovulate and conceive naturally. I am sending you a private msg hun, take a look.

mooers, I hope your doing well hun, hope the wait is being kind to you... xx

7nov.. good luck for today sweety xxx

AFM.. I am on day 11 of the 2ww, not feeling anything new. Just period like pains when I stand for too long. Nothing compared to my last cycle. Everything is fine. Went for my pre nurses appointment for IVF, I hope I don't need it but just in case I had bloods done and forms filled in. I'm scheduled for ivf in september. As I said, I hope this IUI has worked and I wont need it.

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## Jane2011

Lynn, sorry to hear your news. Big hugs  

7nov good luck for the basting tomorrow. Will have everything crossed for you

Mooers, hope you are doing well

Evah, not long now

So busy today at work, catch up soon xx


----------



## shenagh1

bfn


----------



## Jane2011

Oh shenagh, sending big hugs  . Have you spoken to your clinic yet? X


----------



## Evah

shenagh   ss hun


----------



## lynn1303

So sorry shenagh. Big hugs. 

Evah. I don't ovulate naturally. 
Xxxx


----------



## twinter12

So sorry      fingers crossed, will you give another try?

AFM - Finally got our appoitment through for 25 Aug so all go now.  Lots of forms to fill in and samples and tests of the day but we are now headed in right direction.


----------



## Evah

It's day 12piui and I am scared. Scared that it hasn't worked. This time around I have been more calm and not thought about it much. Last cycle I was testing twice a day from day 9 but this time I haven't tested once. I'm just scared. The more bfn I get, the more I think it's not going to happen. I think it's because I have never gotten pregnant before, It's that I don't know if my body can get pregnant. I think I'm broken or something. I wish none of us were feeling the sadness of not being able to conceive. Hugs to all xxx


----------



## mooers

Shenagh, so sorry to hear that.   Best of luck with the IVF, really hope it works for you.

Twinter, excellent news! There are quite a lot of forms to sign!! I got sick of seeing my own signature at the end of it   Once that was done, I was injecting within days, so I hope it';s the same for you.

Evah, I don't test anymore either. It felt like a little piece of me was destroyed every time I saw a negative test, so I just wait for AF to show up now. Only 2 more days to go so hang on in there. I know it doesn't help, but I understand how you're feeling, and really hope you get a BFP.   

7nov, hope your basting went OK today.

Jenny, good luck with your basting tomorrow.

Jane, how are you feeling today? I'm starting to stress out a bit now.  

Hi to everyone else; any news?

AFM, 7dpiui. I just want the next week done with so I know one way or the other!! I'm also randomly bursting into tears today, which is just rubbish. Just about anything is setting me off, even DH telling me his new razor had been delivered


----------



## Keeping busy

Evan, sending you masses of hugs. I know how you feel, that's exactly how I feel, know idea whether I can even get pregnant cos I never have, hurts so much. Have fingers crossed for you,
Hey to everyone else
Take care and hoping you get your BFP's soon
Xxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi ladies

I have been checking in on you all over the past few weeks!

Keeping - YOU WILL have that BFP one day! It just may need a slightly different path to get there!!! Hang on in there! It may just happen first time with IVF!!!!!   

Shenagh - Sending you hugs too     

Evah - Hugs to you too     

Hi to all newbies!! 

AFM - All well with us XXXXX


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope we are all holding up! 

Keeping I'm so hoping it will happen , I've come to the conclusion ivf will be the way hopefully! Thinking of you x 

Evah - hello sweetie, ur doing really well not testing, it's so hard and we can only wait! Not long to go now I'm keeping everything crossed for you! x 

Shenagh - I'm so sorry Hun, I know there are no words at this moment to make the pain go but am thinking of you! X 

Sparklyme - glad ur ok Hun! X 

Hello to everyone I've not chatted to before! 

Afm - well what drama, nothing is ever simple with me and dh! I went for scan last week all ok to start I phoned dh and asked him to check what meds I had left, when we got to the hospital he told the nurse oh we got all injection things at home no need for another prescription, gets home done injection 3 vials to one solution then on Saturday go to do it and only 4 vials left, looked at the box and it said to do 2 vials and 1 solution..... Panic thought I'd been overdosing! So did 2 then Monday did the other 2 anyway it was plaintive on my mind so I called hospital and warned them that I needed another prescription to pick up on Wednesday, when went for a scan they said it was 3 not 2 so I hadn't had enough, 3 follicles 1 at 14 2 at 9 all on right side! So told me to do 3 weds 3 fri and 3 sun scan on Monday and hopefully trigger then basting Tuesday, got a call today to say scan Tuesday I asked if this would mean basting Wednesday "we will see" she says, I'm worried that last time I reacted well after having 4 days of injections this time it will be 6 days, are they going to be too big and nothing will be done! They say Monday is fully booked so can't fit me in! So fingers crossed for Tuesday, my last iui! 

Xx


----------



## angelgirl

im on day 12
second scan on saturday


----------



## 7november

Shenagh     sorry to hear. stay positive it will work...
Lilly... hope it works..stay calm hopefully everything will be fine and you could get basting wednesday
Evah and Mooers - good luck  hope its a  for both of you
Lynn - sorry to hear they cancelled the cycle, it is a shame for them to cancel it when it could be easily monitored.... 
Keeping how are you hun?
AFM: had my scan on 9th one follicle 19 on rt side, trigger 9th evening, basting today... in the morning woke up with very bad hip and lower back pain more on rt, had an appt at 10.30, but was not called in till 12, basting ....., now on fficial 2ww


----------



## 7november

Updating list:

Stimming
lynn1303 - day 21 scan 10th Aug
Lilly27 - day 8 scan 10th Aug
MXP_78 - day 3 scan 5th Aug
Jennyewren – basting 12th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Evah - OTD 13th Aug
Mooers - OTD 19th Aug
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov -OTD 25th Aug
BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles     
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174


----------



## 7november

Jenny good luck for basting today... keep posted


----------



## Jane2011

Jennyewren good luck for basting later. 

Evah, only 1 more day to go. I will keep everyone crossed for you

Lynn, sorry they cancelled the cycle. Will they double yr dosage for next time? 

7 nov, it's the 2ww. the only time when 2w feels like a month! 

Angel girl good luck for scan today 

Lilly try and have a restful wkend, I'm hoping they'll get you in Tuesday 

Keeping busy. Did you hear back about your referral?

If I've missed anyone then BIG Helloooooooooo

AFM it's now 7dpiui. Ive been trying to keep an active mind and I'm tired Zzzzzzz. I'm also miffed at the hot air balloon company as was supposed to go this morn but lastnight called the weatherline and they had cancelled the morning flight. Just peeped out the curtains and it's lovely out there. They lied. Mmmm what are DH and me going to do today. I'm not wasting a day off doing jobs in the house so need to get my creative head on. 

The drugs in my body are making me angry, last night I ironed like a demon ( I hate ironing ) and I feel a bit bloated. My bbs go from being really sore and heavy and a sore lower back to nothing! It's like your body is playing tricks on you and it's cruel as you start thinking that nothings going on and Ill be disappointed if it's BFN next Friday. I've purposely not bought any tests this month. Would be awful if I got a false positive due to trigger shot being in my system. 

I'm still having Cyclogest farts but no where near as bad as last week  

Xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Ps mooers, I can empathise with you being emotional. Perhaps that's a really good sign for you? X


----------



## Weezlet

Hi everyone,
I haven’t been on the forum in weeks and I feel I’ve missed out on so much news    

Our little break away was really lovely and just what we needed. We are away again from next Wed for 2 
weeks….but this is even more needed as hubby is a police officer with the Met and with all the mayhem that’s been going on in London he’s just been working flat out….haven’t really seen him all week because he’s been working 15 – 20 hour shifts. So I just can’t wait to have him all to myself for 2 weeks!

Mooers – 
Thank you! Yes – feeling that we’re now in trustworthy and capable hands at the new clinic makes so much difference to my emotional state! Really hoping and praying for good news  

Twinter – 
When I was waiting for our first clinic consultation following referral from previous hosp after about 4 weeks I rang up the clinic to see if they had received anything etc and they told me that it usually takes 5 weeks from when the referral is sent to when you will receive your appointment letter…as true as bob, the end of the next week I had my letter in the post and appointment was made for a week or so after that!
I definitely felt the same way you did after getting that date for your first appointment set in stone! We had our app on the Monday…Sunday afternoon I was physically ill, and 3 times on the Monday morning (once even in the car on the way to the clinic – luckily I went prepared!)…I was thinking that maybe I was pregnant?! Saw the doc, found out our next steps etc. had our next appointment letters in hand when we left (also been booked in for IVF in May next year in case we need it) and when I walked out of the clinic I felt 100% better!! I was a pile of nerves going in, and walked out knowing we now had a very real plan! 

Vic-n-Ste – 
Sounds a little like me! Also loads of questions but just reading all the other’s stories and ‘chats’ answers a lot of my questions without even having to ask them! Good luck sweety…we’re all on the road together even if at different ‘stops’ along the journey! 

MXP – 
Hello! Really hope it all goes well for you…I also hope to be starting the whole IUI process soon (next appointment is 8th Sept!) All the best for this next step of your journey….xx

Evah – good for you hunny….I think I would have done exactly the same had I been in your shoes. These docs deal with infertility issues everyday and come across so many desperate women longing for children…and yet you still get some who just don’t get it! 

Broody – 
I had an HSG done on NHS right at the beginning of our infertility investigations when we were referred by our gp to our initial hosp.

To all those who are not having a great time at the mo....thinking of you all and sending lots of hugs your way. I know having tried 'naturally' for the last 5 years (and with the help of up to 150mg of Clomid with no joy)....the disappointments never get easier. But we have to remain hopefull....it's going to happen...we have to keep believing that.

And I think I've read a couple of BFP's?!! That is such wonderful news and those of us who are not there yet should really use your good news as a way of encouragement....we're all in the same boat and to hear of that it can and does happen is awesome!!

AFM - Follow up appointment with clinic is on the 8th September where the results from our latest blood tests and DH’s recent semen analysis will be reviewed and hopefully we’ll get the go ahead to start our first IUI cycle. And, by the sounds of things get all the forms and medications etc....then I too will probably be asking you all about stimming and basting etc?!!!

Lots and lots of love to all and thinking of you all.
Weez xx


----------



## Jane2011

Weed, 8th sept will be here before you know it. So enjoy your holiday and get have lots of rest and fingers crossed your body will be happy and relaxed for the iui xx


----------



## Weezlet

Thanks Jane! We're originally from South Africa so going back "home" for a bit....just what I need! Only getting to see my mom-in-law this trip - sad not to be seeing my folks, but staying with friends in a different part of the country. But they'll be out here at the end of the year for about a month...maybe just when I will need Mom and Dad!  

How you today hun? Still ironing like a mad-woman?! I do empathise...I, obviously, have not started any of the IUI meds yet, but I was an emotional basket case when I was on the high doses of Clomid...so sort of know what you mean... It's all such an emotional game too, isn't it?!
Hang in there and let me know how you're feeling today  
xx


----------



## twinter12

Weekend of form filling for us   I think.   

Have my BIL 40th tomorrow and then MIL birthday on Sunday - so bit a blast this weekend I think ready to be really good for next two weeks prior to our appointment then probably the next month till things really start for us. 

  Have great weekend all


----------



## MXP_78

Hi all,

Weezlet, thanks for the welcome and 8 sept will be here before you know it.  I think my husband can work long hours but nothing compared to what your husband must be doing.  Send him my love and thanks for everything the police have been doing.  I am from NZ, so can relate to missing family, espeically when you're going through something as consuming as fertility treatment.  Have a fab time at home.

I went for my 2nd scan today (day 10)  and after injecting 75 IU? (not sure of the measurement) of Fostimon a day for 7 days, unfortunately there is no signs of follicle growth.    So they've doubled my dose and asked me to come back in on Monday.  I'm not sure what would be considered normal for day 10.  Does anyone know?  Would you usually be able to see some follicle growth? Or does it widely differ for each person?

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Will be thinking of those on the 2WW. For those in between or about to start another or first cycle, keep positive and know we all know how each other are feeling xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Ladies,

Weezyyy sweety welcome back hun, First of all give hubby my deepest respects and thanks for keeping us safe. What he does is more then a job. I'm sure you are proud of him as much as we are. I hope you both enjoy the very much needed holiday. Rest up and you will be ready to start your cycle with good moral.

MXP, hun I don't have any growth at day 10 either so don't worry. But however I am concerned that they have doubled your dose. Mine usually start at 75 for 10 days then I get 112.5 for the next 9-10 days. I think that 150 will be way too much. You may recruit more follies then needed and they may cancel because of this. I hope that doesn't happen. If this is your first iui then it may be just the case of them seeing how you react to different doses. Usually most people have 1st one cancelled as doctors use the first cycle to understand how your body reacts. I hope it all works out for you. But as for no growth at day 10, thats perfectly normal to see.

Jane, with my last cycle I had all the symptoms and bfn, this cycle I haven't even thought about it and it has flown by with minimal symptoms. The key to it is keep busy busy 

7Nov, Wow you have started your 2ww as I have finished mine, as we are more used to the whole fertility thing, it does some way get easier as you stop looking for symptoms and just go through the motions. I wish you the best hun, try to relax and not think much of it. 

WOW Lilly, nothing is easy with you is it sweety  you make me smile, you have to have some drama with your cycles or something doesn't feel right ey? LOL, missed having you on here hun. I hope everything goes to plan and you will have basting next week. xx

Sparklyyyyyy AWWWW it's good to hear your both doing well, don't be a stranger hun xx

Mooers, how are you doing hun? I was crying with all the riot stuff happening. Just seeing people hurt and the killings got me crying all the time. I'm generally very emotional so it may be nothing or the hormones. These meds are turning is into crazy people LOL xx

AFM, well I still haven't tested and I don't want to until sunday or Monday. I don't know why but i don't want to know lol. Will let you guys know if I end up finding anything out. At the moment you guys can just refer to me as *chicken*

Evah
xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Yay - good to be back!

Twinter - Happy form-filling this weekend! And enjoy yourselves with all your family festivities...nice to have things like that to take your mind off things for a little bit!

MXP and Evah - Thank you for the very kind words re my hubby! He loves his job and he was born to do it! And yes, I'm a very proud wife. He and all his colleagues are exhausted but happy doing what they're doing! I'll pass on the messages - sure they will make him feel really good and that these long hours are in fact worth it if the public feel that they're doing good!

Looking forward to the holiday but also looking forward to getting back as then it wont be too long until our nex appointment! Which clinics are you all at? 

I'm about to finish work so have a lovely weekend everyone and hopefully I'll get a chance to check in before we go away next Wed. 

Love and hugs to all


----------



## 7november

Weez - welcome back, hope you have a nice holiday. just relax and enjoy. you both deserve it.... 
Evah ...you are right, as cycles pass we just get use to all the symptoms so much that it does not even matter any more... I will try my level best to keep myself busy. fingers crossed for you...      
Twinter enjoy the family get togethers. you will be starting the cycles soon...   
jenny - how did the basting go?


----------



## MLW

Hi this is my first post here. 
I've just completed first iui cycle with puregon and pregnyl and am 2ww. 
Since say 2piui I've had really sore boobs, so bad I've been sleeping in a bra and can't even lay on my side - has anyone else had this? I was wondering if it was a side effect of pregnyl? 

How long after the pregnyl will I have ovulated I forgot to ask clinic?

Also had really bad cramps last night so had a bath to soothe them which I've just read is a big no no - have I blown my chances?

I've found the whole process really draining and I'm unsure if I can continue with more cycles. The insemination was horrific as they couldn't get the catheter through as my cervix was tight and at a funny angle.  


Sorry for all the questions - hope someone can answer them as til I found this forum I felt like I was in this alone!


----------



## MXP_78

Hi MLW, this is my first cycle and only on the first week of injections so unfortunately can't answer any of your questions (although I know others will be able to) but I just wanted to say welcome and that you are definitely not alone in this.  It feels like it as none one really talks about infertility but when you come on here, you realise just how common it can be.  I've also recently joined the site and everyone is so lovely and a real lifeline.    Big   to you.


----------



## Evah

Hi MLW... Firstly the hot bath is a no no hun because you will raise the temp of your body which could be damaging to the sperm etc.. Let's hope your okay hun, secondly on my first IUI, I had extremely bad pain with my boobs, very very sore but it's the injections that cause this. The injections mimic pregnancy symptoms. I was the same with you hun, they couldn't get to the cervix and tried for half hour which was very painful. The fertility journey is a very emotional, painful and draining experience. Good luck.


----------



## MLW

I'm really disillusioned with my clinic noone told me not to have hot baths I've just read all the literature they gave me and it definitely doesn't say anything in there either - they even warned me against overloading myself with info off the Internet!  
Now really think I've blown my chances


----------



## Evah

MLW, you may have done no harm at all. If it's gonna happen then it will so don't stres yourself out over it.


----------



## MXP_78

MLW - there are so many things that you hear/read can ruin your chances of conceiving that you can do your head in worrying about all of them.  The majority of people get pregnant without changing anything about their lifestyles.  Unfortunately for us we need a little bit of help but it's usually something to do with the way our body is functioning, very rarely because of something we're doing or not doing.  Don't worry hun, showers haven't been around that long and before that everyone was having baths and still reproducing.  I've seen a few different fertility consultants and my GP at the start and none of them told me to change anything about my lifestyle or asked whether I had baths.  Their advice with regards to lifestyle was carry on doing everything you're doing and make sure you have regular sex.    While you might not want to have any more baths (for peace of mind), please don't get really upset that this will have ruined your chance.  It makes me sad to think you're beating yourself up about this.  If it was a major issue, the clinic would have said something to you and it would be in the literature.  I know how it is though, you want it so much that you analyse everything, we all do it.  Unfortunately some things are just out of our control.  Just hang in there on your 2WW and try and keep positive xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Evah. Did u test today? Or did u decide to leave it til tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Evah, any news? X


----------



## janine-blessme

Hi ladies 

Sorry it's been a while I have been working loads to get money for another cycle knackard is the word lol

ATM due af end of month then due to do final attempt scared and relieved too in a way 

How's all my old mates doing

And welcome to the new 

Babydust to everyone 

Janine


----------



## MLW

Thanks for all your kind words. Feel more relaxed now.
Been shopping for some new bras so at least I can be more comfortable - have swollen a cup size! 
2ww isn't bothering me too much I think I'm just so glad all drugs etc are over for now and I've learnt to be patient over the last 2 years


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Lynn & Jane, thank you for asking after me. I did say that I was going to wait some more but decided to test by using an internet cheap test and after testing about 60-70 times in my life time, I think for the first time I saw a faint line... I'm still in shock and didn't want to post before I got a more realistic result so I went out and bought cleardigital and was planing on testing again in the morning before I let you guys know for definite. I've never gotten anything like that before, not even a hint of a line but today I saw a faint one and I am now just hoping it wasn't a false positive. I don't want to raise hopes up for myself and you brilliant people so I will test again in the morning and I will know for sure... I'm scared..

Thanks again
xx


----------



## lynn1303

I'm so excited evah!!! I've never seen 2 lines either faint or not!! I know u said u would wait but aren't u glad u had a look. Was it a first in the morning pee u used? Xx


----------



## Evah

yes babe, first morning pee. Tomorrow will be the same. I don't even know what to think. I always thought that anyone but me. lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## MXP_78

will be praying for you tonight Evah.


----------



## Lilly27

Evah, oh my!!!! I'm praying for you Hun and keeping everything crossed I so want this for you! Big hugs! Good luck for the morning!!!! Xxxxx 

Hi to everyone else xxx 

I'm looking for some advice I'm in a bad state! I've been injecting since Thursday the 4th every other day, if you have seen my last post I've had complications this time round but really it's today the has worried me, I went to the toilet and wiped and as I felt wet as I wiped ( so sorry for the tmi ) and I looked at the tissue and there was clear sticky stretchy discharge which I have each month but usually around the time of ovulation, now my nurse told me that when injecting u don't ovulate as the injections take over ur body, so what was this? Has anyone experienced this? I'm so stressed as this is my last iui and I'm worried that when I go back Tuesday they will do the trigger and then it won't work because I've already ovulated, I don't know what to do  

Any advice? I know u all got stuff going on but if anyone can offer anything I would appreciate it! X


----------



## MXP_78

Lilly27  - I've also felt that discharge in the last couple of days but know I def haven't ovulated as I went for a scan on Friday and there were no follicles growing.  So I think you still can get a little bit of clear stretchy discharge even if you haven't/aren't about to ovulate.


----------



## Jane2011

Oh Evah, I'm so excited for u. I've got everything crossed for u. Let us know as soon as xx


----------



## lynn1303

Evah. I just had to check in. Fx big hugs and good luck  Xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Sweeties,

I swear I didn't get up at 6am to test, I was bursting for the toilet LOL

I did my Clearblue Test and at 6am on day 15piui I can confirm...  

This post is for all of the people that think they are broken or can never conceive and specially everyone with PCOS as I have a severe form of it. It can happen and it WILL happen.

It hasn't sunk in yet and sleep has long gone...

Love to all
xxx

(thank you lynn, we were typing at the same time, let this post give you hope as we are very similar).


----------



## Lilly27

Oh Evah I'm soooooooo happy for you!!! Yeah!!!!!! 
I've just cried! A happy tear for you! Take it easy babe!!!! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MLW

Evah that's such good news so pleased for you x


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations Evah I'm so pleased for you!! Although I don't often post I'm alwayafollowing everyone's progress and thinking of you all. 

Just to update everyone I'm just waiting for period to arrive to begin my first iui journey can't wait but nervous at same time 

Good luck to everyone and congratulations again Evah

Natalie x


----------



## lynn1303

Woo hoo evah!!!! We r like fertility twins with our history. I'm so happy for u!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Evah

Thank you everyone for all your kind words, I'm here and waiting to congratulate each and every one of you too


----------



## Jane2011

Evah

That is amazing news, I'm thrilled for you. As a PCOS sufferer too it's nice to know that it can happen! Sending big hugs plus you need to take some time for you. That's made my day. I would have posted earlier but not long been up as was partying (alcohol free mind) till it was nearly light for my brothers 40th xxxxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Evah - I just got goosebumps all over when I read your BFP news!  It has filled me with hope and joy.  Congratulations hun.  I bet it still hasn't sunk in!!!!!!

xx


----------



## mooers

Evah, congratulations!!   I'm pretty sure my cycle hasn't worked this month, but you have given me hope that this doesn't mean it won't work for me next time. Look after yourself, and I'll have a celebratory glass of wine on your behalf when AF shows up properly.


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

mooers thanks you hun, Don't think it hasn't worked as I thought the same thing too, remember my sad post a couple of days before it?. Even boobs stopped hurting after the first week but I had remembered reading that thats what happens to a lot of people. I'm waiting for the day that I congratulate you! xxx

MXP, thank you sweety and yes have hope because it will happen hun, and no it hasn't sunk in. Waiting in for a laptop delivery today then I will go down to the hospital for bloods. A bit ****** because I already gave blood on Friday for my next IVF cycle, which I don't need. Never mind, this time it's for an excellent cause  xxx

Jane hun, PCOS just means that we need help making it happen, not that because of it it wont. It just stops us conceiving naturally. xx

AFM, As I said I still want to be here to support all of you xxx


----------



## twinter12

congrats Evah   so happy for you.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS EVAH!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Evah

Thank you Twinter & Vic..


----------



## lynn1303

It prob won't sink in evah til u see ur little ones hb or hbs? Lol. I hope u stay around u have been a fantastic support to me. Xxx


----------



## Evah

Thanks Lynn, I will stick around but more for you guys then me


----------



## 7november

Evah   , congratulations...    So Happy for you... when is the scan?


----------



## Evah

Thanks 7Nov, I'm going for a blood test today and that should be confirmed tomorrow and I will get a scan date. I'm waiting to hear good news from you girls now.


----------



## Jane2011

My OTD is Friday but dont think its worked this month - drives me mad that we work hard, do everything by the book and yet scroats on benefits that we pay for and are just babymaking machines pop em out like peas


----------



## mooers

An updated list


Stimming
Lilly27 - day 14 scan 16th Aug
MXP_78 - day 13 scan 15th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov -OTD 25th Aug
MLW – OTD ?
Jennyewren – OTD ?

BFP
Evah – early scan ?
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011

Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
lynn1303
Mooers
Tilly2011


----------



## 7november

Jane stay positive hun... wait till 19th...    with  t/t you can never tell as symptoms can vary from nothing to everything possible
Evah good luck for bloods


----------



## sparklyme!

Evah -----------         ----Congratulations Birthday Buddy!!!!! So so so so so happy for you! 

See it can happen for each and every one of us!!!!

Lily - I had that stretchy stuff too so do not worry!!!!!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Evah

Hi, just adjusting the list.. can we put new names at the bottom of each list please. The dates are easy to track that way, many thanks.

Stimming
Lilly27 - day 14 scan 16th Aug
MXP_78 - day 13 scan 15th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov -OTD 25th Aug
MLW  OTD ?
Jennyewren  OTD ?

BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011
Evah  early scan ?


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
lynn1303
Mooers
Tilly2011


----------



## mooers

Sorry Evah, didn't mean to do it wrong. Got my BFN today so my head's not really focussed.


----------



## lynn1303

Hi evah. Could u put me down as otd Monday 29 august. It's unofficial I know but I need to have hope. Xxxx


----------



## 7november

mooers is not too early for your test? WHEN IS YOUR OTD?


----------



## mooers

7nov, I haven't tested early, so no need for the old testing   to come over to mine. AF has arrived unfortunately. Stupid AF.


----------



## 7november

Mooers sorry hun


----------



## lynn1303

Sorry mooers. Big hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Mooers   x


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Lilly27 - day 14 scan 16th Aug
MXP_78 - day 13 scan 15th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD ?
Jennyewren - OTD ?
lynn1303 - OTD 29th Aug

BFP
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - early scan 7/8/2011
Evah – early scan ?


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011


----------



## Evah

Hi mooers hun, I'm sorry I didn't want to upset you, was just saying it's easier to follow the list when it's in order. I'm sorry your AF has arrived. I also want you to know that my first IUI was cancelled so not even counting that as first. My first full cycle failed and second worked. It's almost like a pattern with a lot of people being like this. It's your first hun don't be too upset about it. I'm sure you can start again straight away and you will be back on the 2ww very soon.


----------



## Evah

Sparklyyyyy thanks sweety, I hope both are you doing well. I just had bloods done at 4pm so will call in the morning to get the official result. xxx

Jane, I was exactly like you hun at that stage. Don't give up, wait till Friday xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 

Mooers I'm so sorry Hun, the first one was the hardest, you put so much hope into it and for me the second one was horrible as you think this is it! I'm thinking of you Hun hope ur keeping strong even though I know its so hard!  x 

Evah hope ur ok Hun and taking it easy! 

Thanks to everyone who gave me kind words and their experiences, will wait and see what happens at the scan 2moro! 

Xx


----------



## MLW

Mooers sorry to hear your news - keep strong x

Does anyone know how many days after insemination my otd should be? They didn't tell me at the clinic I have a fairly regular 28 day cycle so I was just going to wait 2 weeks?


----------



## Evah

Hi MLW, most people test at 14days past basting so it's either that or when your period should normally arrive. At my clinic they said give it 16 days. if you had basting today it should be Monday 29th Aug, counting it as 2 weeks. I hope the wait treats you good. Try not to symptom spot and keep yourself busy hun. Praying for you   xx

Lilly sweety, I am doing good hun, let us know what happens at tomorrows scan babes. I hope all is well xxx


----------



## MLW

Thanks evah two weeks would be wed 24th but af due on 23rd


----------



## Jane2011

Well I think my busy weekend has caught up with me. Despite going to bed early I'm sooooo tired I'm struggling to get out of bed. Good job it's school hol traffic. I've got a twitchy right eye and had a mad dream. I was a championship roller skater as part of a team but I could also skate on ice. I've been competing all night and I'm really shattered now. I must get an early night tonight. I can't do a few late nights on the trot anymore and that's having siestas too!

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## Weezlet

EVAH - Congratualtions hunny!!!! Good luck with the scan today...cant wait to hear. Makes me feel really positive...also PCOS sufferer and will be starting our treatment at Homerton in Sept.....Just cant wait. 

Mooers - I'm sorry to hear your news. Stupid AF. It sux....but look at Evah - it CAN happen!!

AFM - we're off on holiday tomorrow pm. Then we get back and the following week we have our next appointment. 

Loads of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Mooers - Like evah said try not to be too depondent. I got the BFP on my second cycle too!!!  

Evah - Hope bloods went ok today!


----------



## Lilly27

I have had enough now!!!  I'm not sure how much more I can take! 
The scan showed the follies have got smaller! The one that was at 14 is now at 9 and the ones at 9 now at 5! The clinic said they don't know why or how it could have happened they have never known it before! I'm so upset and I'm on my own dh had work apps! Got to inject again tonight and go back Thursday, just been for a blood test will get results 2moro!


----------



## twinter12

All questionnaire forms now filled in and sent off in post ready for next weeks consultation.


----------



## 7november

Lilly - I am confused   , any  chance of ovulation? 
Evah - how did the bloods report go?
Twinter 12 - hope  you get the appt soon


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Lilly hun I don't know how that's possible? They don't just go smaller, If they measured them correctly then they should either be that size or ever bigger not shrunk. There is something going on here. I don't know if you have ovulated already and those are just the ones that were left behind because they were too small to release. They need to investigate this and get to the bottom of whats going on. I am way ****** off for you hun. make sure they have answers. Hugs to you sweety  

Jane, above all of the symptoms, the feeling tired and sleepy is the main one for me. I have a good feeling about you and I hope I'm right. Let's just hope it's not your evening activities that are making you tired, those skates must ware you out  

Weezlet thanks hun, enjoy your holiday xxx

Twinter, good luck with cons hun xxx

Sparkly & 7Nov, Thank you both for asking after me... I had a call from the nurse this morning and she said that the blood results came back with flying colours and my beta for 2 weeks is 109 which is a typical number for a singleton. She said that they were all concerned about it being a multiple because I had 4-5 mature follies but the beta numbers look like it's a singleton but we will know more at first scan. I'm just glad that the bloods confirmed it. Thanks all for your support xxxx


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Lilly27 - Day 14 Scan 16th Aug
MXP_78 - Day 13 Scan 15th Aug
Angelgirl - 

2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD 24th Aug
Jennyewren - OTD ?
lynn1303 - OTD 29th Aug

BFP
hakunamatata - Early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early scan 7/8/2011
Evah  Early scan 13.09.2011


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ya Evah so glad about the blood test results! Bet ur relieved!  

I just don't know what is going on the doctor scanned me for about 2 mins where the other doctors take 10 to 15 mins but she said she def checked and they had got smaller they really made me feel like I was a freak! I did wonder if I had ovulated but they said usually it shows a fallen sac whereas they were just small, I just can't understand it, it's just the not knowing that makes it worse, I know I have to go through a lot to get the outcome but it's so hard when unexplained happen and I have really lost faith in them at uch they just sent me on my way for a blood test and said come back Thursday!


----------



## Jane2011

Lilly, thinking of you - do push for further investigations as that is not right

Evah, I wanted to get under my desk today as was shattered and have not have much motivation.  I'm not looking too much into it - i'll have an early night to catch up on some sleep.  One thing i know from everyone's support and posts is it doesn't matter if you have lots of symptoms or none at all, some people catch, some people dont.  Great news that your blood work came back well  

got sore bbs and a twitchy eye so watching Forgiven and then to bed

catch you all in the morn xxx


----------



## 7november

Jane - I have a great feeling avout yoy this time have everything crossed.... only 2 days more left... hope its bfp


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, hope we are all ok, just thought I'd update you got a call from the hospital, the blood test come back normal so not ovulated! Got to go for a scan 2moro but I said I wanted to cancel this cycle and try again next month as it's my last one and I don't want it to be this messed up! So they agreed! I just feel that from day 1 this cycle has been wrong and the fact that the follies have gotten smaller for no reason is just too wrong! So they said take a months break and then try the next one! So fingers crossed! 

X


----------



## lynn1303

Fx crossed Lilly. I think u've made the right decision. Hopefully it goes smoother nxt month. Xxx


----------



## angelgirl

had our 3rd IUI done today at 12.

Fingers crossed for this one... anyone else on the 2ww?


----------



## johno21

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to share our good news with you all. 
Official Test Day today and got a BFP.
secretly testing since Saturday and although it was early we have had positives    everyday since then  ..... We thought is was too early to test because of the HCG but luckily for us it was genuine. Our digital test originally said 1-2 weeks but when tested today said 2-3 weeks pregnant so the HCG is rising. We called our clinic today and have our scan booked in for 8th Sept 2011.... seems such a long way away but will remain as focussed as we can and continue to be positive  
We really have been so lucky this far, as this is our 1st IUI attempt........OMG *still in shock*......and can only hope for our little miracle to continue growing ....  

I have searched these forums and threads daily and nightly like a mad woman possessed and have found so many friendly and helpful information, stories and replies from people who have given us inspiration and hope.

I wanted to share this with you all, so that perhaps our journey (all be it much shorter than many) can give those of you, that are waiting and hoping for your BFP's some hope and determination to continue with your dreams of becoming parents, even if you think the odds are stacked against you.

Sending you all lots of      energy and    ......Dont give up.

I will of course let you know how our scan goes on the 8th....  ......

X Jane & Lisa X


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations Jane and Lisa so pleased for you hope everything goes well!  Your journey has given me hope for my first iui process beginning Friday. 

Congratulations again

Natalie x


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

i think the tiredness is just cos ive been busy.  I was supposed to be going to watch the inbetweeners with DH tonight but didnt think to pre-book tickets.  You cant get a seat in 3 local cinemas for love nor money.  Prob for the best as i can have an early night.  I've been awake since 4:30am dreaming i live in a shared house where looters had been 2 nights on the run.  Crazy dreams!!  The roller skating dream the night before was ace.

Angelgirl - fx for you
Lilly - thats definately the right decision
Mooers, big hello from me
7 November - i hope so, trying to keep busy to not think about it
Lynn, wishing you all the best too
Jane and Lisa - thats amazing news, many congrats
Tilly - good luck for you

right shower and hairwash now as going out for a meal straight from work tomorrow and then when i get up Friday, i'll do the test.  Its the first time i've ever waited the full 14 days

x


----------



## MXP_78

Lily - I think you've made the right decision.  When going through this everyone hates to have things postponed but if this cycle didn't work and you weren't covered for another, you'd always wonder.

Jane & Lisa - Congratulations!  I'm in my first cycle so you've given me hope it can happen.

I had my 3rd scan today on day 15 and 2 follies ready to go!  So have had trigger shot and basting tomorrow.  

Angelgirl - I'll be in the 2ww with you    

Thought I'd do my bit and update the list.  Hope I've got everyone xx

Stimming
MXP_78 - Basting 18 Aug


2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD 24th Aug
Jennyewren - OTD ?
lynn1303 - OTD 29th Aug
Angelgirl - OTD?

BFP
hakunamatata - Early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early scan 7/8/2011
Evah – Early scan 13.09.2011
johno21 - 1st scan 08/09/1978


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011
Lilly27 - Decided to cancel this cycle. Try again next month


----------



## Lilly27

As always thank you so much for your words and support! Means a lot! 
Xx


----------



## MXP_78

I have a question.  How many of you that have been through a cycle were given progesterone after basting? I asked the consultant today and he said they don't prescribe it for IUI, only IVF.  I said I was concerned as thought I had low progesterone levels as I always ovulate late in my cycle but still get AF on day 28 which means I'm not producing enough progesterone to keep AF away for the 2ww.  He said that it won't be a problem with IUI as the stimulating drugs have made me produce 2 healthy follicles which will produce enough progesterone.  He said that often if you don't produce enough progesterone it's because something has gone wrong in the first half of your cycle and the stimulating drugs will have fixed that.

Just curious to know if others were given it as I'm still a little worried about it.


----------



## Jane2011

Mxp I was given Cyclogest pessaries but even after injecting I only had 1 follie. I find out fri if this iui has worked


----------



## johno21

Mxp        - we were given Crinone progesterone gel the day of basting to take away and to be inserted daily from day 1-14. We were given another supply of the same, yesterday to take us up until we are 12weeks pregnant. We had IUI and stimulating Gonal F drugs and had more than 2 follicles.
Maybe worth asking again.
Best of luck.

xJane


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one,
Evah congratulations Hun
Lily sending you mega loads of hugs
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## mooers

Mxp, I wasn't given any pessaries either. AF arrived 11 days post IUI for me, so I think progesterone may be my problem too. I'm going to ask for pessaries next cycle, or just find a way of buying my own.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. X


----------



## jennyewren

Hi ladies I hope you are all well.  I have updated the list with my details.  The clinic have told me to test on 27th as I had my last IUI on 13th Aug but that is the day my AF is due and I had an IUI on 12th Aug also so I am going to be cheeky and test on 26th.  So much for trying to have a stress free 2WW.  On Monday I had a email to say that we should be completing on our house purchase the end of next week Monday evening we bought a new car.  Tuesday I was blind copied into an email saying that my job was going (ended up I was sent the email in error).  Tuesday evening found out that my grandpa is in hospital (aged 86) and not well at all.  Last night I had a call from my big sis to let me know that my twin had her 20 wk scan and that they have found fluid on the baby's brain and will have to wait over a week to see the specialist (mum and dad will pay for them to go private).  Twin should hopefully be seeing the specialist today privately.  Collected the car last night and the previous owners didnt even clean it so it was covered in dog hair and horse S**t!  So we had to clean that.  And to top it all off we live in Germany so I cant even see my twin or grandpa to make sure they are ok.  All in all I am feeling very emotional today!  Well thats my rant over.  To change the subject have any of you had any symptoms?  I promised myself that I wouldnt symptom watch but at this rate i will do anything to distract myself.  Thinking positive vibes for you all xx

Stimming
MXP_78 - Basting 18 Aug


2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD 24th Aug
Jennyewren - 26/27 Aug
lynn1303 - OTD 29th Aug
Angelgirl - OTD?

BFP
hakunamatata - Early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early scan 7/8/2011
Evah – Early scan 13.09.2011
johno21 - 1st scan 08/09/1978


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011
Lilly27 - Decided to cancel this cycle. Try again next month


----------



## lynn1303

Jenny that sounds as if ur going through a lot. Hopefully to make u feel better. My clinic told me a story of a lady who had her iui last December during the really bad weather. Her and her dh had to dig the car out of the snow but it was falling too heavy and too fast so they had to abandon car and walk 15 miles knee deep in snow in order to get home. That lady had a bfp after being convinced there was no way it could have possibly worked. 

I didn't trigger this time but I have had very sensitive and sore boobs. Having a constant buzzing type of cramp and occasional shooting pains in my right side. Mum thinks it's af on her way but I'm secretly hoping I ov and it's my bodies reaction to rise in hcg. I've never experienced sore boobs in my life b4 until I had my trigger hcg shot last time. 

Fx for all of us. 

Xx


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

lynn, hoping for you hun, there is no reason why it can't happen.  

jenny, you have had a busy and emotional week hun, I hope your sister and grandpa are doing well. My sister was told the same thing about her daughter when she was pregnant but nothing was wrong. I'm hoping that is the case with your twin too. I had all the symptoms last cycle with was negative and this cycle I had no symptoms which made me think it didn't work and it had. The symptom checking is useless hun. Try to relax, all the best xx

Keeping hun thank you very much, how have you been? xx

MXP, I was given the Cyclogest Pessaries when I was doing IVF but I was never given them with my 3 IUI cycles. Good luck with basting hun xx

Lilly, Sweety It's all about how you feel. Remember that I had to take some decisions myself about my treatment and you have done the same with listening to your gut and I believe that this was the right thing for you because you know yourself better then anyone. You would not have known what had gone wrong if it hadn't worked as from the start things got confusing. I know it's gonna happen and I know I will be here to share that joy with you xxx

Jane, good luck for tomorrow hun xx

AFM, same old same old


----------



## 7november

Lilly   , you did the right thing dear... 
Jenny  - U have your hands full hun... Hope your twin and granddad is fine... 
Jane      everything crossed for you.. hope you have a bfp tomm
Jane and Lisa - congratulations...
MXP  I am using pessaries but doi not know why all clinics have different protocols


----------



## jennyewren

Thank you girls for your words of support you have all been a little ray of light in my grey day (although the sun is shining in Germany ;-) ) xx


----------



## MXP_78

Hi ladies, thanks for all your messages re the progeterone.  Had my basting today at 11.30 (not the nicest experience huh?  But anything for the cause!).  I bought up the progesterone supplement again saying that I usually get AF 8 days after I ovulate.  The doctor said that he still didn't think I would need them but if AF does show up at about 8 days they will reassess next cycle.  I sort of felt like saying why don't you just give them to me anyway, can it hurt?  But didn't as if I do get AF early, at least that's some factual evidence and they can work towards fixing what the problem may be, as currently unexplained.  So, here's hoping the 2 good follies produce enough progestrone.  They said it was a great   sample so fingers crossed!  Of course trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.

Mooers - I think you should also bring up the progsterone with your consultant.  I'm so happy mine was willing to look into the issue if AF comes early as so far all consultants keep dismissing it.

Jane2011 - so no farting in front of DH for me this time!!  6.5 fart free years and still counting!

Jennyewren - Hang in there luv.  Hopefully good news on the way for you soon.


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks for your support ladies, what will be will be. You'll all be the first to know 

To the girls who've never farted in front of their partners for years on end, how on earth do you keep it in? 

X


----------



## angelgirl

i had my 3 rs IUI done yesterday and have the progesterone supplement pessaries!!

twice a day up the bum!!

after 2 or 3 days the farts start...sorry


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope everyone is ok or as ok as they can be! 

Jane I don't know how people manage to keep the farts in I was walking round work and they were just popping out the kids kept laughing at me! The most embarrassing was I showed some perspective parents around the nursery and I bent down to talk to their little girl and one popped out a loud one too! The look on their faces! Oooops 

Mxp, it's not nice is it! But I'm glad it's happened for you and let's hope this works, with my 1st iui they didn't give me any supplements but with the second one they did so u just can't tell! 

Jenny hang on and keep hoping good news fir you soon I hope! 

Jane everything crossed for you! 

Lynn I'm hoping all goes well for you! X 

Evah thanks for your kind words u do help me and I am very greatful and hope one day we can all meet with our little bundles of joy! Hope ur ok!  

Hello to everyone else! 

Afm well what another day, went for the scan and the follies had gone! None had grown since my last injection on Tuesday! They scanned me for 2 mins and said we need a blood test easogen and progesterone! I asked the nurse why and they said it's so unusual we need to see what is happening with you it may be that you have ovulated but they couldn't see an egg so they are testing for pregnancy got to phone tomorrow at 10 for the results! They both agreed that if it shows up that I haven't we will finish this cycle as something is not not! You don't say!!!! So will know what's going on 2moro ......,  hopefuly! 

Have a good evening 

Xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Evening ladies. Well symptoms still persist sore boobs and cramp with shooting pains on my right side.  I was beginning to get hopeful but today I felt really wet had to run to loo just in time to see some brown discharge. Sorry for tmi. So I'm a bit sad tonight. Thinking I'm gonna wake up in morning with af. 

With regards to the farting. How do u manage to keep it to urself for so long? I'm not even on pessaries!! Lol. The advantage to working with people who r just coming round from an anaesthetic is if one pops out u can blame them!!! Lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn, I'm hoping and praying it's implantation bleeding x x x


----------



## Jane2011

Lynn, if ypure not due to test for 10 days, could it be implantation? X


----------



## MLW

Interesting about the progesterone I wasnt offered any by my clinic. I've never even seen a consultant either it's a different doctor or nurse each time. 

Not feeling very positive it's 6 days til OTD and I feel like AF is going to start any minute, got cramps off and on and nausea like usual I'm also exhausted. Not looking forward to another month of stimming


----------



## Jane2011

After going to bed mega early last night I woke up at 4:30 busting for the loo. I decided to test as FMU. The hospital one I thought I could see the faintest of lines on 2nd line but inconclusive really. I then decided to do an early response one and I thought I could see a faint line there but then started thinking my eyes were tricking me. I don't know what to do -DH has had a really bad nights sleep so I didnt want to disturb him so took a photo. He then shouted what are you doing, it's the middle of the night. Do then I showed him the photos and in a typical male fashion said, I'd do one tomorrow and rolled over. Grrrr after all I've put my body through and that's all he can say.  At the mo, I'll remain cautiously optimistic but the wait till tomorrow will drive me mad. 

I may drive up to my clinic (it's on the way to work if I go a different route) and ask them. If they say it's +ve I'll push for more Cyclogest. Does anyone know if we can upload photos on here so I can take your advice? 

Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi girls, would you mind if I join you?

I won't go through where we are atm (it's on my signature anyway), but we should be starting IUI next month after just over two years ttc.

I've read through a few pages and sounds like you girls all really know your stuff about IUI, so I'm hoping you won't mind if I ask some questions/gather information for when it's (finally) our turn.

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jane ... sounds like a positive hun and i really hope it is for you, let us know asap! Got my fingers crossed hun

AFM ... well i went to see my cons yesterday and he is defo refering me for IUI but he said they will let me know wether i am eligible for NHS or if we have to go private. Im 26 and DB 29 what do you think our chances are? We have been ttc for 6 years now!
Any answers would be appreciated. xxx


----------



## mooers

Vic, I can't see any reason why you wouldn't be eligible for NHS funding, unless you are a smoker or have a BMI over the level your PCT states? When they checked us for funding, we had to show our passports to prove we were GB citizens, and if either of you weren't born here you'll have to prove you're here legally, but as far as I know that's it as far as criteria go. I know some of them have age restrictions for IVF, but I don't think these also apply to IUI, although I could be wrong. Sorry, this probably isn't very helpful! You might be able to find out more info from here though http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=5228 

A big woop woop for Jane!! 

/links


----------



## Evah

Jane sweety, It was the same thing with me. I was bursting for the loo at 6am and ended up doing one and got a faint line. I then waited for the next morning and used a clearblue digital one which is highly trusted and that gave me the positive.
It sounds good hun. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## 7november

Jane    , I am so happy for you.... always thought it will be pos...

Mrsmcc : welcome...
Lynn - could be implantation...
Lilly     your cycle has been a bit of mystery.   keep us informed
Keeping - how are you?


----------



## Jane2011

I did the digital one and it said Pregant 1-2 weeks. Praying it will stick xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

OMG!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Jane2011 i am so so happy for you hun  

xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Jane2011 said:


> I did the digital one and it said Pregant 1-2 weeks. Praying it will stick xx


Congratulations Jane, will keep everything crossed for you that it's a sticky one.

S x


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girls just to let u know that af arrived in full flow overnight making one awful mess this morning. So she basically laughed at me and kicked me in the gut for being so stupid as to assume I may have ovulated and laughably thought there was a tiny chance of a bfp

Cogratulations Jane I'm genuinely delighted for you. 

Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Hi girls just to let u know that af arrived in full flow overnight making one awful mess this morning. So she basically laughed at me and kicked me in the gut for being so stupid as to assume I may have ovulated and laughably thought there was a tiny chance of a bfp
> 
> Cogratulations Jane I'm genuinely delighted for you.
> 
> Xx


So sorry to hear she got you Lynn, it's always that bit harder when you've allowed yourself to get your hopes up a bit more than normal.

Huge hugs.

S x


----------



## mooers

Oh Lynn, so sorry to hear AF arrived. Mine made helluva mess when it turned up too, and it felt like my body was giving me two fingers for daring to hope. We'll get there though, thinking of you, and sending you a


----------



## Evah

Jane hun congrats!!!! I'm very happy for you. I had a gut feeling. The tiredness gives it away big time. Take it easy and get bloods done to confirm and hcg levels.

Lynn sweety we all know that it's hard for us to conceive naturally and that we need a helping hand to get things going in our body. we all hope to conceive naturally in between cycles and it does happen babes. Don't beat yourself up about wishing for it as every single one of us do it. At least you can now start another cycle. I think once you do a couple of cycles it does happen. xxx

Hi to all xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn sending you masses and masses of hugs, you know where I am if you need me   . Hopefully you can start stimming again soon.
Jane, great news
Hey 7th and Evah, I'm good, ta, just frustrated at waiting for IVF consultation. Hope you're both ok
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks for everyone's good wishes

Evah, I'm still in shock. I thought the tiredness was due to me being busy at the mo but I've wanted to get under my desk at work. Even after early nights I woke like I'd never been to sleep. I keep thinking someone's playing a cruel joke on me, it's not sunk in yet. 

Lynn, sending big hugs  . Try and take it easy and we'll all be rooting for you next time

7th, how are u doing? 

Big hello to mooers, Keeping busy, vic n Ste, Mrsmcc7, MLW, Lilly and Angel Girl xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Jane  congratulations!!!!! I had a feeling too that it was going to be a positive for you! So pleased, bet ur in shock! Take it easy  

Lynne I'm sorry for you Hun, all we can do is hope it's just crap when it's bfn, big hugs xx 

Hey everyone else, sorry for nit morevpersobals but just got in from ike, got 10 days off work now but are moving house on Thursday  excited about that! 
I got a phone call from uch at 9am saying the bloods I had done yesterday showed I ovulated on Saturday, which is when I found the clear stretchy stuff so I guess I was right  they say I have to do a pregnancy test next Saturday to check, they then said so we have decided to stop this cycle- no really- lol, I said yeah I haven't injected since Tuesday anyway, I have to phone the next week with results of preg test but too be honest I'm not hoping for a bfp because the folli last Thursday was only at 14 so I doubt that it would have grown a lot by Saturday! It just seems that I was the one doing all the investigating and I was right, if I hadn't have pushed for them to find out why they had got smaller I could still be injecting! Crazy! 
Any how, night night all! 
X


----------



## Lilly27

I apologise for the spelling mistakes, blumin IPhone hates me! 
I meant sorry for not doing more personals and I'd just come in from ikea! 
X


----------



## Evah

Lilly, that's why I say that we have to take control of our treatment too as they are dealing with so many patients that they do slip up or miss things which to them is nothing but to us it's major. So does that mean you will be starting again as soon as your AF arrives?
xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks girlies. When I phoned clinic they were gonna cancel this cycle too coz they need to scan me by cd3 and Monday is cd 4. After some pleading they r allowing me to Get scanned on Monday cd4 but I'll not have clomid this cycle. The nurse wasn't that nice. When I said I'd do it without clomid coz it doesn't do a thing for me she said if the cycle fails it would be my fault. Not impressed. Xxx


----------



## MXP_78

Jane2011 - Yeeeeee haaaaaaaa       Congratulations  I am so happy for you.  Love hearing the success stories as means even if it doesn't happen this cycle, it certainly can happen.  Did you get more cyclogest?  What are the next steps?  do you just wait for a scan or do you get bloods?  

Lilly and Lynn - So sorry it hasn't worked for you this cycle.  Keep on at your clinics to make sure they're doing everything they can for you.  I feel a little bit the same with my clinic and my progesterone levels.  I'm going to let this cycle go without it but if it doesn't work I'm not leaving the clinic next time until they give me pessaries. I know they're trained but we know our bodies.  I sometimes think they just think "Wait a month" but to us every cycle counts.  Definitely feels like they don't always get that.  The nurse that did my IUI was a bit of a moody cow!  I know she'd done it hundreds of times before but I'd never had to do anything like that so felt like yelling "cut me some slack"! 

Welcome mrsmcc7. we seem to be on a similar timeframe. I've just done my first cycle of IUI (in 2ww) and booked in for IVF in April 2012 if our 3 cycles don't work.

Evah and Jane - did you guys have BMS the night of your IUI?  The nurse said we didn't have to so we didn't as DH worked really late (he works in advertising so sometimes has to pull midnighters to meet deadlines).  I thought that would be okay as people don't have sex twice a day to get pregnant but then read that washed sperm only live 6 to 12 hours.  So if it lived 12 hours, there would have been a gap of just under 24 hours with no live sperm .  Scared I ovulated in that 24 hours.  Nothing I can do about it now though.


----------



## Evah

MXP, we did BMS the next day hun and the next couple of days after. I'm sure it's fine don't think about missing it, What will be will be. I had IVF with 2 5 day blasts transfered and had nothing so anything and everything is possible.


----------



## Jane2011

Mxp, we did MBS later that night and the morning. To be honest I don't think it matters though as the best sperm have been washed and put back in. I just wanted to as DH had to go back to work do wasn't there when the iui took place. In my head I just reckoned it would cover both bases and then it would be our baby not the fertility clinics!

Now to get ready for wedding 7 this year. 2 left to go xx


----------



## MXP_78

Thanks Jane and Evah  We did BMS the next day, just not the same day (sorry if TMI!).  And it was the next evening, not the next morning.  I thought that should be okay as sperm live for a while but apparently washed sperm don't live that long (I wish the clinic had told me that!).  But you're right Evah, the month I did get a natural BFP (but unfortunately miscarried) was the month we had pretty much decided to take a break as it was just taking it's toll.  We had sex 3 times in the whole month (just when we felt like it e.g not trying to time with ovulation) and I got pregnant.  So you're right, what will be will be!  Still buzzing for you guys.


----------



## lynn1303

MXP  we were told by clinic not to bms on evening of iui but to leave it til next day.  i don't think there is a right way or a wrong way.

fx for you huni


----------



## 7november

Lynn      
Lilly  ...we all thought that you must have ovulated as the folli just does not get smaller    why can't the clinics just listen to us.. we know about our body more than anyone else,,,,
Afm:  5 days left for otd, no symptoms/signs....


----------



## Evah

7Nov.. sweety I had no symptoms too. Remember I had negative when I had all the symptoms and positive with just slightly sore boobs. I think the big give away is the tiredness and sleepy feeling a couple of days before OTD. Good luck hun xx


----------



## angelgirl

roll on 31st test day!!... any one else on their 2ww?


----------



## TeamT

Hi folks

Just back briefly as we're moving over to IVF. We just had our 5th try with IUI and even though there seemed to be a little blood on day11 which suggested implantation, period turned up early again. Given several of the previous attempts seemed to have initially worked too, we've come to the conclusion that there is something else not right so hopefully the process of IVF will give us some more info on whether the eggs I am producing are even viable.

Best of luck to all of you. Hang on in there.


[email protected]


----------



## lynn1303

Hey ladies. Just a quckie from me. I have been left with 8 cysts ranging in sizes biggest being 3.9 cm. So they can't cycle this month. :-( I'm not in any pain. Last time this happened I had one 4 cm cyst and I was in agony. Maybe it's still to come. I'm really sad and bummed but wot can u do. I asked for ivf referral. Theysaid no. Too soon. I'm away to bed. 

Big hugs to everyone who needs them!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## 7november

lynn


----------



## twinter12

Got our first IUI consultation appointment tomorrow afternoon.  Any ideas of questions I should ask?


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn, sending you massess and massess of hugs hun,      
Are you NHS funded or Private. If your NHS seems like they make you do the 4 IUI's what ever -as least they did with us, but if your private surley its your decsion and you can push for IVF
xxx


----------



## lynn1303

I'm Nhs funded babe. I'll just have to wait.  Xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Twinter, they go over everything so don't worry. You can ask them all the basics like

When you will start? What medication and dosage? Side effects? Success rates for that clinic

Wishing you the best of luck, I'm a complete needle phobic and it wasn't too bad. 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Evah

Just updating list and moving it forwards.. hugs to all.

Stimming




2ww
Jane2011 - OTD 19th Aug
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD 24th Aug
Jennyewren - OTD 26/27 Aug
Angelgirl - OTD 31st Aug
MXP_78 - OTD ?


BFP
hakunamatata - Early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early scan 7/8/2011
Evah – Early scan 13.09.2011
johno21 - 1st scan 08/09/1978 (lol johno 1978?, I left this bcos it made me smile  )


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011
Lilly27 - Decided to cancel this cycle. Try again next month
lynn1303


----------



## Evah

Lynn sweety, I'm sorry your going through such a difficult time. I never get cysts with my PCOS or I don't know about it if I do. I just get lots of useless small ones. I hate this condition it's just vicious. I hope they sort it out and fix the problem so you can get back to the cycle. Hugs hun  

MLW how are you feeling hun? good luck with OTD tomorrow

7Nov babes only 2 sleeps and it's OTD, I am excited for you xxxx

Hello to everyone xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Just updating list

Stimming

2ww
7Nov - OTD 25th Aug
MLW - OTD 24th Aug
Jennyewren - OTD 26/27 Aug
Angelgirl - OTD 31st Aug
MXP_78 - OTD ?


BFP
hakunamatata - Early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early scan 7/8/2011
Jane 2011 - early scan 5/9/2011
Evah – Early scan 13.09.2011
johno21 - 1st scan 08/09/1978 (lol johno 1978?, I left this bcos it made me smile  )


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to chance clinics
Twinter12 - Awaiting IUI Consultation
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011
Lilly27 - Decided to cancel this cycle. Try again next month
lynn1303


----------



## MLW

Evah - I'm ok pretty nervous but thats only hit today. I'm quite happy with not knowing but will do test in the morning! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn, I guess all you can think is IUI does work some people and you could be one of them, so fingers crossed. Hope those cyst shrink and you're back stimming again very soon. Hey to everyone else and those   for those testing in the next few days
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MLW

Ok so I prob shouldn't have done this but I've just taken a test my actual period would have been today but otd is tomorrow. It was a BFP - will do another in morning - is there any chance it could be negative in the morning? Kicking myself for not waiting!


----------



## broody23

I would say congrats are def in order, you can test from the day ur period is due, was it a digital test?

xxxxx


----------



## Evah

Congrats MLW!!!!  , I would think that it would be accurate. So pleased for you. If you test positive in the morning then call your clinic and go in for a blood test which will confirm the pregnancy.


----------



## MLW

Thanks guys.  It wasn't a digital test, as I used to find the "not pregnant" thing too upsetting, so I stick to the old fashioned ones!  Do you think I should go and buy a digital one or use the other from the pack (first response) 

Darednt hope that it's true yet!  Think it will be a sleepless night tonight! 


xxx


----------



## MXP_78

Congratulations MLW!!  I'm sure that it will still be a BFP in the morning.  Woooo hoooooo.

Lynn - My consultant (NHS) put me on the IVF waiting list before we even started our IUI.  The waiting list is about a year long so he put me on now incase the 3 IUIs don't work.  Maybe you can keep pushing for it?  Unless you have no wait for IVF and maybe that's why they haven't done it yet?

Won't update the list again just for me, but my OTD is 3 Sep in case anyone else has an update and they're going to do it.  Waiting waiting.....


----------



## johno21

MLW - Looks like you may just have your BFP  Congratulations !!!


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats MLW, that's brilliant news. Keeping everything crossed for the morning xx


----------



## Evah

Lynn I am also NHS funded and as a PCOS sufferer, I was put straight for IVF which is a 1 year waiting list. I did the IVF which failed and once that happens you get put to the back of the waiting list and have to wait another year for your second attempt. But while I was waiting, I got so ****** off with wasting 12 months of doing nothing as I don't ovulate I spoke to my GP to ask for some clomid to try my luck. Eventhough I don't respond to clomid, I just wanted to do something. My GP said that she knew the head of fertility at my clinic and said that she would email him and ask if I could take clomid or what else I can do. He got back to her with an appointment for me which is a big thing because he is so busy and well sought after. I was lucky she knew him. I went for the appointment and he said that as I was waiting then he thought we should do IUI back to back until my IVF date comes around. That's how the IUI journey started for me. I think you should be on the IVF list and do your IUI while waiting. You may need to ask to see the senior consultant or ask to speak to the head of fertility and raise these concerns hun, where one says one thing another can say another. I had one doctor say no you need to cancel this cycle and when I kicked up a fuss and asked to speak to the senior consultant, he was the one that made the call to go ahead with it. Ask them to put you on the list and say you will still do IUI while waiting.

I wanted you to see what I did and maybe approach them within the same kind of context. It's the same NHS and same options should be available for all. Good Luck sweety.


----------



## MLW

Just done another test was BFP! I still can't believe it's true going to ring the clinic this morning and ask for blood test xx


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations MLW so pleased for you x


----------



## tassiegal

Hi guys I am just about to start my first cycle of DIUI and I was curious about 2 things. If u are using ovulation sticks as well as scans when do u need to start using them after AF and if my clinic basts after 24hrs of the trigger injection do I need to be worried if the sperm only lasts 12hrs and I still have another 12hrs before the egg is released? Sorry I thought someone might be able to help with these questions?


----------



## twinter12

Well Done MLW  


AFM - Well just in work for the morning - went and had a lovely breakfast with my boss who is being good about this whole process and wishing me the best of luck.

DH appointment to give his donation at 3pm then consultation appointment at 5pm.


----------



## Lilly27

MLW yeah!!!!!!  congratulations that's brilliant news!!! I bet it hasn't sunk in yet! U take it easy! So pleased for you!  

More and more getting bfp gives us all hope! 
Hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## johno21

MLW - Woooohoooo................  Congratulations, well done on your BFP  x


----------



## 7november

mlw... congrates...      

Evah  thanks for asking. I am feeling more nervous than I was last time, 1st time I tjought it was just a try and body might take some time to get use to the drugs, this time I am really nervous, have really bad bloating, in morning had some hip pain which I usually gets before af...   , really stressed , dh is out of town for couple of days with work.. so will have do test tomm morning myself... can't wait but one part of me actually does not want to test... can't face negative


----------



## jennyewren

Congratulations on all the BFP's today and hugs to the BFN's.  Good Luck to all of us who have yet to test


----------



## Jane2011

7 nov, keeping everything crossed for u x


----------



## 7november

thanks jane, just getting too emotional today, tearful at even minor things...


----------



## jennyewren

Hi 7 sorry to hear you are feeling down.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jane2011

7 nov, don't give up hope sweetie. I was emotional and tired. I put at the back of my mind then if it didn't work this time I would try again. Keeping everyone crossed for u xx


----------



## 7november

Thanks Jenny and Jane.... 
Will keep you posted...


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..
Today I woke up early to do my p.t and believe it or not clearview (not digital), didnot even show 1 line which means test was not right... I was so upset and did not have any more with me..
I have just done a p.t at work  
OMG I can't believe it.. hope it sticks....


----------



## mooers

Congratulations 7nov!  

This run of BFP's is giving me hope for my next cycle.


----------



## jennyewren

Congratulations 7, I am so pleased for you.  I dont think it has worked for me this cycle i did a hpt this morning and it was a BFN again.  I dont think I will test on 27/08/11 as thats the day AF is due so I may as well wait and see if it appears.  Congratulation again xxx


----------



## twinter12

Was told at consultation appointment yesterday that IUI would be no good for us - so over to the IVF for us.  Wishing you all


----------



## mooers

Best of luck with the IVF Twinter.


----------



## Evah

hey 7Nov well done hun, congratulations xxxxxxx get bloods done and book early scan hun. They make you wait ages for scan so make sure you get it soon. yeyyyy xxx

twinter, good luck with IVF hun, xxx

jenny hun wait till OTD, on my last cycle I was testing from day 9 every day so I know it's heartbreaking so try to hold back until the time your suppose to. It's perfectly normal for it not to show earlier then OTD. Hang on in there.

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## 7november

Thanks to all of you.
Jenny I dia hpt day 9 post iui it was neg, I did it then to make sure hcg from trigger was out of the system..so do not worry and repeat it it in 2 days
Hi Evah... as I had iui abroad I have just asked one of my collegues to do a blood test for me( work in hospital), and will see g.p next week with results to arrange scan.. I just hope it works...


----------



## 7november

Twinter... good luck with ivf


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS 7November xxxxx


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations 7 am really pleased for you x


----------



## Jane2011

7 nov, congrats! I suspected as Evah will have, the tiredness gets you! 

Thrilled for u x


----------



## 7november

Thanks Jane and Tilly....
I still cant believe, waiting for blood results to come through...


----------



## sparklyme!

Congratulations 7 Nov !!!!!!!!!!        

It is so lovely to see so many people getting BFP on here at the moment!!!!

I would book a private scan..........you can see the fetal pole from about 6 weeks ......I have had loads of scans and seen every stage! It is reassuring as you only usually get the 12 week one on the NHS!  Also GP's will only usually officially 'book you in' from about 8 weeks! Hope this is helpful?  

Evah - this may be useful for you too? XXXXXXX Is the news sinking in yet?

Jennywren - I would wait until the OTD ....do not give up hope my BFP did not show until 15 days post IUI!!!! It depends how lond the sperm swim around for before gettin in on the action!!!!!     

AFM ..........I am now 14 weeks....... and still in shock!!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

7th congratulations Hun, fantastic news x x x


----------



## MLW

Congrats 7Nov xxx


----------



## jennyewren

Thanks Sparkly I did another test a few mins ago and another BFN.  AF is due tomorrow so I think I will just wait and see if it arrives.  Good luck to all testing today xx


----------



## 7november

Jenny... wait till the AF appears, as sparkly said it could be you just had late implantation.. 

Thanks Sparkly, keeping and MXL..
keeping, sparkly miss you ladies. hope you are both good...
Sparkly soon it will show and then it will sink in...


----------



## shenagh1

contracts 7Nov and mlw and all who got their bfp hugs to those why didn't??!!! xxxxxxxx

twinter good luck in ivf you should.come on over to us xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Hi,
I've been floating around this site trying to find where I fit and if you don't mind, I'd like to try here!  I'll have a full read through of this thread when I have more time.

I've been hanging about on the Aug/sept thread, but everyone else seems to be having IVF and I'm doing IUI so not really keeping up with them that well.

I'm very excited as I had a day 8 scan today, lining is doing it's thing and have 2 follies of 10 and 11mm!  All going in the right direction.  Am now getting very excited and nervous…

Next scan on Tuesday.

It really is reassuring to see ladies on here with BFP's and sending lots of positiveness to everyone.


----------



## Evah

Stimming
Meowtothemoon - Scan 30th Aug


2ww
Jennyewren - OTD 26/27 Aug
Angelgirl - OTD 31st Aug
MXP_78 - OTD 3rd Sep


BFP
hakunamatata - Early Scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - Early Scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - Early Scan? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - Hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!
desertbunny - Early Scan 7/8/2011
Jane 2011 - Early Scan 5/9/2011
Evah – Early Scan 13/09/2011 EDD April 2012
johno21 - Early Scan 08/09/2011
MLW - Early Scan 14th Sep
7Nov - Early Scan ?


Inbetween Cycles    
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Hasina
Janine
Keeping Busy - Waiting for IVF referral as have to change clinics (Good Luck)
Twinter12 - Moved on to IVF (Good Luck)
Fairy Kimmy
Broody23
LoopyLou174
Mooers
Tilly2011
Lilly27 - Decided to cancel this cycle. Try again next month
lynn1303


----------



## Evah

Welcome to the thread Meow, good luck on Tuesday with your scan, added you to the list xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Huge congrats 7nov xxxxx

AFM time to start again af arrived yesterday and first scan booked for 5 September d11 nervous and excited all at once me and hubby have decided this is our final try so praying hard 

Babydust to everyone

Janine


----------



## Jane2011

Meow to the moon, welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment x


----------



## lynn1303

Congratulations to everyone on all ur BFPs we r having a good run of it. 

Afm. Sorry I've AWOL the last few days. I went for scan and they weren't able to commence with tx this month coz my 8 follies have only gone and turned into 8 cysts. All between 2&3cm. Not in any pain this time though I am peeing all the time!!  I'm really upset to be honest. I asked for referral for ivf they said too soon. I need to complete another few cycles b4 they will consider sending letter off then it's a one yr waiting list.  That's Nhs for you. If I had money to go private I would. I'm just sad at a wasted month. 


Xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Lynn, sorry to hear you're going through it at the mo. It really is a postcode lottery. Will they not put you on the waiting list whilst you undertake your IUI. That's what my clinic does in the hope that if you do need IVF you are near to the top of the list. 

AFM after 2 nights of more than spotting, bad pains and cramping,  I've been out for extra tests. Last time the clear blue digi said 1-2 weeks, this time it went straight to 3+ which is in line with what I should be if in my fifth week. I'm so relieved, I thought I was saying goodbye before it had started xx

Ps in Boots the first response tests are buy one get one free - these are the ones you can use up to 6 days before your period and a double pack is usually £10.99, so you now get 4 tests for £10.99. I also did one of those and the lines came up straight away

Xx


----------



## 7november

Lynn...      try naturally this cycle but jane is right ask your clinic to put you on the list anyways..

Jane ... hun are you o.k? 

Janine and meow... good luck     

AFM  had some sore boobs few days, noe just ger tired very quickly... blood test on thursday hcg 111   , long weekend so cant confirm before tuesday... tried to arrange for the scan, have been asked to contact them in 2 weeks when I am 6 weeks preg.. scary... are others having any symptoms? May be some symptoms will be a good sign to suggest everything is o.k..


----------



## Jane2011

7 Nov

sore boobs and tiredness like you'd never imagine - thats all very normal

Im feeling much better, thank you - just so tired after a lovely wkend away xxx


----------



## MXP_78

Congratulations 7 Nov.  So good to see a good run of BFPs on here.

Lynn - sorry to hear your news.  It's hard enough the cycle not working but having to have one cancelled is so tough.  Sending you big  

Unfortunately it's a BFN for me      Didn't make it anywhere near my OTD as AF arrived only 9 days after insemination, so a week before my test date.  Am so angry at myself for not insisting on getting the progesterone supplements.  I told the consultant that after using OPKs I've found out that I get my period 8 days after ovulation (which I'm convinced is my fertility issue). He said that doing a medicated cycle would have fixed this as it would have given me healthy follicles to produce progesterone but he was clearly WRONG.  Feel like we've wasted one of our cycles as if implantation can take up to 10 days to happen, then having 8 days in between insemination and getting AF is not enough time to even have a chance.  Ringing hosp tomorrow and hoping we can start next cycle straight away.  For some reason had really gotten my hopes up this cycle.  Hard not to I guess.


----------



## Jane2011

Mxp, sorry to hear your news but keep positive. Some of my friends did iui without the pessaries and still fell pg so will keep everything crossed for u xx


----------



## mooers

Mxp, really sorry to hear your news. Sounds as if you're in the same boat as me, as I got af 10 days after insemination. It's so frustrating isn't it; you tell the hospital about your short cycle, and they basically ignore you and give you the standard '1 size fits all' treatment. I'm going to be pretty insistent about the pessaries next time, and if they still won't budge I'm going to go online and just buy some. Hope your hospital let's you start again straight away. I have to wait a month and it's driving me a bit nuts!

Lynn, hope you're ok. Will you have to have treatment in the cysts?

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls, 

How is everyone doing? I'm dropping in from time to time checking up on you girls. I will be moving on to another thread but as I said before, I want to be here for all you girls when you get your BFP's so I am checking on you all daily.

All the best
xxx


----------



## 7november

MXP,Mooers   It is difficult when you think something might help you but professionals have different opinions. Ihave seen ladies geeting pg with iui without pessaries but with both of you having small cycles, I am totally with you on this.. Ask your consultants to try or see if your g.p can prescribe


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Sorry to hear of your BFN MXP_78.    
I hope you can get someone to listen to you regarding progesterone - at least you would feel you are doing everything possible.

I had my last scan today and have a 17mm and 2x 14mm follies so will be IUI'ing on Thursday!!  
I'm so excited and so nervous all rolled into one.     

First I have to manage to inject the trigger injection…


----------



## mooers

7, thanks for the virtual hug!  I'm feeling really down today, and the little virtual hug icon always makes me smile   

Meow, best of luck with your basting! Take an MP3 player if you're going by yourself, as I got a bit bored lying there for half an hour by myself with my knees bent!! Try putting ice on the area where you're going to do the shot, or put your favourite music on to try and distract yourself. The things we have to do...   You hit the nail on the head about needing to feel like you are doing everything possible. I have no idea if the progesterone will help, but I do know my cycle is too short, and the extra prog surely can't hurt. Let us know how you get on on Thursday   

angelgirl, good luck with your testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get a BFP!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MXP_78

Mooers - rang the hospital today and am lucky that we can do another cycle strait away.  I am not leaving until they give me progesterone.  They will have to call security to get me out.  I can't see why they didn't anyway just as a safety measure.  I'll let you know how I go and give you some ammunition for when you have your next cycle and ask for it.

Good luck meowtothemoon.  You'll be fine with the injection, just remember what it's for and you'll be able to do anything!

Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## mooers

Mxp, good luck! Definitely let me know how you get on. I'm to go and collect my prescription on the 7th Sept. I mentioned the pessaries when they rang this afternoon, and I just got a 'we'll see', like i was a small child asking for a sweet or something!   Ah well, no point stressing myself. Best of luck with your next cycle.


----------



## angelgirl

test this morning bfn...

So my next question is.... has any one had iui to test on day 14 with a bfn but then turn to a bfp?


im just holding all my straws i know af will came i have all the signs....


----------



## 7november

angel girl.. sorry to hear hun.. STAY POS..  its never confirmed till AF shows up, there have been few ladies on this thread who have had bfp on day 17-19..
Mooers and Mxp - best of luck


----------



## MXP_78

Angelgirl - sorry you got a BFN.  Such a disappointment isn't it even though you try not to get your hopes up.  Still hurts

I had my scan today and they said I can't have IUI this cycle as the corpus luteum are still too big so it wouldn't work.  I just burst into tears.  I didn't realise that could be an issue and thought that as we were going for a scan, it was full steam ahead like our first go.  So disappointed.  I know it's only a month but when you're all set to start, it's so hard to think you have to wait.

mooers - I bought up my short luteal phase and progesterone.  The doctor still didn't think it was an issue and said the reason I got my period was because an egg didn't fertilise, not because my body wasn't producing enough progesterone.  He said progesterone would only delay me getting my period, not make the egg fertilise.  But I told him I feel that it's an issue that I get my period so soon so he's going to give me progesterone next IUI cycle.  He admitted that it can't do any harm so not sure why they try not to give it.  Am very happy I'm going to get it so know we've doing 100% everything we can to get a BFP. I just kept going on about it until he gave in!  That's my advice!  What prescription are you collecting?


----------



## Evah

angelgirl.. I'm sorry for your bfn hun, and yes some people do get positives at 15,16,17,18 days so wait until af shows up to know for definite. I hope your clinic is good with back to back cycles as there is no reason why you cant restart straight away if you need to. I hope you wont need it babes. All the best xxx

MXP good luck with your cycle hun, remember to tell the doctors what you think and stand your ground. If I had let them cancel my cycle like they wanted to then I would not have my BFP now. Listen to your gut and your body, you know whats happening more then other do. Sending you a PM hun xxx

Meow good luck with todays basting hun xxx All the best

Hi to all and where is everyone?

xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

All done!!!  So much easier then I thought it would be.  

Just pray now that my egg/s tango with Mr Size-14-Shoes and I get a little flipper or 2 out of it all!      
Thank you for the positive words - it is so lovely to know there are people thinking of me.  Not many know that I am doing this so it means so much more! 

Angelgirl, just wanted to send a big hug


----------



## 7november

meow     
Just put your feet up and relax today...


----------



## Evah

Well done to you Meow sweety, hope those soldiers do their thing. Try to relax and be a couch potato for a couple of days hun. I know all pregnant people go about their usual business and don't need to stay put and lie down etc.. but I just think given them a steady and calm body to get on with it makes sense. At the end of the day we are not normal in the conceiving department so we need to do all we can to help it along. Hoping for PFP for you hun xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks 7november and Evah, really appreciate your kind words  

Sadly, I am limited as to how long I can couch potato today, as I have to work 7pm-10am tonight/tomorrow…  Although most of it will be in bed - assuming my charge sleeps well tonight!
I have been enjoying an hour or so just now relaxing.  Just told my mum and she is very excited too.  She knew I was in 'the' cycle, but I hadn't been able to talk to her most of this week so she didn't know it was today.

I now have those loooooong 2 weeks so wait and hope…  Watch this space.

Positive thoughts for everyone…


----------



## angelgirl

Evah...clinic always say a month off before a new cycle. this is my 3rd iui so it will be back to talk ivf now.

still awaiting af..... ive 4 huge spots on my face and they are really big ones.... sore throat, sore boobs.....


----------



## Evah

aw angel sweety, I hope what ever you decide to do that it's the best for you. I'm still hoping for you hun, when was af due? is it always on time?


----------



## 7november

MEOW  hope you had a quiet night.

Angel girl  when was af due? , its 2 days since last p.t, why don't you do one today?


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks 7, I had some quiet big cramps last night that made it difficult to get off to sleep but it's levelled off a bit today.  

Still feeling very hopeful and waiting… waiting... waiting…  (and it's only been 21 hours!)


----------



## 7november

meow, good sign I had very severe cramps and pain( to an extent that I had to lie down) while waiting for iui in the clinic, very likely ovulation and closer the ovulation to iui better it is... everything crossed for you....


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

I hadn't thought of ovulation, but of course it could have been.
That would have been great timing!  Hope it is the case!!


----------



## angelgirl

OMG!! BFP....Did a test this morning..4weeks 3 days....


----------



## 7november

congrates Angel girl


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Oh Angelgirl!!!  That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Evah

Congrats Angelgirl!!!!! I think this will answer a lot of peoples question about getting BFP after the 2ww. Most people are fixated with the 2 weeks but some show negative which turns positive on days 15,16,17,18,19....


----------



## angelgirl

Yes i hope this will give every body more hope....

tested on day 14 it was a strong one line bfn.... day 17 tested mid morning so not even the first pee! a v strong bfp.

I have a scan booked on 27th sept for the 8 week scan to see if there is a heart beat. have the proges/ pessaries to do twice a day also


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations angelgirl really happy for you x


----------



## Lilly27

Congratulations angelgirl wow brilliant news!!!  so happy for you! 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all doing well! 

Well I am in shock i moving to ivf this month!!!! Got a letter through the post yesterday from guys hospital inviting us to a consultation evening on Wednesday and it says we have been given funding for 1 fresh ivf cycle with 2 frozen embryos and a transfer of the frozen embryos after 2 years! 
I am actually in shock we were only refered to guys in June so I wasn't expecting to hear until next year! We are shocked scared nervous but very excited!!! 

I feel like I have a real bond on this thread so if you guys don't object I'm gunna stay here for a while! 

Xxx


----------



## 7november

Lily thats good news... prompt response from the clinic wish this is the lucky cycle for you


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all, I'm still checking in on you all from time to time,
Lily, Evah, 7th, Lynn, how are you all keeping.
Lily, great news about your referral. It's good that they will refer before you finish your iui's a means less waiting if iui's are unsuccessful. There are a fair few of us on the iui girls turned ivf who you will recognise if you have any ivf questions.
Anglegirl, congratulations
Hey to everyone else
X x x


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Lilly hun that's great news, At least you have got that ball rolling as the waiting is really long, 12 months at my clinic. Will you be doing that last iui? I hope you wont need that ivf hun. Good to hear from you xxx

Keeping.. hiya hun good to hear from you too, how is everything going? With me it's the waiting game for the scans but all is well with me and bean.

Hi to everyone..
xxx


----------



## desertbunny

Hi ladies - I haven't been on here for a few weeks and thought I'd let you know our early scans have gone well with a strong little heartbeat and I am throwing up every day so all the signs are good.  Got to 10 weeks today, can't wait to hit 12 weeks and relax a little bit more (and hold on to my dinner for once!).

Great to see another first time IUI success story on here too - congrats on the BFP!

Babydust to everyone, lots of love xxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Congratulations Angelgirl!!!  That is such fantastic news.  I am so so happy for you.  I read your other post that said it was your last IUI and felt for you, then saw your next one saying BFPand my heart skipped a beat!!    That is amazing news.  So happy for you.  Am LOVING all the BFPs happening on this thread.  

Mooers - right, you need to get that progesterone!!!!  If Angelgirls BFP showed up later, it could mean that implantation happened later than usual.  There would be no chance that could happen with us as our AF would already have arrived before it had a chance to implant.  Stamp your feet and make them give it to you.  Also, I'm getting acupuncture on Friday for my luteal phase (have read it can help).  Will let you know what they say about it.


----------



## mooers

Congrats Angelgirl!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Lilly, good luck with the IVF. Glad they got moving so quickly!

MXP, yes do let me know about the acupuncture, as it's something I've thought about doing. I've started taking Vit B6 as that's supposed to increase progesterone too. My hospital appt is on Wednesday, so I'll let you know how I go. It's just so frustrating!!!


----------



## angelgirl

progesterone pessaries twice a day..... was finding these a pain.
but now i have a chest infection thats the last of my pain, ive cough so much my tummy sore!


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Sounds awful Angelgirl. Hope it clears up quickly. 

I'm still counting every second of my 2ww!  
Bored with it now...


----------



## 7november

angel girl  , take care hun, keep vit c going....


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies! 
Im back from holiday...had a lovely break but I was excited to get back! 
Just had a very quick look through the posts and see there's a few BFP's - how exciting! Congrats ladies!!

We have our 2nd appointment on Thursday (8th) to see what's next in terms of our first IUI cycle. 
Have a feeling there may be delays as I had to have some tests redone at our GP and I dont think the results will be back in time   Really hope this doesn't delay things too much. 

Will let you all know what happens after Thursday's appointment. 

Take care everyone and good luck for each of you, wherever you are in your journeys.

Lots of love xx


----------



## wee emma

a wee question for you all...

i'm getting a constant ache where ( i'm guessing) my left ovary would be. Does anyone else get this?

im on day 15 (was basted day 10).


----------



## 7november

wee emma usually basting would have brought ovulation earlier, but I would suggest bd today, I had severe pains just before iui, and definately believe that it was ovulation pain.


----------



## mooers

Emma, I'm with 7 on this.  It could possibly be ovulation, so I'd bd just in case. I got all sorts of random twinges during my 2ww, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Weezlet, glad you had a good holiday, and good luck tomorrow!

MXP, well I had my appointment today, and it was no surprise to find that they hadn't included the cyclogest on my prescription.   Well I didn't let it lie you'll be pleased to hear, and pointed out that having AF 10 days after the IUI wasn't normal, and surely something could be done about it. After my little whine, during which my voice had a little pre-cry wobble which I think helped, the nurse said she is going to go back to the consultant and ask him to write me out a prescription. WoopWoop!! If it isn't ready for me to collect when I have my first scan, I shall be making a big fuss, as I'll be full of hormones by then, and will cry at the drop of a hat!!   She also told me that if my AF doesn't arrive by Sunday I'll have to wait another month, as she's going on holiday. I'm willing the witch to arrive now, which has to be the first time!! Have you been for acupuncture yet?

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## MXP_78

Go mooers!  Keep on it hunny.  I'm a little worried that a similar thing will happen at my next appointment.  At my clinic you see whoever is on duty at the time so have seen quite a few different consultants.  The one that promised my progesterone next cycle, may not be the person I see when we start.  He said he'd made a note on my file to give me progesterone, but who knows what will happen if it's a different consultant next time.  My acupuncture appointment is Friday.  Looking forward to seeing what he says as got the Zita West book out of the library and she think acupuncture should help with LPD.  I'm also willing AF to arrive.  First time ever since TTC!

Welcome back Weezlet.  Hope you get some good news tomorrow x


----------



## Weezlet

Hi everyone!
Just got back from our appointment at the clinic and good news! We start the whole IUI process as soon as my AF comes along. But since I'm totally irregular and may not even have one this month they have given me Norethisterone to bring it on. Doc said to take a preg test tomorrow and if negative (i'll take a few!) then I can start the tabs. 
She started printing off all the consent forms etc and ran out of paper...so left the room for a sec and when she did I just burst into tears!! After waiting so long for this and having been let down by so many doctors etc, it all just seemed surreal that this is it....we're actually on the road now to making our baby dreams come true! Hubby and I feel like we're in a dream world at the mo!

All the test results were good....Doc said from the bloods I have loads of eggs but they're just not getting released. Hubby's sperm are a little lazy but great count and she said their motility is nothing to really worry about...it could be loads worse. 

So now its form filling for us tonight and seeing what's happening with my AF. Then we start! 

Another exciting thing is that we're getting a puppy on Sat! Our 4-legged baby! Preparation for the real thing!!
Lots of love to you all


----------



## johno21

Hey ladies

just wanted to update you all on our early scan today,    One baby heartbeat seen, currently measuring 7w1d and Due date given as 25/04/12.....  Completely overwhelming and amazing all at once, still cant believe we are growing our own little miracle . How fabulous is that     praying things will stay good for us and baby J continues to grow stronger day by day...

Wishing and hoping for you all, will be checking in regularly to keep track of all your stories, and sending   vibes to you all.


X Jane


----------



## Weezlet

That's amazing news Jane! Got goosebumps reading your post! Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Bella36

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on for a while, I see a few BFP's congrats!!! so very happy for you.
I had appendicitis & had my appendix removed on 30th august & during the op, they found a 4cmx4cm cyst on my left ovary that I didnt know I had (wasnt there when I had lap & dye in january). They didnt remove it & I have appointment for ultra sound on monday & then follow up with fertility consultant.
We're currently waiting for out IUI appointment to go through the drugs & start the process, Will this cyst hold things up? can I have IUI with a cyst?
Any information would be fabulous, am driving myself nutty worrying!!
Thanks Girls
Clairexx


----------



## MLW

Bella36 sounds like you've been through the wars I hope you're feeling better. As far as I'm aware it's dangerous to stimulate ovaries if there are cysts and that's why they scan you on day 2. Do you have a number at your clinic so you can talk to a nurse about it?  I think it does depend on the size of them. 

Please dont be too down maybe waiting til the cyst goes down will give you a better chance and you'll be fully recovered from your appendectomy then.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Bella36

MLW thanks for your reply
I have a number for the nurse, i'll give her a ring on monday (she's been on her hols this week). 
I see you're referred to Leeds, we're at Pinderfields (the iui will be done at leeds, I live in Rothwell so we could have done Leeds or Pinderfields).
I was so positive about the IUI & my heart sank when they told me about the cyst, particularly as this is something new for me!! But as my good friend keeps telling me.....keep calm & carry on  !!!
Thanks again, hope all is well for you xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Hi ladies 

Had my basting yesterday with follicle measuring the day before 23 x 22 lining 11mm trying not to get my hopes up this time . Dr put me on cyclogest pressary daily which us a first for  me anyone else on 2ww ??


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Hi janine, welcome. 
Good luck for your 2ww, hope it passes fast and with a positive result.  

I'm on day 8 of 2ww. It's been sloannut staying positive and hopeful. 
Take care x


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks meow !!! I'm only day 1 in it's gonna be a ling 2ww


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

It's been the longest 8 days I can remember!!  

I'm trying not to test early. Hard work!!


----------



## janine-blessme

I know I tested early last iui I did and got a positive only for it to be from my trigger shot worst thing ever to tell hubby it was wrong please learn from my mistake ...


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks for the wise words, Janine. 
That must have been an awful experience to go through. 
I understand I shouldn't test as the trigger can still be in my system til 10-14 days. 
Annoyingly that isn't enough at times to curb the curiosity...  I have so many things waiting the outcome too which makes it tempting. 

Only a few more days to go.  Step away from the pee sticks!!


----------



## Paris2075

I am just going through my first iui cycle & new to this site. Keeping fingers crossed works first time!! Otd 19/9/2011. Fingers crossed 


----------



## janine-blessme

Good luck Paris my OTD is 23.09.11 so not far behind you how u feeling


----------



## janine-blessme

Need some advice ladies I had a follicle day 14 of 23 x 22 so trigger given and basting 24 hours later (Friday) I have had a scan today ( Monday ) to confirm follicle gone and shocked to find it's still there about 15mm so does this mean I ovulated yesterday so basting will be no good never had this before and lady who does the iui is off work today and now I think that it's been missed and am falling to peices as this us our final attemp before we stop ttc 
Anyone had this before I was in pain Friday so I assumed I was ovulating butnow I'm confused and scared up until scan just now i was calm and feeling good about it all ... 
Janine


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

I don't feel any different apart from being hot most of the time!!
Do you feel any different? Roll on next week I don't seem to think about it as much when I  off only when I come back to work!!


----------



## mooers

Hi Janine

It sounds like it might just have been the empty follicle that was on the scan. They do shrink in size after the egg has been released, and they look the same on screen as a full follicle, apart from a slight shadowing effect. The pain on Friday did sound like ov pain, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. If the person who did your scan today isn't the person who normally does it, it may just be that they missed the fact that the follicle was empty. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks moovers 
I'm calming down a bit the person that scanned he said it was smaller meaning I have ovulated but most likely on the Sunday I was basted on the Friday 24hr after trigger I read conflicting advice about sample lifespan after washing some places say 6-12 hrs some say 2-4 days soo confusing 
Anyone know how long a folicle visible after ovulation some say days some only hours ;-(
Thanks for everyone taking the time to answer 
Janine


----------



## mooers

I think the follicle remains visible for a day or so after ovulation. Washed sperm don't live as long as normal sperm, but I think they live for a good couple of days. If you had BMS over the weekend as well, there should be more than enough sperm there ready to meet your egg


----------



## Paris2075

Hi janine

Don't worry too much! I was told to BD the day after too!! Normally once you ovulate they can see fluid. My abdomen was sore after basting & the next day don't know if it was side effect from hcg jag or fluid after ovulating because you are releasing more than 1 egg!! Who knows!!


----------



## mooers

Well after the forced month off between cycles, I'm back in the game again, and start stimming tomorrow. I've been switched from Menopur to Puregon this cycle, so we'll see if that does the trick.


----------



## janine-blessme

Mooners welcome back to the madness of stimming good luck hunni


----------



## pinky189

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining you in here? I had my first IUI today, i injected puregon 100iu CD's 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11, my 3rd scan on CD 12 showed 1 follie at 18mm and the nurse said i was ready, i done the trigger shot at 7pm saturday and went back in today at 11am for basting, have also started cyclogest pessaries twice a day, i am now officially in the 2WW   

Good luck to us all.xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi pinky 189

This is all new to me to! Can I ask why you having to take the pessaries? I am on 2 ww also otd 19sept!!
Hopefully it goes quick this week! 



----------



## pinky189

Hi Paris2075,

I'm taking the pessaries for luteal support, my cycles range from 24 to 28 days and i can spot for 3 to 5 days before AF.


----------



## Paris2075

Hi pinky

I see a few people have posted they take pessaries & wondered!! Mine ranges from day 24 to 26! Howd do you feel tonight after basting? I felt crampy don't know if it was the ov pains or not but it lasted for 2 days!! Is this your first time too?


----------



## pinky189

Hi Paris,

Yeah this is my 1st time, feeling ok at the moment a few twinges here and there, i didn't have any pain from the iui just felt like a mild ache, i think my otd is 26 sept.


----------



## isis2712

hi , i think i have finally found a thred that relates to me , im in the process of iui and honestly dont know if im coming or going lol 

been on nasal spray and the menopur injections and been in for scan yesterday follicle there but only 13mm to go back on thursday to see if its grew any apparantly then can grow 2mm a day  

anyways hi to everyone good luck 

xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Hi

I am another new one to the thread, so bear with me if I don't get the terminology right! My AF arrived today, annoyingly 4 days early but I suppose it means I don't have to keep hoping! So I will starting my 2nd IUI next Thurs. Another month of waiting, here goes....!


----------



## janine-blessme

Morning ladies how's everyone feeling today?
Meowtothemoon how u getting on hunni ?
AFM day 6 of 2ww and fed up already not feeling very confident but more as a defence mechanism I think


----------



## Paris2075

Evening

Me now day 8 getting quite anxious now to janine.
Have had quite a few crampy pains few days & slight headache today?
Have you had any pains?


----------



## janine-blessme

I have had few cramps nothing too bad and the feel down below that AF coming but that could be from pesserys as this my first time took them ...yet never know tho if I'm just imaging it all tho trying not to symptom spot easier said than done tho lol 
Gosh 8 days to go 

Xxx


----------



## jonzemonkey

Hello girls!!! 
Just wondered if I could join in? Usually on baby expert but its really quiet over there.

Had my first IUI today, so now on 2WW......may need some distraction!!


----------



## janine-blessme

Welcome jonze to the right place I'm day 7 of 2ww it drags but u get there don't be afraid to say what u feel as we all feel the same 

AFM today got back ache and little cramping but think I slept funny
How's everyone doing today ??

Xxxbabydustxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi that's me day 10 now not long to go!! Very tired though last 2 dys & crampy & can't stop running to the loo!! Is it all in the head who knows!!

The mind plays horrible tricks!

X


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

bfn for me.

Don't think I can do this again on my own.  Feeling very sad and unsure.
I am going to take some time out and dive into work for a few months and see how i feel later.

Just feel so alone all of a sudden.


----------



## mooers

Sorry to hear you got a BFN.   Just take some time for yourself and see how you feel in a few weeks. It all feels so raw straight after the BFN, but if you give yourself a few weeks, it might be a little easier. Is there a friend or someone from your family you can visit tonight, just for some support?


----------



## janine-blessme

Oh meow I'm sorry Hun but it does ease just take dome time for yourself xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi angel girl

Congrats on BFP!
Can I ask you if your symptoms prior to test where hot flushes & period like cramps? I keep thinking mine is coming on to but still tying to remain positive as 2days off otd!

Thanks
X


----------



## janine-blessme

Paris thinking of u only 2 days how u feeling ?? 

AFM feeling nothing did have sone cramping but now nothing just normal just wish I could sleep through till OTD that would be so nice lol 

Xxxx


----------



## angelgirl

the only sign which was any differnet from normal af was my boobs were alot heavyer and sore to lay on. apart from that nothing stood out.... i was so shocked! i had given up


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies, some people have loads of symptoms, some people have none. Doesn't mean anything. I had sore bbs and back but that's due to having the Cyclogest and existing back problems. 

One thing I'd say is don't test too early as the clinic said the trigger shot could still be in my system which could give a false positive. Imagine the heartbreak of getting a positive only to realise it was due to drugs in your system. 

Keep positive everyone, I kept myself occupied during my 2ww - got everything crossed for you x


----------



## janine-blessme

Jane I totally agree I made that mistake last treatment cycle tested too early got positive only to turn to negative not making this mistake again till OTD !!! Only 5 days to go !!!


----------



## Jane2011

Janine, best of luck xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Ahh thanks Hun


----------



## janine-blessme

How's everyone today
I was feeling down so treated myself to a nice new haircut very happy with it j wonder if DH will notice lol
Having a bit of a negative day canfeel my stress levels rising and getting tense typical when AF on way so convinced not worked I know it's early yet but it's how I feel today .... Tomorrow I may feel positive oh the joys of the 2WW


----------



## Paris2075

Oh well negative for me my period has now turned up! Boo hoo always next cycle!! Here we go again xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Sorry paris are you going right into next cycle??

AFM af pains all night convinced will be here soon very nervous ad this fails we are stopping ttc 

How's everyone on this dark and misrible morning ??


----------



## mooers

Sorry to hear that Paris.   have a big glass of wine, regroup, and onwards and upwards!


----------



## HQ1

Sorry to hear that Paris. What I will say is though, is that all of us that are going through this are so strong. It's not every woman who could continue to pick herself up and get on with things month after month, after suffering such a huge disappointment. I think we are all pretty amazing. Stick in there and hopefully it will all turn out right in the end


----------



## Paris2075

Thanks a lot girlies. I am okay & starting again from today cycle 2! Definitely onwards & upwards no point in dwelling as want to be positive for this cycle now!
We all want the same result 
Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to hear it wasn't better news for you this month Paris :-(

I thought I'd come back and join your lovely ladies properly now since we've finally started IUI!!  I started taking Clomid on CD2 and continued until CD5 (Monday to Friday last week)  I had Gonal F 70iu in Thursday, Saturday and yesterday and tomorrow I'm going for a scan to check if the follicles are ready.  All being well I should have my trigger shot to do tomorrow afternoon then back for basting on Thursday afternoon.

Any words of wisdom or anyone around the same stage as I am at?

Hope everyone is well

Suzie x


----------



## mooers

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Suzie. I had a scan yesterday, and I have one tomorrow and Friday too. I'm a few days behind you though, as I will probably be basted on Monday. 

I don't have any words of wisdom unfortunately, as my first IUI resulted in a BFN, but I hope you have a couple of lovely follies all ready for basting.


----------



## MXP_78

Hi all,

Haven't checked in for a while as waiting for next cycle to start 2nd round of IUI.  I have everything crossed that we won't need it and by some miracle I will have fallen pregnant naturally in this month in between treatments.  Always hoping!

Mooers - I have been to 3 acupuncture sessions now to try and help with short luteal phase.  Can't really say if it's working or not has haven't had a complete cycle on it to see if it's done anything. And to be fair, I think you need to give it about 3 months to start improving.  Not an instant thing.  I do feel very relaxed when I get it though (fall asleep on the table) so even if it's mentally relaxing me then at least I feel like I'm doing something.  He told me to start charting my temperature as that is a more accurate indication than ovulation predictor tests.

Hope everyone else is coping with all stages of their treatments.

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Well, we went for our scan this morning and the cycle has been abandoned because I overstim'd.  I had seven large follicles and lots of smallers follies too, so they've stopped treatment.
Need to wait on AF arriving now and hope all the follicles are gone when I'm scanned before started injections again (they're dropping the clomid this time and just going with Gonal F injections)

So upset that we got this far and finally got help, only for it to muck up again :-(

Suzie x


----------



## janine-blessme

Evening ladies how's everyone doing ?

AFM struggling today almost tested today but only 2 days till OTD don't think I will make it past tomorrow I had my trigger day 14 of cycle and tomorrow day 28 so trigger should be gone shouldn't it ?? Only reason thinking of testing day early is DH working from 4am OTD and don't wanna do it alone

What does everyone think should I be ok just 1 dAy early


----------



## Pebble1

Hi all
I hope you don't mind me joining - this is my first post  

A little about me, we have been ttc for 2 and a half years now. We conceived naturally really early on but lost our baby at 9 weeks. Once we picked ourselves up to try again, I was not too worried about getting pregnant again as it seemed so easy first time. Well, 2 years later, a lot of tests and heartache - still nothing. We were diagnosed with unexplained fertility at the end of last year and have been waiting for IUI. 

We had our IUI last week so I on the 2ww. Feeling very normal with no pg symptoms which I guess means not much is happening inside   I am super tearful though especially when I am travelling to work. Too much time to think probably. 

So that's our story. Not feeling too strong at the moment so thought I would come and say hello. Looking forward to following each of your stories too


----------



## janine-blessme

I was very naughty and tested today OTD tomorrow 

But                

Can't quite believe it yet will test again tomorrow trigger was exactly two weeks ago So should be gone ??


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

janine - Fantastic news!     

Congratulations!!  


Hi Pebble, Welcome and good luck on your 2ww.


----------



## Pebble1

Thanks MeowToTheMoon  

Congratulations Janine - brilliant news!!!!


----------



## Jane2011

Janine, the trigger shot should well be out of your system now, congrats and well done sweetie xxx


----------



## janine-blessme

OTD and and still    

So blessed and humbled 
I could not of got through all this without the girl on this site 
Miracles can happen twice !!! 

Nervous and excited for the coming months

Babydust to you all


----------



## Tilly2011

Congratulations janine x


----------



## 7november

congratulations Janine


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks everyone xxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Congratulations Janine!!!!!!


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks sparklyme 

How u doing u must be getting big  

After June never thought it would happen so shocked but excited now just gotta try and keep it quite for as long as possible till first scan


----------



## angelgirl

another bfp!!..... well done im 7 weeks 4 days. have our 8 week scan on tuesday atill very early days


----------



## mooers

Pebble, how are you doing on your 2ww?

Janine congratulations!

Been a bit quiet on here the last few weeks, hope everyone is doing OK? I was basted today, and have an OTD of the 10th Oct.

MXP, I got cyclogest this time! I asked at every single scan, and phone call, and the prescription was there today. 400mg, once a day. If I make it even close to my OTD then it will be a step up on last time! Are you back having tx again yet?


----------



## Weezlet

Hi All, 
I'm so sorry not to have caught up with where you all are etc and I'm so busy at work that I dont have time to read through the posts and catch up...but wanted to let you know that I started with the injections on Friday - am I now "stimming"?! 
I go back this Friday for scan to see how things are progressing...
All feels like such a dream...first time doing this and have waiting sooooooooo long for it!

Congrats to those BFP's that I see dotted about the pages! So exciting and encouraging!
Loads of love
W xxx


----------



## mooers

Best of luck Weezlet


----------



## pinky189

Hi Ladies,

Firstly congratulations to all of you that got your BFP's recently and   to those who didn't.

AFM- Disappointed to say it was a BFN for my first IUI, the whole thing seemed to go really well so i'm a little gutted, i did puregon 100iu on CD's 3 5 7 9 and 11, i had one follie at 18mm on CD 12 did my ovitrelle shot at 7pm the same day then had IUI on CD 14 at 11am, OH sample was good, also been using cyclogest 200mg for 14 days twice a day which is a little messy, only problem was i felt like i ovulated the same night i took my ovitrelle shot, anyone else felt like they ovulated before their IUI? if so did you mention it to your FS? and did they do anything different for the next cycle? Sorry for all the questions but i'm trying to prepare myself for the next cycle.


----------



## HQ1

Hey Mooers it looks like we are on the same 2ww. I was also basted today so hopefully we will both be getting exciting news on Oct 10th  
This is my 2nd IUI and this time the actual procedure seemed a little less painful but I have definitely had more cramps pains and bloated feeling this time. So just taking it easy today and have had my feet up!!! 
Congrats to those BFPs


----------



## Weezlet

mooers said:


> Best of luck Weezlet


Thank you Mooers! xx


----------



## pinky189

Wow it's really quiet on this site!


----------



## Pebble1

Well, I was meant to test tomorrow but AF arrived yesterday so my first IUI did not work. I thought I would take it okay but cried for ages. Am feeling better today - am booked in for our second cycle and trying to not dwell but keep positive. Not easy though girls is it?!


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

It's a shock isn't it, Pebble1.   

I didn't think I would take it so badly, but I think I must have assumed it would just work straight off.A couple of weeks down the line and I feel fine about it although I said I needed to wait to try again for financial reasons, I'm keen to get going!


Good luck with round 2!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Can I ask some advice girls?
Our cycle was abandoned last Wednesday due to over stimmulation (I had seven large follicles and lots of smaller ones), and since then I've been in a lot of pain.  I'm pretty certain I OV'd on Thursday/Friday as on Thursday I had what I think were awful OV pains.

However, since Sunday I've been in agony again and my tummy is so bloated I look about 6 months pg (I normally have a flat size 10 tummy)  I've been drinking lots of water all through the cycle as advised.

Any advice?  Could it be OHSS?

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## mooers

It's unlikely to be ohss, as the nurse i see says she has never seen ohss from iui in her whole career, and it's probably just bloating from all the follies. However if i were you i would ring your clinic, so that they can scan you to make sure. Even though it's unlikely to be ohss, it isn't worth the risk.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## mrsmcc7

Thanks Mooers.
When I went for our initial appointment at the FC they told us all the risk and when they got to OHSS, they said that although it doesn't happen often with IUI that they had had three ladies with it in the last couple of months.

I wouldn't mind if it was just the bloating, but the pain does get really bad and feels like someone is sticking a knife in my tummy.

Just phoned the clinic and I've to go over at half past three for them to scan me again to check what's going on.

S x


----------



## mooers

I'm glad they are seeing you so quickly. What medication did they have you on when you were stimming?


----------



## mrsmcc7

I was on clomid 50mg CD2-6 then injecting Gonal F 75iu days 5,7,9

Suzie x


----------



## mooers

Sounds like a fairly normal dose, you must just be a super responder! I'm a poor responder so would have probably got 1 follie out of that. We need to add our responses together and divide them to make a normal response


----------



## mrsmcc7

No problem Mooers, I'll gladly give you some of the loads I seem to have here!!!!  

Just back from the clinic and I do have OHSS, just a mild case thankfully.  Apparently I had 6 follicles in one ovary and 7 in the other and they all OV'd.  The nurse said my ovaries were so big that they were touching and she couldn't see my uterus for them!!

I've been told to take the next couple of days off work and to rest and drink plenty of water.  Back for another scan on Friday and hopefully things will be looking better.

S x


----------



## mooers

Well at least you know what you're dealing with now, so just take it easy. They'll be putting you on different meds next time then! Oh the joys we have to go through on the pursuit of a bfp!

Look after yourself and I hope you feel better soon. X x


----------



## pinky189

or just rude!!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Friends, 
Day 7 of injections...going for scan tomorrow morning to see what's going on with my follicles..

Just wanted to ask who of you, if any, have been on Fostimon (75 IU)? That's what I am on at the moment...is this the common FSH injection used or are you all on different meds. Also have been given Pregnyl for later...is that also a common HCG used? 

I haven't been feeling too different while on the meds...except for bloating. Not sure if that's a good or bad sign....?!

Hope you're all doing ok....
Lots of love, Weez x


----------



## mooers

Morning all, finally on a PC, so having a catch up with everything.

Weezelet, Good luck with your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on. I was on Menopur on my first IUI, and Puregon on my second, but I think they are all much the same thing. I did use pregnyl for my trigger this time, and ovitrelle last time. I think my hospital like to change things around so I don't get bored!!

Mrsmcc, how are you feeling today? Hope you're starting to feel a little better.

Pebble, sorry for your BFN. Have you gone straight into another cycle? If so, good luck with your first scan.

HQ1, how are you feeling? I've just been having the side effects from the cyclogest so far, but then it is only a few days into the 2ww!  

Pinky, sorry for your BFN. I felt like I ovulated before my first IUI too. This time, I injected slightly later than they told me to. They told me 40 hours before my IUI, and I did it about 37 hours before. Last time I also kept myself warm and hydrated, and this time I didn't. For this cycle I had ov pains the day before my IUI on one ovary, and on the day of the IUI itself on the other ovary. Sorry if you thought we were rude. I look at the site on my phone mostly, which is difficult when it comes to scrolling down lots of entries. Good luck with your next IUI, are you having a month off?

Hope everyone else is doing OK?


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

I am feeling OK, a little bloated and keep getting cramps, more so than I did with the last IUI but who knows what that means. Other than that I don't feel any different. 
I used Pregnyl this time too which I had to inject in my stomach, last time it was an injection in the bottom. So yeah I think your clinic likes to mix things up a bit!

Time is going relatively quickly at the moment, but then that second week is probably going to drag! Problem I have got at the minute is that there seems to be loads of social things going on in my life, so I have decided I am going to go to them but not drink, which is bound to get people's tongues wagging. If only they knew the half of it!!

Anyway hope everyone else is hanging in there


----------



## MXP_78

Hi all,

Sorry for the silence lately. Couldn't be treated last month so took a break from the fertility talk and had a bit of a rest.  But am back starting IUI again this week.

mooers - well done on the progesterone!  I seem to have gone backwards!  Had my first scan on Monday and of course saw a different consultant than the one who said he would give me progesterone.  Despite it being on my notes that I should get it this cycle, the consultant I saw said she was very reluctant to give it to me.  Grrrrr.  But she said she would discuss my case with the director of the clinic.  I'm happy with this as I've read he's very good and knows what he's talking about.  Will see what happens when I go back in next Monday for 2nd scan.

Weezlet - I was on Fostimon last cycle as well as this one.  Last cycle I injected 75iu for 7 days and when I went back for a scan nothing had happened!  So they upped my dose to 150 and when i went back 3 days later there were a couple of good follies growing, I was then inseminated 3 days after that.  This time they also want to start me on 75iu as the consultant I saw this time said 150iu is quite a high dose.  I'm happy with that as I would rather the cycle be a couple of days longer than over stimulate.  I don't feel any different on Fostimon or notice any changes.  How was your scan today?

xx


----------



## mooers

MXP, good luck next Monday. I don't know why they are so reluctant to give it to us, as it's really cheap, and can work wonders for those of us with luteal phase defects. Makes me so annoyed sometimes   My nurse told me I would never get pg without it, as an embryo wouldn't be able to implant, so I'd mention that kind of thing if they won't give it to you. Really hope you can get it, despite the fact that it makes you gassy as hell and is a bit gross!


----------



## pinky189

Hi all,

Sorry for my post the other day was just feeling a bit low with AF, it's sooo painful this month!

mooers- yep month off for me, going on holiday so that should help me relax for the next cycle.


----------



## Weezlet

MXP_78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the silence lately. Couldn't be treated last month so took a break from the fertility talk and had a bit of a rest. But am back starting IUI again this week.
> 
> mooers - well done on the progesterone! I seem to have gone backwards! Had my first scan on Monday and of course saw a different consultant than the one who said he would give me progesterone. Despite it being on my notes that I should get it this cycle, the consultant I saw said she was very reluctant to give it to me. Grrrrr. But she said she would discuss my case with the director of the clinic. I'm happy with this as I've read he's very good and knows what he's talking about. Will see what happens when I go back in next Monday for 2nd scan.
> 
> Weezlet - I was on Fostimon last cycle as well as this one. Last cycle I injected 75iu for 7 days and when I went back for a scan nothing had happened! So they upped my dose to 150 and when i went back 3 days later there were a couple of good follies growing, I was then inseminated 3 days after that. This time they also want to start me on 75iu as the consultant I saw this time said 150iu is quite a high dose. I'm happy with that as I would rather the cycle be a couple of days longer than over stimulate. I don't feel any different on Fostimon or notice any changes. How was your scan today?
> 
> xx


Thanks MXP...scan went really well today and we do the IUI tomorrow at noon!!! Had my trigger shot at the clinic as I was going to work straight afterwards...
I know it's only our first attempt at IUI but I'm still going to be hopeful...but realistic too! I'm really excited...just the fact that we're doing this now makes me so happy. Just praying now that my lovely egg gets fertilised!

xxx


----------



## mooers

Pinky, my AF after my failed IUI was awful too. Lasted 10 days and required a lot of painkillers. Hope it eases up soon, and you have a relaxing holiday.

Weezlet, good luck for tomorrow! Come on little egg!


----------



## MXP_78

Pinky and Mooers - My AF after failed IUI was also heavier than normal.  I don't usually get heavy periods but it was very heavy.

Mooers - I have gone on and on about my luteal phase defect to the consultants but they don't think it's in issue and said that there is no evidence and has been no conclusive tests/studies that show that having a shorter luteal phase stops you from getting pregnant.  So it's frustrating that you get told something else.  She said the embryo would implant on day 5 or 6 so if I got my period 9 days later then that is long enough for it to implant.  She said if it had fertilised and tried to implant that month, I wouldn't have gotten my period.  It's so hard as all I'm going on is what I've read on the internet and they seem to think it is not a confirmed issue.  But there's no downside to giving progesterone so I don't see what the problem is.  Out of interest, what day they tell you to start taking yours and what dose?


----------



## mooers

Hi MXP, I had to start using it the day of the IUI, and i'm using a 400mg dose once a day. If I make it last wednesday it'll be a step up on last time, so i'll keep you posted! The inconsistency is really frustrating, as other clinics routinely hand it out even with clomid, whereas we have to fight for it.


----------



## Weezlet

Hello, 
Well, Saturday was our first IUI and all went ok. I did get a little emotional and teary afterwards as during the procedure the nurse was battling to get the catheter through the cervix into the uterus as she said my cervix was sitting anterior so the angle wasn't right to get the catheter through. She asked if I had gone to the loo beforehand and I had because I was bursting and no doctors or nurses had ever said anything about having a full or empty bladder before the IUI. 
Nurse said that if I had had a fuller bladder it would have improved the angle of my cervix. I wish I had known all this before and I would have definitely held on :-(

She said she had placed the sperm right at the very top of my cervix and that they would naturally swim through anyway, so I shouldn't worry. 
I was so upset though because I wanted the optimal conditions etc for our first go and it doesnt seem to have worked out that way. 
Oh well...it's in God's hands now!
She said to wait 18 days...I thought that was a little long?? 
But I will do what she says and I'm praying so hard for a little miracle!
xxx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Weezlet, it's amazing how each clinic differs with their advice. I had my 2nd IUI last Monday and my nurse told me to go to the loo before hand, so God only knows what is the right advice.
What I was concerned about was that all that day I couldn't stop going to loo and kept worrying that they were all falling out of me!! (Sorry for the details!)
Mooers, how are you getting on? Only a week to go now until OTD, starting to think may be it hasn't worked, as I don't feel any different at all.  I just keep thinking that when I am pregnant I will somehow know because I will feel different. If only I could switch my brain off for a few mins and stop thinking about it. I think what is making it worse is that I am not working at the min so I am home, alone for long periods of the day so it is probably on my mind more. 

Anyway reading everyone else's advice and journeys make it easier.


----------



## Weezlet

Hi HQ - Gosh...I just wish they would have said something beforehand! But there's not much we can do about it now, so just praying that the little guys made their way through! It was a surreal feeling walking out of the clinic afterwards thinking this may be it! Haven't stopped thinking about it since! The nurse casually asked us just before the IUI what did we have planned for the weekend? Um....what?!! Since Friday's scan and knowing we were having the IUI on Sat that was all we could think about and focus one..weekend plans went out of the window!!
I can totally empathise with you...I am just so thankful I have my work to distract me, even if just a little! I really hope this next week goes quickly for you. 
When we were TTC naturally I also thought, each month that if I was pregnant I would just know it. I'm holding thumbs for you and anyone else waiting! Lots of prayers being said too! xxxxx


----------



## mooers

Afternoon everyone

Weezlet, welcome to the 2ww! We get told an empty bladder at our clinic too, so I really wouldn't worry too much.   18 days does seem quite a long time, you can probably test after 14 days if you find yourself going too loopy! Really hope it works for you.

HQ, I do find I tend to think too much when i'm by myself too. I took the bus back from work today, rather than the tube, just so it'd take longer and I'd be back the same time as DH  The cyclogest has given me cramps and sore bb's from day 1, so at least I haven't been obsessing about those! The only unusual thing I've been having is constant yawning, but that's probably just the heat. Wednesday is kind of my D Day, as that's when AF started on my last iui, so if i make it past that, then cautious optimism may set in! Fingers crossed next Monday is a lucky testing day!


----------



## HQ1

Hey

I totally agree it is the wierdest feeling thinking that you're walking out of the clinic as everything inside you could be happening! I have been consciously staying off the alcohol for the last few weeks just in case. Although tomorrow is my birthday so might have a cheeky glass of wine then!
Mooers, fingers crossed that you make it past Wednesday.

I have just been to the doctors and despite the clinic saying the docs would give me a repeat prescription for the Clomid, they won't and now every month I am having to go in and make an appointment for another month's worth of tablets. It's so frustrating and as it seems to take them ages to get the prescriptions sorted it can sometimes be touch and go getting them on time. Grrrr - something else to be annoyed about!!!!


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls,

Weezlet... I wasn't told an empty or full bladder either, maybe they only tell those that have known issues with the position of their cervix. As for the nurse having a problem with getting to it, babes my first failed IUI was a walk in the park and I felt nothing, for me that was so straight forward that I was very upset when it failed. My second IUI was very painfull as the nurse could not get to the cervix and I was there for 45 mins in agony as the nurse kept changing the catheter. She must have tried 4 or 5 of them. In the end I felt the same way you did and thought if a straight forward procedure failed then after so much fiddling then this would too. But it worked, it was the one that worked so please don't feel that because there was a lot of fiddling and trying to get to cervix that it wont work because it can. I was also told 18 days but tested at 14 days. There was a lady here that tested at 14 and had negative, we told her to hang on and wait a couple of days and after a further 2-3 days she got her BFP! Don't watch out for sickness, sore boobs or cramps and pains. That is all a part of the meds and treatment. The one positive symptom is feeling tired and sleepy during the day.

Good luck to all that are having treatment and to those that are on the 2ww xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hello!
Thank you all for your encouragement. It's so nice to hear other with similar circumstances..makes me stop worrying so much and getting upset. I know I'm going to be so tempted to test early but I'm going to try and hang on and just hope like mad that my AF doesn't come first. 
Evah - you have increased by hope and calmed my nerves a little! Thank you

Is there anything to do/eat/not do during this 2ww to help things?? I've heard eating pinapple core about 3 or so days after IUI is good? Any other bits of advice in this waiting time? 

Good luck to everyone... 

W xxxx


----------



## mooers

HQ, I have to phone up every time and get a new prescription for the IUI drugs as well, which is a pain as the hospital pharmacy is only open 9 to 5, and I work the opposite side of London to where I live. I think they just like to keep us busy by chasing around so we don't get too stressed out!   

Weezlet, I have a glass of fresh pressed pineapple juice every day, as that's supposed to help, plus I take a selenium supplement, as that's supposed to help implantation. I take so many supplements I rattle! It'll be a relief to get a BFP so I can stop taking so many pills!!


----------



## Pebble1

Hi all. I have been reading through all the replies recently - is anyone else doing a natural IUI cycle? My first IUI in Sept was with no drugs except the trigger drug and everything seemed perfect - the lining, the follie, but I got a BFN. I thought I would naturally have a medicated 2nd cycle but they said as everything seemed to work so well the first time, they wanted me to do this next one without drugs too. I go for my first scan Friday but can't help wondering if my chances are not so good without the drugs? What do people think?


----------



## Weezlet

Ok, so I'm freaking out a little...I've just gone to the loo and when I wiped there was a little light pink blood  
I only had the IUI on Sat...this would be too early if it was implantation bleeding wouldn't it?? There was nothing when I wiped again... 
Have any of you had this happen...does this mean my AF is about to start?! Please NO!!
xx


----------



## HQ1

Hey Weezlet

That does seem really early. It's not something I have experienced before but I think if you're at all concerned you should ring your clinic just to put your mind at rest.

I have to say I have had a complete freak out day today as well. I have been having excrutiating cramps and I know deep down that this means AF is on its way. My Dh keeps saying we have to wait and see but I think if there is one thing we have all learnt during all of this  it is how to read our bodies and I just know the signs now.

I am totally fed up and just not sure how I can keep going, especially when we keep being told there is no real reason why we shouldn't be conceiving esp now with IUI. To make matters worse I am out of work and have had several knock backs this week which is knocking my confidence even more. I was trying so hard to maintain a stress free situation this month but now feel more stressed than ever.

Does anyone ever have the feeling that they just want a break for being themselves for the day. I am tired of always feeling a bit empty and sobbing all the time I want to be back to the happy, confident woman that I used to be 

Anyway sorry for the doom and gloom sure I will feel better tomorrow....


----------



## Weezlet

Oh HQ, I'm so sorry you're feeling the way you are. I have been there many times and know exactly how you are feeling. I have had many moments over the last 4.5 years that we have been trying for a baby when I just wanted to throw in the towel and say "bugger it...I'm obviously not meant to have a baby. I cant keep doing this and I'm so sick of the disappointment month after month". But you know what, we as woman were made to have children...that's what we were designed for and I'm not sure if you believe in God or not, but I am a Christian and firmly believe that God wants us to have children. That's why He made us the way He did, both physically and emotionally. 

And when I feel that way, like I just want to give up and get mad at God for putting me through this,  I just have to hang on to the hope and know that there is a plan and we go through certain things for a reason...Most times we dont know what those reasons are, but we'll be able to look back one day and know that it was all for a good reason. 

I certainly have found that walking this road has let me help and encourage others in similar situations. And been able to speak to woman who know what I'm going through and get encouragement from them. There are women at our church who have been trying for 8 years some of them, and miraculously they were blessed with a gorgeous baby. I spoke to another woman at church who had had lost 7 babies...some at quite a late stage in her pregnancy and a set of twins and by the grace of God she went on to have 5 healthy babies after all that heartache! 

I'm not trying to preach and force God onto you or anyone else...but just sharing how He has and is getting me though this journey...one day at a time. And when there is a disappointment, He equips me to push on. 

Just DONT GIVE UP.....if you take anything away from what I've said...Please dont give up. 

We are all here to support you and lift you when you feel like you're being dragged under. We know what you're feeling. Lean on your friends and family and us to get through this low.

Lots of love and sending you a HUGE hug!  
W xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Thanks Weezlet for your really kind words and I know that what you are saying is right, I think I am probably just having one of those days.

It is funny because I was thinking earlier that I wanted to go and just sit in my local church just to have a bit of time to myself and pray, which is not something I have ever done in my life. I feel like it might help me to get it out of my system in a place where no-one can see me.

This site and reading other people's stories has really helped me and given me the support that I need, so thanks again and if there is ever a time you need a bit of a boost, give me a shout!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you HQ! How are you feeling today? 

I didnt have any more spotting etc yesterday or last night. Had a tiny amount when I wipe mid morning today but nothing since. So I dont know what it is?! Also had a slight headache start late last night and it's hanging around this morning...not bad, just noticeable. 
Will just take one day at a time!

xx


----------



## mooers

Weezelet, it could be an ovulation bleed. Sometimes when you ovulate the follicle fills up with a little blood, that then leaks out. I get these occasionally, and the timing of it is about right for you.

HQ, I know exactly what you mean. I frequently have days where I've had enough, especially when I'm bruised from all the injections, and full of hormones. Just try and take some time away from everything if you can, I go for a massage, or if funds don'l allow, I just put some music on and read an escapist book of some kind, usually about vampires or something that is completely unrelated to real life! hang on in there


----------



## Weezlet

mooers said:


> Weezelet, it could be an ovulation bleed. Sometimes when you ovulate the follicle fills up with a little blood, that then leaks out. I get these occasionally, and the timing of it is about right for you.


Thanks Mooers...I hadn't heard about ovulation bleed before now. Will just keep and eye on it...still SO long to wait...18th Oct seems a million years away. Hope all is well with you? xx


----------



## mooers

I'm doing OK thanks. AF has stayed away so far, but it's still a long way to go until the 10th. It does feel like a million years like you said!


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Feeling a bit better today, my AF has also stayed away for the moment and haven't had any more pains so we shall see and hope the next few days go quickly, but I'm with you Mooers the 10th does still seem like an awfully long way off!

I have been thinking though that I might take a complete break for a few months because I think with the job search as well that I am going through at the minute, it is just too much stress and is putting a real strain on our relationship. So I feel like I need to secure a job first and then I will be able to think more positively about the baby-thing.

I haven't heard of the ovulation bleeding either, but it makes sense.


----------



## mooers

HQ, I totally forgot to say that I had bad cramps yesterday too, especially yesterday evening. They're not so bad today though. Best of luck with the job search


----------



## mooers

How's everyone doing today? HQ, not long to go now!


----------



## MXP_78

Hi,

An update from me, took trigger shot today and in for basting tomorrow (Monday).  Anyone else basting this week??  Finger crossed for second time lucky!  Also, I got some progesterone pessaries this time so at least my mind will be at rest that we've done everything possible this cycle and the rest is totally out of our hands.  Although not looking forward to the pessaries!

Mooers are you testing tomorrow?  At least AF has stayed away for the 2WW this time so like me you've done everything you can.

Good luck to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## mooers

Hi MXP, really glad you got the pessaries! I'm testing tomorrow, and I still don't have af, so even if i get a bfn, at least I feel like I had a chance this time. Best of luck with your basting!


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone, well I have had some bleeding over the last few days nothing major but enough for me to realise that my AF is on her way!! 
Really angry but do you know what I realised there is nothing I can do about it and  I have to just keep on going. After talking with DH we have decided we are going to keep going and not worry about the fact that I am out of work as at the end of the day this could take some time, and hopefully I will have a job soon.

Depending on what happens in the morning I think I will still test, just to be sure.

Mooers I am keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, let me know how you get on


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi HQ1 just wanted to send you a big  . Don't give up yet as it could also be implantation bleeding Will check on you again tomorrow x

Hi Mooers am keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for you tomorrow. Good luck Hun x


----------



## HQ1

Hey

I did a test this morning and unsurprisingly got a BFN. Still no AF, wish it would hurry up so I can get on with the next IUI.  I can't wait for the time when I walk into the bathroom and see BFP flashing infront of me. Just not our time yet I suppose.

Hope everyone else is doing OK?


----------



## Jane2011

HQ1, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## mooers

Thanks for everyone's good wishes, I really appreciate it. sadly I got a BFN too.

HQ, a big   from me to you.

MXP, best of luck with your basting today, really pleased you got the cyclogest. At least I made it to OTD for the first time, which is a step in the right direction, although it doesn't feel like it today.  

Weezlet, hope you're doing OK.


----------



## HQ1

Hey Mooers

I am so sorry it wasn't great news for you either   I have decided I am going to go and do a bit of window shopping to cheer myself and then may be have a large bar of chocolate later on. I have also decided that I am not going to cry today, we have got to stay strong and believe that it can happen at some point xx


----------



## mooers

HQ, I'd decided not to cry too, but it sort of exploded out once I got to work! Ended up crying in the work toilets, which was very glamorous.   I've only got 1 NHS IUI left, so I just have to hope that it'll be third time lucky     

Hope to hear news of a BFP from someone soon.


----------



## Weezlet

Mooers and HQ - I'm so sorry about your BFN's. That really does suck. Easier said than done, I know, but try and stay positive and believe that it's going to happen...one of these days we are all going to get BFP's. Dont lose hope. 

I'm still hanging on in there...no signs of AF and the 18th Oct is SLOWLY approaching...8 days to go.
Sending you both big hugs    
xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Aww, so sorry to hear of the BFN's girls.  Huge hugs to you both.

What do you guys think?  Our IUI was abandoned due to too many follicles (13) but I will admit that we didn't do as we were told and did BD after then.  I had OHSS about a week after the cycle was abandoned, but within a week it cleared up and we were left with 3 follicles on one side and 2 on the other to (hopefully) go before AF arrived.  I was 14DPO on Thursday last week, although going on my normal 28 days AF should have been due yesterday - but still no sign of her at all.  I tested last night and this morning just in case, but both BFN.

I don't really know what to do now as I'm late, but no idea why.

Suzie x


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273071.new#new


----------

